# The Vintage Motor Thread



## Oldsarge

Would you believe this car was designed in 1970? A Lancia HF Zero one-of-a-kind concept car currently in the Peterson Museum in L.A.


----------



## Oldsarge

I wanted one of these sooooo bad!


----------



## ran23

Where I grew up there were a few running around, always wanted one.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40171
> 
> 
> I wanted one of these sooooo bad!


I almost hit the "report" button on this.
Do you really want to admit to wanting that thing? GD&R


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> I almost hit the "report" button on this.
> Do you really want to admit to wanting that thing? GD&R


Damned straight! A station wagon with a sports car heart? It's got shooting brake written all over it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Damned straight! A station wagon with a sports car heart? It's got shooting brake written all over it.


"A station wagon with a sports car heart?" Many of today's auto manufacturer's SUV's were built with that design goal in mind. We must each reah our respective conclusion(s) regarding the success of such efforts.


----------



## Dhaller

When I was in college, I drove an Austin Healey 2+2 (a '62, I think?), which I'd bought cheap (as one could back in the 80s); it existed in a state of perpetual restoration.

If you walked towards it, you started smelling it (a mixed aroma of gasoline, oil, and Old British Engine) from about fifteen feet away, and it was as noise as a motorcycle. I don't recall ever having the top up, though I must have driven it in the rain at some point (though I had current model 5-series BMW which was the reliable-ish daily driver/rain/snow car, so maybe not.)

It was two-toned, something like the attached pic, only much less pristine.










After retiring it, I looked at a Volvo P1800, which appealed to me because that's what The Saint drove, but never pulled the trigger on it; I bought a BMW 2002 instead. You used to be able to get really interesting, affordable classics "pre-Internet" (when you were only really competing with local buyers), and they were perfect if you knew your way around a ratchet & socket set.

(The above-depicted Austin-Healey sold for $69,000! I think I bought mine for $500...)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> When I was in college, I drove an Austin Healey 2+2 (a '62, I think?), which I'd bought cheap (as one could back in the 80s); it existed in a state of perpetual restoration.
> 
> If you walked towards it, you started smelling it (a mixed aroma of gasoline, oil, and Old British Engine) from about fifteen feet away, and it was as noise as a motorcycle. I don't recall ever having the top up, though I must have driven it in the rain at some point (though I had current model 5-series BMW which was the reliable-ish daily driver/rain/snow car, so maybe not.)
> 
> It was two-toned, something like the attached pic, only much less pristine.
> 
> View attachment 40200
> 
> 
> After retiring it, I looked at a Volvo P1800, which appealed to me because that's what The Saint drove, but never pulled the trigger on it; I bought a BMW 2002 instead. You used to be able to get really interesting, affordable classics "pre-Internet" (when you were only really competing with local buyers), and they were perfect if you knew your way around a ratchet & socket set.
> 
> (The above-depicted Austin-Healey sold for $69,000! I think I bought mine for $500...)
> 
> DH


I know. I once had the chance to buy a MB 220 coupe for $1500 in about 1967. Then it disappeared from the lot and came back at $3900! And it had a better color scheme than this one.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another view of that lovely Volvo


----------



## drlivingston

Growing up, I, for reasons I can't really explain, always wanted a 1969 (or 1970) Mercedes C111. It seemed to take some of its design cues from the Lotus Europa and, no doubt, served as an influence for the DeTomaso Pantera.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Packard: Possibly my favorite American marque.


----------



## Oldsarge

I must admit that I am not a Porche fan. But this one isn't bad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## DCR

Beautiful, what is it?


----------



## Oldsarge

DCR said:


> Beautiful, what is it?


A Jaguar from the '30's. I don't know the exact model.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> A Jaguar from the '30's. I don't know the exact model.


I believe that's an SS90.

SS Cars would later change it's name to Jaguar Cars in 1945, though the SS cars themselves were called "Jaguar" after 1935. Note the car predates the "leaping" hood ornament.

When I was casting about for cars to restore in my youth, I *almost* bought a 1952 Jaguar XK120, which I still think is one of the prettiest cars ever. My uncle dissuaded me, citing Jaguar's (then) notorious reputation for unreliability. I bought the Healey instead. I think the Jag - in dire need of TLC - was priced at $5000 or so, well north of my budget at the time.

I still regret not having a go at it! Attached, a bit of '52 XK porn:










DH


----------



## Oldsarge

I deeply regret the day Jaguar hired whoever it was who designed the XKE. Deeply, deeply regret.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fiat 1930's


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Fiat 1930's
> 
> View attachment 40429


Very nice, but I find myself wondering if that could actually be the first Fiat "Jenny on the Block" hawked in her TV ads? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Triumph


----------



## Oldsarge

'64 Cobra


----------



## irish95

I had a 2004 Jaguar XKR. It was styled after the XKE and after the warranty ended it became a true Jaguar. The service manager became my new "best" friend, but it was one wonderful car to drive.


----------



## Oldsarge

Arnolt-Bristol Bolide, 1954




























What's he doing on the left side of the road in a right hand drive car? And what the heck is an Arnolt-Bristol Bolide, anyway?

_n.b._ The story is actually rather fascinating.


----------



## Oldsarge

Speakling of Jag . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> When I was in college, I drove an Austin Healey 2+2 (a '62, I think?), which I'd bought cheap (as one could back in the 80s); it existed in a state of perpetual restoration.
> 
> If you walked towards it, you started smelling it (a mixed aroma of gasoline, oil, and Old British Engine) from about fifteen feet away, and it was as noise as a motorcycle. I don't recall ever having the top up, though I must have driven it in the rain at some point (though I had current model 5-series BMW which was the reliable-ish daily driver/rain/snow car, so maybe not.)
> 
> It was two-toned, something like the attached pic, only much less pristine.
> 
> View attachment 40200
> 
> 
> After retiring it, I looked at a Volvo P1800, which appealed to me because that's what The Saint drove, but never pulled the trigger on it; I bought a BMW 2002 instead. You used to be able to get really interesting, affordable classics "pre-Internet" (when you were only really competing with local buyers), and they were perfect if you knew your way around a ratchet & socket set.
> 
> (The above-depicted Austin-Healey sold for $69,000! I think I bought mine for $500...)
> 
> DH


Great car, even better story - thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> Triumph
> 
> View attachment 40442


TR3, I think?

My mother drove a red Triumph TR4, which by then had lost the "wasp body" of the TR3. Previously she drove a Ford Falcon, but when she married my father she adopted his Anglophilic ways, and "upgraded" to the Triumph.

When I was little, I used to wear a pith helmet around (obviously destined to be an AAAC forum poster), and I also used to stand on the front seat of the Triumph *as my mother was driving it*, my hands on the top rim of the windshield, so my head was in the wind stream. This was "pre safety" of course. Car seats? seat belts? what are those?

Anyway, once we were zipping along, me in my pith helmet enjoying the breeze, and *whoosh!* a quick gust blew the pith helmet from my head. It was never seen again.

One of my early memories!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> TR3, I think?
> 
> My mother drove a red Triumph TR4, which by then had lost the "wasp body" of the TR3. Previously she drove a Ford Falcon, but when she married my father she adopted his Anglophilic ways, and "upgraded" to the Triumph.
> 
> When I was little, I used to wear a pith helmet around (obviously destined to be an AAAC forum poster), and I also used to stand on the front seat of the Triumph *as my mother was driving it*, my hands on the top rim of the windshield, so my head was in the wind stream. This was "pre safety" of course. Car seats? seat belts? what are those?
> 
> Anyway, once we were zipping along, me in my pith helmet enjoying the breeze, and *whoosh!* a quick gust blew the pith helmet from my head. It was never seen again.
> 
> One of my early memories!
> 
> DH


Utterly priceless! I had a pith helmet once, even wore it on safari! This turned out to be a really silly idea because in the bush they're incredibly noisy. Felt hats are much better. Anyway, the poodle ate it. I see TAG is once again manufacturing the model I favor. Maybe I need a replacement . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40553


Oh, yes, the 1962 Corvette. That one might have a lowered suspension? (probably a street race enthusiast.)

My uncle drove one (can you tell we're a Car Family?) until he got into muscle cars (for years after he drove - if you can use such a timid word - a heavily souped '74 Plymouth Barracuda he called "The Beast", which we actually recently found again, beautifully restored, in the hands of a collector (my uncle died about 10 years ago). The car pictured is the actual car now (it was gunmetal grey when he drove it), restored, with some folks standing nearby (I guess the new owners). I had a lot of fun memories in that car, but as a purist, he didn't have air conditioning in it, so summer drives into the Ozarks could be... challenging.










I ran into a guy at my bank a few years ago who was restoring a '62 'vette. One of my bucket list items.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Why, yes. I do have a passion for vintage Jaguars and no, I don't like the current Ferrari styling.


----------



## ran23

My 2 gen Barricuda ('69)wasn't as much fun. At the part house, it always said 'see 69' Valiant' .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Dhaller said:


> Oh, yes, the 1962 Corvette. That one might have a lowered suspension? (probably a street race enthusiast.)
> 
> My uncle drove one (can you tell we're a Car Family?) until he got into muscle cars (for years after he drove - if you can use such a timid word - a heavily souped '74 Plymouth Barracuda he called "The Beast", which we actually recently found again, beautifully restored, in the hands of a collector (my uncle died about 10 years ago). The car pictured is the actual car now (it was gunmetal grey when he drove it), restored, with some folks standing nearby (I guess the new owners). I had a lot of fun memories in that car, but as a purist, he didn't have air conditioning in it, so summer drives into the Ozarks could be... challenging.
> 
> View attachment 40564
> 
> 
> I ran into a guy at my bank a few years ago who was restoring a '62 'vette. One of my bucket list items.
> 
> DH


Your uncles 74 Barracuda reminds me of my first brand new car, a 1972 "souped for speed" Dodge Challenger R/T, a joy to drive/ride and a "Babe Magnet" for sure. But alas, I was young and stupid and did I say financially foolish, paying far more to insure the Beast than I paid to buy it new, over the 10 years that I owned the car. I eventually sold this first automotive love of mine and bought my first pick-up truck. LOL, some of us just never learn!  Thank you for a pleasant trip down memory lane.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what the last one is but I love it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Citroen, the most thinking-out-of-the-box marque, ever.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I am glad I worked near Pebble Beach during the Concours every year. All kind of fine rides on the highways there.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

My tastes in vehicles are, shall we say, a bit more pragmatic? I love taking long road trips. Twelve years ago I spent three months driving cross-country and three months exploring the southwestern USA. This was my vehicle of choice - the under-appreciated Lincoln Town Car (seen here during a tour of Sedona, Arizona).










My friends, when you're driving 300-400 miles a day for weeks at a time, there is nothing finer (try that in a Ford GT). At rest stops, while others looked haggard and worn out from noise fatigue and bumpy rides in far sportier chariots, I emerged from my living room on wheels refreshed and looking forward to the miles ahead. I pay homage to the ultimate American luxobarge. We had some great trips together!


----------



## Oldsarge

'72 Citroen


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

In my friends garage. San Jose, Costa Rica.

I absolutely love this car!































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

There's not a car on this page that I don't like in some way, but these two jumped out at me:


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> In my friends garage. San Jose, Costa Rica.
> 
> I absolutely love this car!
> 
> View attachment 40839
> View attachment 40840
> View attachment 40841
> View attachment 40842
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Ah, the MB 220SL. I have fond memories. In college my fiancé and I had the opportunity to sing in a church choir under the direction of the renowned sacred music composer Dale Wood. Another couple, a tenor and his main squeeze joined us and Dale would pick us up every Sunday morning and Thursday evening in his 220. Imagine, if you will, the challenge of fitting three 6' men and two normal sized young women into one of those. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge

Given a choice . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

This silly looking thing is a Messerschmidt. My in-laws owned one, once.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40859
> 
> 
> View attachment 40860
> 
> 
> Given a choice . . .


"Given a choice," I would pick the Classic Woody Wagon. I was so enchanted with the "Woody" that almost a stat of desperation I bought one of those re-created Woody wagons put out by Chrysler, but alas, that was a mistake. The LeBaron wagons incorporated plastic (not real) wood in the design and as the wood tone faded out after a couple of years in the sun, it just looked hooky! Lesson learned....never settle for less than the real thing.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Ah, the MB 220SL. I have fond memories. In college my fiancé and I had the opportunity to sing in a church choir under the direction of the renowned sacred music composer Dale Wood. Another couple, a tenor and his main squeeze joined us and Dale would pick us up every Sunday morning and Thursday evening in his 220. Imagine, if you will, the challenge of fitting three 6' men and two normal sized young women into one of those. 😁


I double checked yesterday. It is a 230. I looked online and they sell for between $40-50k in nice condition. Not crazy expensive.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> This silly looking thing is a Messerschmidt. My in-laws owned one, once.
> 
> View attachment 40870


Europe made a bunch of small "cute" cars post WWII.



eagle2250 said:


> "Given a choice," I would pick the Classic Woody Wagon. I was so enchanted with the "Woody" that almost a stat of desperation I bought one of those re-created Woody wagons put out by Chrysler, but alas, that was a mistake. The LeBaron wagons incorporated plastic (not real) wood in the design and as the wood tone faded out after a couple of years in the sun, it just looked hooky! Lesson learned....never settle for less than the real thing.


Tough choice, I'd love to own a real Woody wagon, but the last ember of teenager still burning in me would die out if I ever passed up the opportunity to own a Ferrari. Considering that I live in NYC and probably couldn't afford to garage either (let alone buy the car itself), there is no risk, but gun to my head in fantasy world, I think I'd choose reigniting the last mote of my youth.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Europe made a bunch of small "cute" cars post WWII.
> 
> Tough choice, I'd love to own a real Woody wagon, but the last ember of teenager still burning in me would die out if I ever passed up the opportunity to own a Ferrari. Considering that I live in NYC and probably couldn't afford to garage either (let alone buy the car itself), there is no risk, but gun to my head in fantasy world, I think I'd choose reigniting the last mote of my youth.


Well, _my_ youthful spark hides under the bed whimpering for a woody. If I ever did get one, I'd probably move back to SoCal and try and take my aging body down to the beach for surfing lessons. Death would doubtless follow soon after.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Cobra!


----------



## Dhaller

Just more reminders that I was born about a half-century too late!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

_Sigh!_ Even Mercedes doesn't make cars as elegant as this anymore.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> Just more reminders that I was born about a half-century too late!
> 
> DH


Ditto plus way too poor.


----------



## Dhaller

I happened upon a 1932 photo of my great granddad, granddad, and great uncle today, and it brought to mind these cars: looking at the photo, and how rustic "working life" could be, can you imagine what the sight of a Deusenberg or Auburn gliding down the road must have been like? Otherworldly!

(Followers of history will understand what lucky men my granddad and his sons would have been to have railroad jobs in 1932!)

Attached photo is the Midland Valley Railroad Section Gang (Apr 21, 1932), L-R are Jim Miles, George Washington Goines (my great grandfather and the foreman), Fred & Ted (my great uncle and granddad, respectively; twins, and about 20 years old here, I think), and Jim Ingram. Shot at the Hackett, Arkansas depot.

One sees the classic cars on display now, but it's interesting to visualize them in their original surroundings.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

I had a relative of some sort,( third great-cousin twice removed or something) who was equally lucky in those days. He worked for Standard Oil . . . and drove a Marmon!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

e

I have had this 450SL for 3 years now. It is my daily during the summer. This was at our annual Mercedes Club Show last summer. I like her better with the hardtop on, but this summer I plan to do more topless touring.


----------



## Dhaller

I always admired the 450SLs as a kid. They kind of lost their magic with the 1990s redesign.

I remember they used to have a body color called "champagne" - kind of paler, sort of "tawnier" yellow than the yellow of your model. I've never quite seen a color like the Mercedes "champagne" since; it was very distinctive.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's the Buick delivery man!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


If I sold my apartment, I could probably (maybe, I have no idea what this car costs) buy it and I'd be okay also living in it, but the girlfriend - and I'm just guessing here - would probably have an issue with this plan.


----------



## Oldsarge

Must be a pretty decent apartment! Those things around $1-2.5 Million.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Must be a pretty decent apartment! Those things around $1-2.5 Million.


Okay, that's out / new plan: buy a picture of the car and convince girlfriend to let me put it up on on wall (plan B also fails).


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, Plan C, find out what girlfriend likes pictures of and get one for her and the car pic for you?


----------



## iam.mike

Here's me in my 1970 Cutlass Supreme ragtop (dressed like a 442).










The Cutlass needs a top-end rebuild, plus some other TLC. But, it's not to bad for not-fully-restored 50-year-old car.

I also have a 1968 Pontiac GTO ragtop (matching numbers) in desperate need of a frame-off resto.


----------



## eagle2250

mikel said:


> Here's me in my 1970 Cutlass Supreme ragtop (dressed like a 442).
> 
> View attachment 41234
> 
> 
> The Cutlass needs a top-end rebuild, plus some other TLC. But, it's not to bad for not-fully-restored 50-year-old car.
> 
> I also have a 1968 Pontiac GTO ragtop (matching numbers) in desperate need of a frame-off resto.


A good friend of mine owned a pristine gold hued Oldsmobile 442 w/wide black racing stripes in the late 1960's. We used to cruise the strip in Jersey Shore, PA, looking for women. Lesson learned...it takes more that a hot car to garner the attention of a good woman. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

1951 Nash Healy


----------



## Oldsarge

Alpine Tiger


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> Alpine Tiger
> 
> View attachment 41349


Close. Renault Alpine.


----------



## Oldsarge

A veritable stable today!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And the car of the dreams of my youth.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

The car I learned to drive in. (Or rather, one very much like it.) Will give a moment for memory scratchers to decide which year it is.









It was 1960. I was 15. The car was my father's. Can you believe that thing is a two-door. *Itsa 1958. *I loved that car. (Traded in '61 for a new Buick convertible. Meh. )

Here it is again. Sigh.


----------



## Peak and Pine

And again...


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41607


Now you are talking!


----------



## Oldsarge

and lastly . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41633
> 
> 
> View attachment 41634
> 
> 
> View attachment 41635
> 
> 
> View attachment 41636
> 
> 
> View attachment 41637
> 
> 
> View attachment 41638
> 
> 
> and lastly . . .
> 
> View attachment 41639


For the first time in my life I feel the urge to go out and buy a VW Beetle! That thing looks like an old Beetle had sex with an "A-Rod."


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

The functional beauty of that bronze coloured Ford GT 40 is timeless. My pulse rises every time I see a photo of one. The 2006 recreation was such a worthy homage. The only other car that comes close for me is the La Ferrari.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is the first mid-engined Ferrari that I have ever seen that attracted me. Most of them look like bad sci-fi space ships!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


>


He had his nerve! Driving that elegant motor in a t-shirt and jeans? Sacrilege!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A Jag day:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Triumph Italia


----------



## Big T

Talk of Rolls or Bentleys, always reminds me of Hyacinth, from the '70s British comedy, "Keeping up Appearances" (though my driving a BMW might, by osmosis, let me think I drive a Rolls).


----------



## Oldsarge

I've know a few Rolls (in other people's possession) and IMO, there hasn't been a really great one built since the end of WWII. Of course, that could be an intimation of my own (pickup truck driving) snobbery. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Bugatti!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Morgan Three


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Mike Petrik

Not sure whether this 1989 qualifies as vintage yet, but it has the virtue of sitting in my garage ready to go:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

1948 Buick Streamliner Concept car. 248+ mph!


----------



## Oldsarge

BMW Roadster from the '50's










I'm not sure what this is but it's lovely.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Wiessman, a limited edition motor.










MGA, one of my all-time favorites.










And from the Golden Era . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Sarge. Have you watched Vintage Roads? In one episode there is a Morgan 3 wheeler.
The series is quaint but entertaining in my opinion. It stars Peter Davison and Christopher Timothy and a modern Morgan Plus 4.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> Sarge. Have you watched Vintage Roads? In one episode there is a Morgan 3 wheeler.
> The series is quaint but entertaining in my opinion. It stars Peter Davison and Christopher Timothy and a modern Morgan Plus 4.


Never heard of it but from the description, I may have to investigate. Anything featuring Morgan autos simply has to be worth a view.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And that's Grace Kelly's XK, the last one ever built.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A 1935 Hudson. I believe I'm in love.


----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> A Jaguar from the '30's. I don't know the exact model.


SSK


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Just an awesome pic - the B&W, the framing, the woman looking in and the car. That's no ordinary snapshot.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Toyota Land Cruiser from the '60's!


----------



## Oldsarge

Having worked on a spinal column injury ward in my youth, I'm NOT a fan of motorcycles but then there's this one . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42781
> 
> 
> Having worked on a spinal column injury ward in my youth, I'm NOT a fan of motorcycles but then there's this one . . .
> 
> View attachment 42782


Looking at that bike, one con only conclude that fine art in design is a reality! But alas, your reflection(s) on an earlier in life vocational experience reminded me of the thought process that convinced me to give up the beloved Harley Davidson(s). The Grand sons were coming of age to take notice of the Iron Horse(s) in the garage and were opining as to their potential future inheritances. The last thing I wanted to see happen was for one of those young men to be tearing down the road on a motorcycle!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

DeTomaso Pantera


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at that bike, one con only conclude that fine art in design is a reality! But alas, your reflection(s) on an earlier in life vocational experience reminded me of the thought process that convinced me to give up the beloved Harley Davidson(s). The Grand sons were coming of age to take notice of the Iron Horse(s) in the garage and were opining as to their potential future inheritances. The last thing I wanted to see happen was for one of those young men to be tearing down the road on a motorcycle!


I have two grandsons 5 years old and two granddaughters 3 years old. Our first grandson is the most precocious and when he was about 2-1/2, snuck into into our garage. My wife followed to see what he was up to. I have my 1999 HD Softtail and my Honda dirt bike stored away there "just in case", and there was grandson Cam, sitting on the dirt bike, hands on handlebar grips. Wife asked him what he was doing, he replied "It's OK Grandma, I'm not going to start it".


----------



## Oldsarge

And I fondly remember Foster's, too.


----------



## ran23

How wide spread was Foster's ? I grew up with one on Main St. 93901


----------



## Oldsarge

It was pretty much a California thing. At it's height there were 124 branches. Now, there are 74, including the original. Several of them have become neighborhood icons, one was even prevented from demolition because the community petitioned the City Council to deny a permit to a company that wanted to turn it into something else. BTW a number of Pollo Loco franchises have the rights to sell Foster's soft ice cream and that single machine increased business in the stores by a measurable number. Personally, I feel that a Foster's chocolate dipped cone is one of the highlights of my misspent youth.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I loved working Monterey area, especially during the Concours d'elegance. None of those are happening this year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

This is a 1965 Alfa Romeo Giulia Spider Veloce. One of only 1091 made. Long term restoration.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

This is what she will look like, hopefully soon enough,...


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Another near and dear to my heart. Different wheels but you can get the idea,...2001 AMG SLK32


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

As driven by Dutch & Max -


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I saw Dutch Shultz's limo in Las Vegas a few years back but I don't believe it was this one.

Both of them are sporting nice shines on their shoes,...


----------



## Flanderian

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ I saw Dutch Shultz's limo in Las Vegas a few years back but I don't believe it was this one.
> 
> Both of them are sporting nice shines on their shoes,...


I too was particularly impressed by their shoe shine, and I also admire the waist on Schultz's oxford. 👍


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43257


Nice! :icon_cheers:

What is it? Reminds me both of a Facel Vega and some Maserati or Ferrari touring cars of the '50's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Nice! :icon_cheers:
> 
> What is it? Reminds me both of a Facel Vega and some Maserati or Ferrari touring cars of the '50's.


Heckova question. The picture wasn't labeled and a google image search insists it's a Datsun 2000, which it isn't. Totally wrong grill for the Datsun.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Heckova question. The picture wasn't labeled and a google image search insists it's a Datsun 2000, which it isn't. Totally wrong grill for the Datsun.


Yes, completely different.

Datsun 2000 -


----------



## Oldsarge

Though, in itself, the Datsun 2000 was a great little roadster. It was the status drive at my university. Only the coolest kids could afford one of those. The 1200 Sedan was more my speed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43289


Ahhh . . . . ! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

1936 Duesenberg model SSJ speedster. Supercharged 420 Cu. In. straight 8 with overhead cams. 400 hp.

Cars in private collection. Car on left is purported to have been Clark Gable's, and car on right Gary Cooper's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> 1936 Duesenberg model SSJ speedster. Supercharged 420 Cu. In. straight 8 with overhead cams. 400 hp.
> 
> Cars in private collection. Car on left is purported to have been Clark Gable's, and car on right Gary Cooper's.
> 
> View attachment 43293


I . . . I shall burst into tears!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43292


And naturally it belongs to Jay Leno!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And naturally it belongs to Jay Leno!


👍


----------



## Flanderian

A different Duesenberg model SSJ, also purported to have been owned by Gary Cooper. Boy, Gary sure must have had a lot of cars! 

Nice car, irrespectively!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> A different Duesenbert model SSJ, also purported to have been owned by Gary Cooper. Boy, Gary sure must have had a lot of cars!
> 
> Nice car, irrespectively!
> 
> View attachment 43321


His taste in cars was as good as his taste in clothes.


----------



## Flanderian

It's a doozy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Oldsarge

On the other hand, this is also vintage. Hideous, for sure, but vintage.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> On the other hand, this is also vintage. Hideous, for sure, but vintage.
> 
> View attachment 43352


 Something this weird and homely can only have come either from post-war Germany, or an Eastern Block country. 😭


----------



## Flanderian

Duesenberg made sedans too! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Something the weird and homely can only have come either from post-war Germany, or an Eastern Block country. 😭


Strangely, it's a 1947 Dolo made in France. You can tell why it never caught on what with the far more stylish Citroën 2CV coming out in the following year . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Strangely, it's a 1947 Dolo made in France. You can tell why it never caught on what with the far more stylish Citroën 2CV coming out in the following year . . .


True! The Deux Chevaux is more weird and *cool!*










A number of guys in my military unit in Germany had them, and the upholstery was virtually identical to lawn chairs. But the Morris Minor Minicooper was even cooler, being possessed of the alarming quality of appearing 1/3 larger on the inside, than the outside!


----------



## Flanderian

Auto Union Silver Arrow. Brutal, victorious and lethal. 513 hp supercharged V-16.


----------



## Oldsarge

More Auto Union . . .


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Flanderian said:


> Auto Union Silver Arrow. Brutal, victorious and lethal. 513 hp supercharged V-16.
> 
> View attachment 43366


I'm not sure if this is the precise one but there is a YouTube video of this 16 cylinder beast running and driving. (The sound is a beautiful loud ripping canvas kind of thing,...)
I understand that the limiting factor in this day and age was that the tires.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, this one.





I recall reading the same thing, years ago. They had to put double tires on the car to get the horsepower to the pavement. Otherwise it would just skid all over the place.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Yes, this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall reading the same thing, years ago. They had to put double tires on the car to get the horsepower to the pavement. Otherwise it would just skid all over the place.


Thanks for finding this, very enjoyable! :beer:

Edit: Just finished watching the entire video, and what a thrilling, little beastie that auto is! Even on a short course at comparatively low speeds, you can clearly see its propensity to oversteer. The huge mass in the tail exerts more and more force as the lock increases. And while any race car of the era was a handful, these in particular required a very precise and delicate touch. Driving this car was the literal embodiment of taking you life in your hands, as star factory drivers Rosemeyer and Von Delius sadly demonstrated.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43391


TR3! 👍

Likely the most affordable, and hence most common, classic British sports care of my youth.


----------



## Oldsarge

On the Left Coast the MGA filled the same niche, but what I really wanted was an Austin Healey or, better yet, a Jag XK. They were common in my college town because we were the home of the late, lamented Riverside Raceway. I still couldn't afford one, and now? Sheesh!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> On the Left Coast the MGA filled the same niche, but what I really wanted was an Austin Healey or, better yet, a Jag XK. They were common in my college town because we were the home of the late, lamented Riverside Raceway. I still couldn't afford one, and now? Sheesh!


I got the impression that the MGA was a step up from the Triumph. I too lusted over the Austin Healey 3000 and XK series Jags. But when the E-type came out it blew my socks off. That was my fantasy auto for many years. A very complex and delicate auto that dents if you look at it too hard. The bumpers are really only ornamental!


----------



## Oldsarge

For some reason the E-type never caught my eye, much in the same way that not a single Porsche has. And with the coming of the modern wedge-shaped bodies, however aerodynamically superior they may be, I have pretty much stopped even looking at sports cars. That's why this thread is entitled 'Vintage Motors'. I really don't like much in the way of new ones. Vehicles have become so utilitarian that I figure I may as well just drive a pickup!

Admittedly this particular E-type ^^ is remarkably well accessorized . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> For some reason the E-type never caught my eye, much in the same way that not a single Porsche has. And with the coming of the modern wedge-shaped bodies, however aerodynamically superior they may be, I have pretty much stopped even looking at sports cars. That's why this thread is entitled 'Vintage Motors'. I really don't like much in the way of new ones. Vehicles have become so utilitarian that I figure I may as well just drive a pickup!
> 
> Admittedly this particular E-type ^^ is remarkably well accessorized . . .


No sale, huh?


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> No sale, huh?
> 
> View attachment 43405
> 
> 
> View attachment 43406


I saw one of these in a small auto museum a few years back and holy cow! I've always like the way they look and the doing-it-my-way vibe of their gull-wing doors, but they are more impressive, bigger, ornerier and cooler looking IRL.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> No sale, huh?
> 
> View attachment 43405
> 
> 
> View attachment 43406


I've seen them in advertisements; I've seen them in pictures and I've seen them (I think) on both the big and the small silver screens, but frankly, I cannot recall ever seeing one in the wild! Is this just another one of those myths we may dream of, but no more?


----------



## FiscalDean

I knew a gentleman, a German immigrant with very broken English, who owned a body shop in the late 70's. I recall him doing a renovation on a gullwing. Very impressive vehicle.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I saw one of these in a small auto museum a few years back and holy cow! I've always like the way they look and the doing-it-my-way vibe of their gull-wing doors, but they are more impressive, bigger, ornerier and cooler looking IRL.





eagle2250 said:


> I've seen them in advertisements; I've seen them in pictures and I've seen them (I think) on both the big and the small silver screens, but frankly, I cannot recall ever seeing one in the wild! Is this just another one of those myths we may dream of, but no more?


The 300 SL was always an uncommon auto in the U.S. and the gull wing variant was particularly rare, as not very many were made and even fewer brought to the U.S. I think I may have caught sight of a few roadster versions during my Essex County boyhood, but don't recall seeing a gull wing either.

Mercedes was making another sporting car with similar lines at the time, the 190 SL. And I recall perhaps several dozen sightings around that time.


----------



## Flanderian

1928 Mercedes SSK with cycle fenders -










1930 SSK roadster with "pontoon" fenders.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> The 300 SL was always an uncommon auto in the U.S. and the gull wing variant was particularly rare, as not very many were made and even fewer brought to the U.S. I think I may have caught sight of a few roadster versions during my Essex County boyhood, but don't recall seeing a gull wing either.
> 
> Mercedes was making another sporting car with similar lines at the time, the 190 SL. And I recall perhaps several dozen sightings around that time.


This is the one I saw; it was up at the Saratoga Spring Auto Museum. It takes a lot to stand out at an auto museum because so many of the cars are incredible, but the gull-wing Mercedes did:















I grabbed these pics from the web today. This looks exactly like the car I remember, but the surround must be the "back" of the museum as it doesn't look familiar. Just noting there's a small chance this isn't the exact car, but I'd bet it is.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> This is the one I saw; it was up at the Saratoga Spring Auto Museum. It takes a lot to stand out at an auto museum because so many of the cars are incredible, but the gull-wing Mercedes did:
> View attachment 43431
> View attachment 43432
> 
> I grabbed these pics from the web today. This looks exactly like the car I remember, but the surround must be the "back" of the museum as it doesn't look familiar. Just noting there's a small chance this isn't the exact car, but I'd bet it is.


Gorgeous! Thanks for the pix! :beer:

A rare auto anywhere but particularly in the U.S. at a time when foreign autos in general were rare, and high priced touring versions more so. Most, and possibly all U.S. imports were roadsters. And I know they discontinued the gull wing from the cars they raced after the doors on one came loose and it went air-born. They may have also discontinued the gull wing doors on their civilian versions at the same time, but I don't know.


----------



## Oldsarge

I love most MB sports models, especially the gull-wing. However, the going price at auction for one of them is $1,000,000! THAT'S why you don't see many of them on the road in the US.


----------



## Oldsarge

1932 Packard










1948 Jeep Station Wagon, something I've wanted for probably fifty years or more.


----------



## David J. Cooper

There are a couple of SL300 Gullwings in Vancouver, they rarely are on the road anymore. I drove next to a red one about 20 years ago early on a Sunday morning. Since then nothing.

I know a couple of people who have driven them and they say they are a very uncomfortable experience. There are no opening windows and the car gets very hot inside. There are quite a few 190 SLs around and we have a couple at our summer events. Even more 280 roadsters and lots of R107s. Drove mine (450 SL) today for the first time this year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43509
> 
> 
> View attachment 43510





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43531


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43567


I and so many others are anxiously awaiting Ford Motor Company's resurrected Broncos coming up for sale! Now that is something for which I could give up the SRX.


----------



## Flanderian

Talbot Lago -


----------



## Flanderian

1935 Auburn model 851 boat tail speedster -


----------



## Oldsarge

More boattails.


















and friends


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> More boattails.
> View attachment 43618
> 
> 
> View attachment 43619
> 
> 
> and friends
> 
> View attachment 43620
> 
> 
> View attachment 43621


Love the car on top! :loveyou:

Packard, perhaps, from what I can make out of the hood ornament?


----------



## Oldsarge

Quite probably. And, of course, I couldn't resist posting another Austin Healey 3000


----------



## Flanderian

Cord -


----------



## Oldsarge

While I am a decided non-fan of the pretentious Le Corbusier, that is one fine view and the car makes it, IMO.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> Love the car on top! :loveyou:
> 
> Packard, perhaps, from what I can make out of the hood ornament?


I am not sure what is up with the hood ornament and badge below it, but the car is definitely a Cord.


----------



## Oldsarge

Even Alfa Romeo can had a bad design day . . .


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I am not sure what is up with the hood ornament and badge below it, but the car is definitely a Cord.


Upon further review of the evidence, it would appear you're spot on! :beer:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Turns out the hood ornament is the same as the Auburn (war eagle😀). I believe they were manufactured together. The Cord grill and coffin like nose were to conceal the bizarre front wheel drive arrangement. 

I do remember seeing Cords in Los Angeles during the 60s.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Turns out the hood ornament is the same as the Auburn (war eagle😀). I believe they were manufactured together. The Cord grill and coffin like nose were to conceal the bizarre front wheel drive arrangement.
> 
> I do remember seeing Cords in Los Angeles during the 60s.


I think you're correct, I believe I recall that eventually Auburn, Cord and Duesenberg had all merged.

Early Auburn speedster, don't know if it's an 851 model -


----------



## Oldsarge

One more reason to curse Hitler's soul to the depths of Hell. All those lovely cars recycled into tank armor. Oh, the horror, the tragedy!


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43645
> 
> 
> Even Alfa Romeo can had a bad design day . . .


Flash Gorden style, huh?


----------



## Flanderian

Orsini said:


> Flash Gorden style, huh?


:laughing:

I think the Mole Men rode in one like that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Orsini said:


> Flash Gorden style, huh?


My thoughts, exactly. Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43766


She has way more horses under her control than does that whole darned polo team! Food for thought. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43766


:beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

A modern shooting brake


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

I bet if you bought it ⇧, you could probably cover your maintenance costs by renting it out to the Ralph Lauren Company for photo shoots.


----------



## Flanderian

Chrysler Town and Country -


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, be still my heart! Such a lovely machine . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43934
> 
> 
> View attachment 43935
> 
> 
> View attachment 43936


Gorgeous autos! :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43971


I had no idea that Rolls built the first Bat Mobile! :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I had no idea that Rolls built the first Bat Mobile! :loveyou:
> 
> View attachment 43975


Well, Bruce could easily afford it.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43977


Ah, what a beauty! :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43992


Doesn't hold a candle to the following year's. Check out _American Graffiti_ for Ron Howard's '58.


----------



## Peak and Pine

In '54 GM brought out Chevy's _Corvette_. The same year it considered a _Pontiac_ sports car. Only two were built. Below...










Both still exist. One sold a few years back for 2 mil plus.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Okay, I'll do it for you. In front of Mel's Diner, you remember that.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Better in black, like my best friend's in high school, class of '62. Okay, his dad's.


----------



## Oldsarge

I was there then. While I have no beef with anyone's automotive taste, I personally prefer the '57. Of course, if anyone were to offer to buy me something of that vintage I'd go for one of these!










Cowboy Cadillac!


----------



## Oldsarge

On the other hand, while Chevy never did a factory '58 El Camino, several chaps made '58 Nomads up into the same configuration and they came out quite well, IMO.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

Respectfully request that folks posting in this thread pls identify the vehicle you're posting. So what t'hell's that red number just above, trying to make out the marque, an Alpha?


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Respectfully request that folks posting in this thread pls identify the vehicle you're posting. So what t'hell's that red number just above, trying to make out the marque, an Alpha?


Yes, it's an Alpha 33 Stradali from about 1968. The one below is a Cobra.


----------



## Oldsarge

Porche, obviously.


----------



## Oldsarge

'59 Austin Healey 3000, my sports car of sports cars.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44069
> 
> 
> '59 Austin Healey 3000, my sports car of sports cars.


70 years later, I *still* want it! 👍


----------



## Peak and Pine

I was 12 when this boat* was launched. Nagged my dad to make this our next family car. No way (he was a GM guy). "But the Nelsons drive one." (On tee vee in _Ozzie and Hariet,_ a convertible). No avail. I still want one.

*'57 Chrysler Imperial. Same year as the much revered '57 Chevy, a peasant's car. Chevy ain't no Imp.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> I was 12 when this boat* was launched. Nagged my dad to make this our next family car. No way (he was a GM guy). "But the Nelsons drive one." (On tee vee in _Ozzie and Hariet,_ a convertible). No avail. I still want one.
> 
> *'57 Chrysler Imperial. Same year as the much revered '57 Chevy, a peasant's car. Chevy ain't no Imp.
> View attachment 44075


For reasons of his own, my father was forever giving me something I didn't want and couldn't find a use for. The '57 Imp was one. It was my high School graduation present, fergawdsake, like an 18-year-old could come up with a use for that kind of battle cruiser. I think I may have driven it three or four times and when I went away to college quite firmly told my parents sell it, ASAP. Having a car at college was well-known to lower your GPA by a full point and I really didn't think I needed that!

Comfy, it was, and while it was too heavy to beat much of anyone at a quarter mile, if the race was stretched to a half, I had 'em. That huge hemi would accelerate once you got it moving.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Gawd! You actually had one of those? What I wouldn't have given. A rusty one was sitting out front of a down-and-out auto place in Wales, Maine a few years back. Didn't run, but I sat in it. My breath returned aften ten minutes, whadda boat. I would have given you back your lunch money for just a ride in yours, were we back in school. I have dreams of those tail lights.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Gawd! You actually had one of those? What I wouldn't have given. A rusty one was sitting out front of a down-and-out auto place in Wales, Maine a few years back. Didn't run, but I sat in it. My breath returned aften ten minutes, whadda boat. I would have given you back your lunch money for just a ride in yours, were we back in school. I have dreams of those tail lights.


Limos were never my thing, for some reason. Sports cars I can dream about but I drive a pickup. I've either driven a pickup or wished I was for about 28 years. My current one is likely the last vehicle I'll buy as i expect the state to take away my license because I'm too old before I get another. However, I am eyeing a smallish 2nd hand motorhome . . .


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Don't give up yet. I drive an 18 year-old Nissan Frontier and while I may not die in it, have left instructions to prop my body behind the wheel and shove us both over a cliff at Arcadia.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Don't give up yet. I drive an 18 year-old Nissan Frontier and while I may not die in it, have left instructions to prop my body behind the wheel and shove us both over a cliff at Arcadia.


Ah, rather like a Viking chieftain being buried in his longship with assorted weapons and the booty he accumulated on multiple raids to, say, Byzantium. _ Most_ satisfactory!


----------



## Oldsarge

But if I were to get a limo, it would be one of these.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44108
> 
> 
> View attachment 44109
> 
> 
> View attachment 44110
> 
> 
> View attachment 44111


Ferrari, Cobra & ?


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Ferrari, Cobra & ?


Jag XKSS


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


This thing is incredible, but small point of order, how does the trunk open up? And, yes, I realize that opening the trunk is absolutely not the point of this car at all, but still curious.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't think it does without removing the headrests. Since it has numbers on the deck, I suspect that this is a pure racing model or a roadster that was converted to race or rally. However there is a joint visible behind the driver's head so perhaps it opens backwards?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> This thing is incredible, but small point of order, how does the trunk open up? And, yes, I realize that opening the trunk is absolutely not the point of this car at all, but still curious.





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44136


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Mercedes 540 -


----------



## Oldsarge

Duesenberg!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44159
> 
> 
> View attachment 44160
> 
> 
> Duesenberg!
> 
> View attachment 44161


Beautiful 356 up top, and the bottom is an interesting concept car.

But the middle one, amazingly clever photos to the contrary, is to my understanding actually a scale model. And as well I as I could determine, never actually put on a Duesenberg chassis.


----------



## Oldsarge

AC 2 litre


----------



## Flanderian

Delahaye 135 -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful 356 up top, and the bottom is an interesting concept car.
> 
> But the middle one, amazingly clever photos to the contrary, is to my understanding actually a scale model. And as well I as I could determine, never actually put on a Duesenberg chassis.


My limited research says the same. Terrible pity.


----------



## Peak and Pine

A few posts back I brought forth the magnificent '58 Chevy....










Who knew you could also grow stuff in them....


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Talbot-Lago T120 -


----------



## Big T

At 17, I loved the 55 to 57 Chevys and hated the 58's. At 67, the 55 to 57's are blah and the 58 is tops! An uncle bought a 58 new, top of the line, with (if I remember correctly), a tri-carbed 348.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> A few posts back I brought forth the magnificent '58 Chevy....
> 
> View attachment 44177
> 
> 
> Who knew you could also grow stuff in them....
> 
> View attachment 44178


A magnificent beast, for sure, and after all these years the car continues to serve a purpose!


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Alfa Romeo -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

A Jag, a beemer and I don't know what that thing in the back is.


----------



## Oldsarge

And then there's 'the bird' . . .


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Peak and Pine

Let's put the _stud_ back in _Studebaker_...


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Let's put the _stud_ back in _Studebaker_...
> 
> View attachment 44225


We had one of those when I was a kid.


----------



## Flanderian

1965 Buick Riviera Gran Sport. One of the better looking American autos from that era.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1965 Buick Riviera Gran Sport. One of the better looking American autos from that era.
> 
> View attachment 44227


You know it, but sometimes I'm still jarred by just how big pre-'70s cars were. Also, always liked Buick's "Rally" wheels - at least that's what I was told that style of wheel was called.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Let's put the _stud_ back in _Studebaker_...
> 
> View attachment 44225


That, my friend, is a restoration collector's dream, or perhaps just "a small hill for a mountain climber!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> You know it, but sometimes I'm still jarred by just how big pre-'70s cars were. Also, always liked Buick's "Rally" wheels - at least that's what I was told that style of wheel was called.


Big indeed. Driver or helmsman?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Riviera looked good in gold also -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44249


*YOWZER!* :happy:

The Gullwing's rag top brother. :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge

Lagonda M45R


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^

I was almost born in one.
My mother and me-to-be were being rushed to the hospital in a February blizzard in '45, my father behind the wheel of a '41 Packard, and got stuck.

The '41s were the last made before production switched to planes during the War. It was a convertible coupe and I imagine it looked like this...








.

...with snow all over it. With the help of passers-by we got unstuck, so I've been told. Which meant eventually so did I.


----------



## Oldsarge

Your father had taste!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> Your father had taste!


Or spoiled rotten by a parent with cash.


----------



## Oldsarge

I could live like that!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44252
> 
> 
> Lagonda M45R





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44268


My friend, you seem to have an interest in common with author Clive Cussler, when it comes to classic antique automobiles.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you seem to have an interest in common with author Clive Cussler, when it comes to classic antique automobiles.


Sadly I have never owned a 'fun' or 'interesting' car. My personal choice in vehicles is purely utilitarian . . . mostly through necessity and lack of cash.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

The top's obviously a Maserati but I haven't a clue about the other.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Ah, the Chevy Nomad, '56 or there abouts. Appropriately heading into the sunset.
The one above that, a 50s something Bentley. Here's another one...


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44344
> 
> 
> View attachment 44345
> 
> 
> The top's obviously a Maserati but I haven't a clue about the other.


Wow! That's when Maserati was at the top of their game. 👍


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Auburn V-12 coattail Speedster










And a Bugatti!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44347


Not exactly sure why, but I've always harbored a special affection for station wagons! The one pictured above is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## David J. Cooper

The green car above is a Bentley R type Continental. I believe the body was “coachbuilt”.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ How much must that thing weigh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ How much must that thing weigh?


Possibly less than it might appear. This photo makes it look larger than the car actually was. Delahaye 135 model with an Italian body. They weren't particularly large or heavy, but the bodywork makes it look larger.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44413


Beautiful color, and color combination. Lovely Aston Martin. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Possibly less than it might appear. This photo makes it look larger than the car actually was. Delahaye 135 model with an Italian body. They weren't particularly large or heavy, but the bodywork makes it look larger.


Thank you. Looks like an elegant tank, but I don't doubt your comments.


----------



## Flanderian

Maserati A6 GCS


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Mike Petrik

Not nearly as exotic as many of the vehicles posted by our blessed moderator and bon vivant, but I am partial to this model which is at rest in my garage:










Sorry for the photo quality -- not good at this stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge

Handsome garage, as well.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Oldsarge said:


> Handsome garage, as well.


Thanks, Oldsarge, but not my garage.  Just an Internet photo of the same model and color as my 2008 SL55 AMG. 
I bought mine in 2017 for $35K from a car fanatic who took appropriately obsessive care of it. Mileage is now 30K. It is great fun to drive, but so scary quick wifey will enter only as a passenger.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44551


I don't know what it is but I like it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know what it is but I like it.


No idea either, but the "underlying" lines look post-war '40s to me, so I'm guessing some sort of custom job based on a post-war '40s Buick or Lincoln frame or something similar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know what it is but I like it.





Fading Fast said:


> No idea either, but the "underlying" lines look post-war '40s to me, so I'm guessing some sort of custom job based on a post-war '40s Buick or Lincoln frame or something similar.


Delahaye, post war, I believe. Sorry, don't know the model or coach builder.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44561


Very cool, beautiful restoration. I'd only want it with brighter paint.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Delahaye, post war, I believe. Sorry, don't know the model or coach builder.
> 
> Very cool, beautiful restoration. I'd only want it with brighter paint.


Thank you and, not surprisingly, I was wrong again.


----------



## irish95

Mike Petrik said:


> Thanks, Oldsarge, but not my garage.  Just an Internet photo of the same model and color as my 2008 SL55 AMG.
> I bought mine in 2017 for $35K from a car fanatic who took appropriately obsessive care of it. Mileage is now 30K. It is great fun to drive, but so scary quick wifey will enter only as a passenger.


Great car Mike. My buddy had a S 63. Way too much power, but a blast to drive. You can get yourself into trouble very quickly if you aren't careful.


----------



## Mike Petrik

irish95 said:


> Great car Mike. My buddy had a S 63. Way too much power, but a blast to drive. You can get yourself into trouble very quickly if you aren't careful.


Thanks Irish, and yes indeed. When I was a younger man I could not afford such a toy, and that was probably for the best. Now at 63 my skill for responsible fun is well-honed.

I truly love the car. It is a pure pleasure to drive. I selected the 08 because it was the last year of the R230 class which IMO is the most beautiful of the SL models with the powered retractable hardtop. I really did not look for an AMG so much as a vehicle that was lovingly serviced and maintained, and I found a seller who actually washed his vehicle with deionized water so that it could air dry naturally without the risk of water-spotting or cloth-induced swirl marks -- black paint can be unforgiving. I added ceramic coating soon after purchase and the paint does look dealer new.

The fetching Mrs. P (who is one-half Irish by heritage) actually encouraged me to buy a new SL as a retirement gift to myself since I had always been so consistently frugal when raising our family. But that would have cost a ton more dough, and I liked the R230 silhouette better anyway. And the comparatively bargain cost allows me to not have to give a moment's thought to the predictably pricey service costs.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44583


Beautiful!



Fading Fast said:


> Thank you and, not surprisingly, I was wrong again.


Not very. It's post war, and the aesthetic is similar.


----------



## Flanderian

Roller with quintessential Art Deco bodywork -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Roller with quintessential Art Decom bodywork -
> 
> View attachment 44602


Looks like one from our boy Ralph's car collection. Don't know if it is, but it fits his aesthetic.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Looks like one from our boy Ralph's car collection. Don't know if it is, but it fits his aesthetic.


It does. I know I've seen it before, apologies if a dupe.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> It does. I know I've seen it before, apologies if a dupe.


Didn't mean that at all - these threads are so long there are always dupes (I'm guilty as hell) - more just noting how Ralphy that particular car looked. That door, in particular, says Ralph Lauren collection to me.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Rolls isn't the only thing with great bodywork.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44632
> 
> 
> View attachment 44633
> 
> 
> View attachment 44634


Why, is that the honorable Clive Cussler one of my favorite authors, driving that beauty in the first picture of the series of three?


----------



## Oldsarge

But what is it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Morgan Aero 8


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Why, is that the honorable Clive Cussler one of my favorite authors, driving that beauty in the first picture of the series of three?


Might well be. Though obviously an older photo at the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance. Mr. Cussler passed away this past February.



Oldsarge said:


> But what is it?


1947 Delahaye 135MS Chaperon, though the bottom car is obviously a different car with a different body, the interior depicted is from the same year and model as the top two.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Morgan Aero 8
> 
> View attachment 44641


The Morgan Aeromax, Charles Morgan's limited edition progenitor of the current Aero 8.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> The Morgan Aeromax, Charles Morgan's limited edition progenitor of the the Aero 8.


Sadly discontinued when Morgan ran out of the BMW engines that powered it . . . 'cause Beemer stopped making then!

However, the good news is that once more the deep pocketed among us can again buy new Morgans in the USA. Sadly, first I would need to sell all my wood-working machinery to fit one in the garage. Having deeper pockets would help, too.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Sadly discontinued when Morgan ran out of the BMW engines that powered it . . . 'cause Beemer stopped making then!
> 
> However, the good news is that once more the deep pocketed among us can again buy new Morgans in the USA. Sadly, first I would need to sell all my wood-working machinery to fit one in the garage. Having deeper pockets would help, too.


Didn't know they had discontinued the Aero 8. Was still sold a year, or so, ago. Checked and they're promising another model on that aluminum chassis with a Toyota powered six.

I don't believe Morgan has ever made their own engines, and have relied on relationships with a variety of engine makers. Their affiliation with BMW was the high water maker, IMHO, of such relationships.


----------



## Oldsarge

My understanding is that the engine that powers the Morgan Three is the same as Harley Davison uses on their biggest bikes. However, that may be dated info.


----------



## Oldsarge

According to the company, the Morgan Roadster is powered by a Ford 3.7 liter V6. 302HP is a lot of horses for a 950kg car!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

It's going ninety miles an hour just sitting there.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Morgan Aero 8
> 
> View attachment 44641


That Morgan Aero 8 is nothing short of magnificent...my wallet is crying!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> The Morgan Aeromax, Charles Morgan's limited edition progenitor of the current Aero 8.


I'm not a big car guy (I've lived in cities since '89 and haven't owned a car going back that far), but I like cars, especially '30s - '60s and some of the new sports cars, so I'm surprised I missed this one until now as it combines a much-older-and-classic-styling feel with modern sport car technology. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Oldsarge

Citroén


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> That Morgan Aero 8 is nothing short of magnificent...my wallet is crying!


But just think how much Mrs. Eagle would enjoy it! It would be a selfless acquisition! :devil:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Citroén
> 
> View attachment 44676


A DS21! Very cool. The Cirtroen-Maserati SM from the early 70's was a fantasy auto of mine for a while.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> That Morgan Aero 8 is nothing short of magnificent...my wallet is crying!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


>


This car is crazy cool. I bet if I keep an eye out - when the world (hopefully) returns to normal - I'll see one as NYC is, oddly, a very exotic car city.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> This car is crazy cool. I bet if I keep an eye out - when the world (hopefully) returns to normal - I'll see one as NYC is, oddly, a very exotic car city.


You might . . . . . but it's a very rare auto, extremely low production, and largely beyond the ken of the fashionable. And as Oldsarge drew to my attention, evidently now, recently out of production.


----------



## Oldsarge

One of those rare cars whose resale value _increases_ when it leaves the salesroom.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> You might . . . . . but it's a very rare auto, extremely low production, and largely beyond the ken of the fashionable. And as Oldsarge drew to my attention, evidently now, recently out of production.


However, the well-heeled can still buy the Plus 6 Roadster.










And it can be had with a hard top!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> However, the well-heeled can still buy the Plus 6 Roadster.
> 
> View attachment 44691
> 
> 
> And it can be had with a hard top!
> 
> View attachment 44692


A handsome car in the classic mode no doubt. And BMW inline 6's have always been sweet and potent power plants, and this one is turbo charged. And the chassis is more evolved and likely better.

But the Aeromax is poetry in motion. Or just standing still. It's a song on wheels.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> A handsome car in the classic mode no doubt. And BMW inline 6's have always been sweet and potent power plants, and this one is turbo charged. And the chassis is more evolved and likely better.
> 
> But the Aeromax is poetry in motion. Or just standing still. It's a song on wheels.
> 
> View attachment 44696
> 
> 
> View attachment 44697


If the a castello in Tuscany or Umbria is my vision of Paradise, an Aeromax is what I want my Valkyrüe riding when she comes to pick me up.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> You might . . . . . but it's a very rare auto, extremely low production, and largely beyond the ken of the fashionable. And as Oldsarge drew to my attention, evidently now, recently out of production.


All good points. It doesn't make sense as a sport car can't do its thing in NYC and, even worse, it gets pretty beat up physically and cosmetically by our rough streets, but they are here anyway.

I regularly see Ferraris (I love them, just the way they sound alone is enough), high-end Porches, Maseratis, Aston Martins and on and on. I live off 2nd Avenue, not a high-end / fashionable avenue, but if I stand for ten minutes, (pre-pandemic anyway) I will, almost always, see every brand I just listed (some more than once) plus other new sports cars plus several vintage cars (a surprisingly high number of vintage cars are in the city too).

It's crazy, but the cars are here. The other day, I saw a Countach drive by and thought WTF, but there it was zooming down 2nd Avenue during a pandemic.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> If the a castello in Tuscany or Umbria is my vision of Paradise, an Aeromax is what I want my Valkyrüe riding when she comes to pick me up.


While I love your sentiment, I'm old school here as I want my Valkyrie self-winged when it's my turn.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> All good points. It doesn't make sense as a sport car can't do its thing in NYC and, even worse, it gets pretty beat up physically and cosmetically by our rough streets, but they are here anyway.
> 
> I regularly see Ferraris (I love them, just the way they sound alone is enough), high-end Porches, Maseratis, Aston Martins and on and on. I live off 2nd Avenue, not a high-end / fashionable avenue, but if I stand for ten minutes, (pre-pandemic anyway) I will, almost always, see every brand I just listed (some more than once) plus other new sports cars plus several vintage cars (a surprisingly high number of vintage cars are in the city too).
> 
> It's crazy, but the cars are here. The other day, I saw a Countach drive by and thought WTF, but there it was zooming down 2nd Avenue during a pandemic.


Many such autos, while sadly viewed as status symbols by some, are such remarkable sensory experiences that one can gain pleasure from them by simply stepping into it, and starting the engine! :loveyou:



Lucido said:


> Lancia 037 in street legal 'Stradale' form and in fire-breathing Group B mode at the 1983 Monte Carlo rally.


Ah . . . . a serious auto cross competitor! What is the beasty?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Peak and Pine

If Bugsy were alive in '59 he'd be adrivin' this...


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll see your Caddy and raise you a motorhome.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44740


Particularly nice photo of a beautiful auto! 👍

Incredible condition! Looks as if it just came from the dealer.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I just don’t get the love for Morgan. It may have been the 1990 tv show Troubleshooter that made me wonder about these cars. My wife has always wanted one, luckily I don’t fit.

I just think that modern design and technology makes a car better, must be why I have a Mercedes. Even though it was built in 1979 it has 4 wheel discs, fuel injection and cruise control.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I just don't get the love for Morgan. It may have been the 1990 tv show Troubleshooter that made me wonder about these cars. My wife has always wanted one, luckily I don't fit.
> 
> I just think that modern design and technology makes a car better, must be why I have a Mercedes. Even though it was built in 1979 it has 4 wheel discs, fuel injection and cruise control.


As I think I recall someone commenting in a video review of an Aero 8, Charles Morgan's feelings notwithstanding, a car like the Aeromax isn't for someone who just needs a car. it's for someone who already *has* perhaps eight cars, and just wants something different.

It's not an everyday driver for the average fellow.


----------



## Flanderian

Cadillac V16 with a body by Fleetwood -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

I guess I must be really meat and potatoes because much of what's being posted here are exotics, two-seaters the marques of which I am unfamiliar, due not so much from sheer ignorance but from a plotted disinterest for I am an old guy and little looks worse than the sight of an old guy in a tops-down hot car. Good weather has come to Maine and soon we will be flooded with these types, many with Jersey plates.


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Cadillac V16 with a body by Fleetwood -
> 
> View attachment 44759


GM bought Fleetwood body works in '25, and since this model is likely after that, it might be a stock body. But I suspect that GM may have continued to operate Fleetwood separately for some time, and that you could custom order a specific body to be built on a Cadillac chassis of your preference.


----------



## David J. Cooper

That late model 280sl is beautiful.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Gasp!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44802


I like that it's understated.

Kidding aside, not my thing, but I appreciate its over-the-top boldness.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I like that it's understated.
> 
> Kidding aside, not my thing, but I appreciate its over-the-top boldness.


:laughing: It's a circus wagon! :loveyou:

I do so enjoy outrageous autos that are unapologetic, if brilliantly done.

Personally, I've had only one such semi-indulgence. Just past the turn of the century I had to lease a new auto for my business. As I constantly had to entertain clients, some small degree of flash accompanying substance served my interests.

I ordered an Audi A6 2.7T in silver. And rather than specifying the typical Teutonic coal bin interior, or mouse grey, I elected marine blue and cream. The leather of the seats, console and door inserts, as well as the headliner were a beautiful cream color. The dash and carpet was a deep marine blue, and the ample actual wood veneer was a highly polished honey colored grain.

Sigh . . . . still miss it to this day. Garnered many compliments from clients and would-be clients. 😭


----------



## Oldsarge

Packards!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Tankards!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44802


....and Roger Rabbit's in love again!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Packards!
> 
> View attachment 44883
> 
> 
> View attachment 44884


Beautiful! :loveyou:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44903


If my memory serves me well this afternoon, one of my USAF ROTC Instructors at Penn State drove one of those back in the late1960's. The good Captain could really turn and burn in that beast.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ....and Roger Rabbit's in love again!


:laughing: 🤙


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## FiscalDean

Flanderian said:


> :laughing: It's a circus wagon! :loveyou:
> 
> I do so enjoy outrageous autos that are unapologetic, if brilliantly done.
> 
> Personally, I've had only one such semi-indulgence. Just past the turn of the century I had to lease a new auto for my business. As I constantly had to entertain clients, some small degree of flash accompanying substance served my interests.
> 
> I ordered an Audi A6 2.7T in silver. And rather than specifying the typical Teutonic coal bin interior, or mouse grey, I elected marine blue and cream. The leather of the seats, console and door inserts, as well as the headliner were a beautiful cream color. The dash and carpet was a deep marine blue, and the ample actual wood veneer was a highly polished honey colored grain.
> 
> Sigh . . . . still miss it to this day. Garnered many compliments from clients and would-be clients. 😭


Did you get the quattro? In our neck of the woods, I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> Did you get the quattro? In our neck of the woods, I wouldn't be without it.


Yes, the 2.7T version was Quatro only. A very nice system, along with a number of electronic nannies of varying usefulness. It had stability control so that if you over-cooked it in a turn the car would reduce power proportionately and add exactly the right amount of braking to the necessary wheel to avoid your best efforts to put it in the weeds.

Less useful, and not only annoying but potentially dangerous was another aspect of it's dynamic control system. While turbos can have a lag, the 2.7T engine had none that was discernible. But as it was a somewhat potent motor with plenty of torque almost from the get go, it could scoot. Some foolish engineer, or more likely attorney, decided to build a deliberate lag into off/on throttle application.

I.e., you're attempting to merge into a busy flow of two way traffic. You start, but then have to brake when an auto appears, and then you quickly have to accelerate to fit your self into the next slot. Well, this "safety feature" would pause for a bit before deciding you really meant it, while you hung out there in traffic waiting to be T-boned by oncoming traffic. I confirmed the existence of this characteristic with the tech's, and was told it was hard baked into the stability control software, and couldn't be modified.

Ironically, my wife had an A4 2.0T at the same time, which had the same issue, but Audi N.A. in its infinite wisdom decided they would offer a software patch for this auto. Go figure! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not a great 'Vette fan but of them all, this is my favorite.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44918
> 
> 
> I'm not a great 'Vette fan but of them all, this is my favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Holy Grail of my youth










Avanti!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44921


Never have I seen so many equines contained under glass. Does one attempt to dine on them or drive them? Inquiring minds want to know. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> The Holy Grail of my youth
> 
> View attachment 44920
> 
> 
> Avanti!


Cool car then, and cool car now! :icon_cheers:

First one I saw on the street was metallic bronze with a leather interior. Very much the un-Studebaker, and radical compared to other autos of that era. Studebaker's last gasp.


----------



## Flanderian

Mercedes 770K -


----------



## FiscalDean

Flanderian said:


> Yes, the 2.7T version was Quatro only. A very nice system, along with a number of electronic nannies of varying usefulness. It had stability control so that if you over-cooked it in a turn the car would reduce power proportionately and add exactly the right amount of braking to the necessary wheel to avoid your best efforts to put it in the weeds.
> 
> Less useful, and not only annoying but potentially dangerous was another aspect of it's dynamic control system. While turbos can have a lag, the 2.7T engine had none that was discernible. But as it was a somewhat potent motor with plenty of torque almost from the get go, it could scoot. Some foolish engineer, or more likely attorney, decided to build a deliberate lag into off/on throttle application.
> 
> I.e., you're attempting to merge into a busy flow of two way traffic. You start, but then have to brake when an auto appears, and then you quickly have to accelerate to fit your self into the next slot. Well, this "safety feature" would pause for a bit before deciding you really meant it, while you hung out there in traffic waiting to be T-boned by oncoming traffic. I confirmed the existence of this characteristic with the tech's, and was told it was hard baked into the stability control software, and couldn't be modified.
> 
> Ironically, my wife had an A4 2.0T at the same time, which had the same issue, but Audi N.A. in its infinite wisdom decided they would offer a software patch for this auto. Go figure! :icon_scratch:


I didn't realize the A6 2.7T had the Quattro system as standard equipment. Prior to my current Q7, I drove an A6 3.0T Quattro. I didn't notice the issue. My wife has had the A4 2.0T Quattro (her current vehicle) a couple of times and has noted the issue in both cars. The good news is we don't have to merge into traffic,


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> I didn't realize the A6 2.7T had the Quattro system as standard equipment. Prior to my current Q7, I drove an A6 3.0T Quattro. I didn't notice the issue. My wife has had the A4 2.0T Quattro (her current vehicle) a couple of times and has noted the issue in both cars. The good news is we don't have to merge into traffic,


I believe my car was a 2001, and for that and prior years I think Audi USA only offered non-Quatro on their base A6. The base A6 engine at that time was a 2.8, and the 2.7T engine was developed from it. They reduced the displacement to beef it up to handle more compression. Audi (And possibly Mercedes and Porsche.) have historically actually *understated* their power ratings, and the stated HP on the 2,.7T was 250. But some engineers with whom I conversed did their own estimates and believe it was in fact around 280.

Not much compared to contemporary German motors, but this was the beginning of the escalation of horsepower in German sedans. And some enthusiasts were doing wild things to their turbo charged Audi's with multiple chip kits available to replace the stock ECU. They were able to derive power in excess of 325hp from the 2.7T. (Intact drive train optional! ) Heck some guys were chipping the 1.8T A4's up to 300hp, even though the stock engine was listed at only 170HP at that time. Now the successor, the 2.0T at 252hp, is the base engine for the A6.

My wife once had a 2.0T A4 with the ZF 8-speed and I thought it was a really sweet and potent engine and transmission pairing. Easily as fast as my 2.7T. Smooth and easy, until you got on the accelerator, then it would get serious.
Audi's are nice cars. I'm sure you've enjoyed yours. Who wouldn't! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


>


A survivor! 👍



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44965
> 
> 
> View attachment 44966
> 
> 
> View attachment 44967


That top car . . . . :icon_scratch:

Looks a bit like a Jaguar that mated with a Morgan Aeromax.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> A survivor! 👍
> 
> That top car . . . . :icon_scratch:
> 
> Looks a bit like a Jaguar that mated with a Morgan Aeromax.


DEVAUX COUPE, whatever that is.


----------



## David J. Cooper

It is horrible.


----------



## Oldsarge

At least horribly expensive.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Bet you considered posting this pic in the "Ralph" thread too. Great looking car.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45015
> 
> 
> View attachment 45016


It appears she may have dinged Oliver's car, but in any event, nice on all counts! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45113


I was in the Granville Gulf heading south on 100 and had one of these behind me minus the racing stripes. Have you ever noticed how connoisseurs of truly fine performance automobiles tend to be courteous drivers? For any unfamiliar with this passage, it is 5 or 6 miles of hills and switchbacks.










As I proceeded down the hills, the Lotus stayed a good 5 or 6 car lengths behind my humble sedan, rather than behaving like a clown and hugging my bumper. When we reached a rare straight, his directional went on and he was around and past me in a flash. I so enjoyed watching the magnificent sports care execute the maneuver, I gave him a thumbs up!

Hope he didn't think I was shooting him the bird.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I was in the Granville Gulf heading south on 100 and had one of these behind me minus the racing stripes. Have you ever noticed how connoisseurs of truly fine performance automobiles tend to be courteous drivers? For any unfamiliar with this passage, it is 5 or 6 miles of hills and switchbacks.
> 
> View attachment 45124
> 
> 
> As I proceeded down the hills, the Lotus stayed a good 5 or 6 car lengths behind my humble sedan, rather than behaving like a clown and hugging my bumper. When we reached a rare straight, his directional went on and he was around and past me in a flash. I so enjoyed watching the magnificent sports care execute the maneuver, I gave him a thumbs up!
> 
> Hope he didn't think I was shooting him the bird.


Well, to be frank, it all depends on which digit you employed to send your greetings and congratulations. LOL.  Thank you for sharing that beautiful scenery with us!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 45155
> 
> 
> View attachment 45156
> 
> 
> View attachment 45157


The last time I assumed a large auto avoirdupois, it turned out to be some French car that wasn't as heavy as it looked, but I have to believe this monster tips the scales close to the weight of a small tank.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> The last time I assumed a large auto avoirdupois, it turned out to be some French car that wasn't as heavy as it looked, but I have to believe this monster tips the scales close to the weight of a small tank.


You betcha! :happy:

Rolls has never been known for their lightweight chassis and engines!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, the lightest weight part of that assemblage is the petit driver--or possibly her lingerie.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45269


The picture above reminds me of a Triumph TR6 owned by a 23 year old 'crush worthy' beauty I was acquainted with as a 12 year old (I think). The Granddaughter of our landlord, she was kind enough to tolerate the attentions of this 12 year old, allowing me to sit behind the wheel and "have daydreams about night things and driving things," as she collected the rent check(s) from and visited with my mother! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> The picture above reminds me of a Triumph TR6 owned by a 23 year old 'crush worthy' beauty I was acquainted with as a 12 year old (I think). The Granddaughter of our landlord, she was kind enough to tolerate the attentions of this 12 year old, allowing me to sit behind the wheel and "have daydreams about night things and driving things," as she collected the rent check(s) from and visited with my mother! LOL.


Very cool! 👍

Though I think it might have been the TR 6's predecessor, the TR 4 as the TR 6 wasn't introduced until '68. But good eye, essentially the same body!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Very cool! 👍
> 
> Though I think it might have been the TR 6's predecessor, the TR 4 as the TR 6 wasn't introduced until '68. But good eye, essentially the same body!


You are absolutely right, my friend. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> You are absolutely right, my friend. Thank you for the clarification.


I only know that because I drooled over such autos in my youth, while lamenting the various family member jalopies that served as my boyhood conveyance. I recall one my father had; when stopping at a service station he would instruct the attendant to fill up the oil, and check the gas.


----------



## Flanderian

The Brute -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> The Brute -
> 
> View attachment 45296


One can but wonder just how many horses are harnessed in that Trace? Beautiful, but also ominous! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> One can but wonder just how many horses are harnessed in that Trace? Beautiful, but also ominous! LOL.


By modern standards, not really quite that many. The chassis and engine are a Bentley Speed Six, and the engine was rated at only 180hp. Nothing today, but this is the same engine and chassis that was raced successfully at Le Mans at the time.

This coupe body style became known as, and was marketed as The Blue Train Special. Bentley's Chairman, Woolf Barnato, -










Had made a bet that driving it he could beat the fabled French express, The Blue Train, from Paris to the ferries at Calais. Not only did he win his bet, but he was sitting in his London club enjoying a cocktail by the time the train arrived at the Calais station.

The car that won the race was a different Bentley Speed Six with a Mulliner bodied saloon body. But to celebrate his victory (And no doubt to promote sales.) Woolf had another car commissioned with this rakish coupe body by Gurney Nutting and dubbed it, The Blue Train Special. It's a three-seater, with the rear seat side-saddle, and a luxuriously appointed bar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45342


Outstanding! 👍

Mercedes, I think?


----------



## Flanderian

1949 Packard Super 8 -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Outstanding! 👍
> 
> Mercedes, I think?


I think so, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

*Three of the World's Most Collectable Cars*
*three-of-the-worlds-most-collectable-cars-01592313663*















*







*


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> *Three of the World's Most Collectable Cars*
> *three-of-the-worlds-most-collectable-cars-01592313663*
> View attachment 45433
> View attachment 45434
> 
> *
> View attachment 45435
> *


Very cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you enjoy it. The stuff about the Gable car was really interesting, as was the long and strange trip of the Benz.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Glad you enjoy it. The stuff about the Gable car was really interesting, as was the long and strange trip of the Benz.


I have a thing about XK Jags and pre-war Mercedes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45495
> 
> 
> View attachment 45496


Top photo is ultra cool, nice car too!  Think perhaps a Hillman.

My ex actually had the bottom car when I met her. (Or perhaps I should say, *it* had her! )


----------



## Flanderian

1939 Horch 845 Special Roadster -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Top photo is ultra cool, nice car too!  Think perhaps a Hillman.
> 
> My ex actually had the bottom car when I met her. (Or perhaps I should say, *it* had her! )


Wait, what? Your ex owned a Ferrari? Who got it in the split?

(Secretly released transcript from the divorce proceeding) Flanderian: "I want my wardrobe and the Ferrari, you can have everything else - the house, kids, investment accounts, etc. - all yours if I get my clothes and the car.

I wonder what percentage of Ferrari owners are women?


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Good to see the Golden practices save driving and looks over his shoulder before backing up.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Good to see the Golden practices save driving and looks over his shoulder before backing up.


:laughing: 😀


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the doggie is driving a Datsun 210. A golden with taste!


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Wait, what? Your ex owned a Ferrari? Who got it in the split?
> 
> (Secretly released transcript from the divorce proceeding) Flanderian: "I want my wardrobe and the Ferrari, you can have everything else - the house, kids, investment accounts, etc. - all yours if I get my clothes and the car.
> 
> I wonder what percentage of Ferrari owners are women?


1. Yes.

2. And long gone by then.

Without wishing to be disparaging . . . . it was bought used, the bank actually owned it, and in no way could she afford it. The *monthly* insurance payment was *literally* the same amount as the rent. Should it have not moved on to a new owner shortly after our involvement, it would have succumbed to the repo-man!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1. Yes.
> 
> 2. And long gone by then.
> 
> Without wishing to be disparaging . . . . it was bought used, the bank actually owned it, and in no way could she afford it. The *monthly* insurance payment was *literally* the same amount as the rent. Should it have not moved on to a new owner shortly after our involvement, it would have succumbed to the repo-man!


But did you get to drive it?


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> But did you get to drive it?


No. Embarrassing as it is to admit, I never became sufficiently competent at driving a stick. 

When I first learned to drive, I didn't know anyone who had one, and they were thought archaic among the mainstream. By the time they again became more popular, I didn't know anyone dumb enough to let me practice on their car. Subsequently, I even took lessons to gain some confidence, and quite quickly mastered a VW bug, a very easy car to drive, but then was faced with the same problem. And by the time I met my ex, I wasn't about to risk a 330 GTC to gain experience! 

The irony is that sticks are now all gone from the high performance exotics, replaced by automated, sequential manuals, which rather beg the issue, how are they not simply automatic transmissions?

Perhaps I should get a new one!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> No. Embarrassing as it is to admit, I never became sufficiently competent at driving a stick.
> 
> When I first learned to drive, I didn't know anyone who had one, and they were thought archaic among the mainstream. By the time they again became more popular, I didn't know anyone dumb enough to let me practice on their car. Subsequently, I even took lessons to gain some confidence, and quite quickly mastered a VW bug, a very easy car to drive, but then was faced with the same problem. And by the time I met my ex, I wasn't about to risk a 330 GTC to gain experience!
> 
> The irony is that sticks are now all gone from the high performance exotics, replaced by automated, sequential manuals, which rather beg the issue, how are they not simply automatic transmissions?
> 
> Perhaps I should get a new one!
> 
> View attachment 45534


It's been fifteen years since I've driven a stick, so who knows how I'd do. Of all the insane sports cars out there, the two that have always captured my attention are Ferrari because, well, it Ferrari and Aston Martin because, well, James Bond.

Sadly, the only kinda high-end sports car I've ever driven is a (friend of a friend's) late '60s Vette - fast, loud, just-okay handling (if my nearly 30+-year-old memory and 17-year-old-kid impression is worth anything).

At this stage of my life, I don't even really care about cars other than to enjoy looking at pics and chatting about them on this thread.


----------



## Peak and Pine

In Maine in 1960, the year I got my license at 15, you had to take your test on a stick, else your license would be marked Restricted to Automatic. I knew no one with a restricted license. They were considered wuss.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think the doggie is driving a Datsun 210. A golden with taste!


Put that Golden behind the wheel of a Datsun 240Z and you will have to accessorize him with a pair of cool aviator sunglasses! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

A closer look at _*The Brute*_* -*


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Where are the twin .50 caliber machine guns one would mount on the roof of the beast...or perhaps over those headlamp assemblies? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Where are the twin .50 caliber machine guns one would mount on the roof of the beast...or perhaps over those headlamp assemblies? :icon_scratch:


Unneeded, as your man would have already dispatched any adversaries prior to your arrival.

However, the cloth top over the passenger compartment would allow you to rise from the refreshments your were enjoying, and rest your rifle on the roof as you harvest some fresh venison from your estate. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Oldsarge

Or fill with rock salt the backside of some bounder who has been casting inappropriate eyes on your daughter.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Or fill with rock salt the backside of some bounder who has been casting inappropriate eyes on your daughter.


This body variant was, I believe, a shooting brake. The rear passenger seat positioned facing out, and the commodious compartment on the right provided ample storage for your guns and kit as you parked and waited for game. And the rag top would allow standing to bench-rest your rifle on the roof to enhance marksmanship.

The shooting brake -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting-brake


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> This body variant was, I believe, a shooting brake. The rear passenger seat positioned facing out, and the commodious compartment on the right provided ample storage for your guns and kit as you parked and waited for game. And the rag top would allow standing to bench-rest your rifle on the roof to enhance marksmanship.
> 
> The shooting brake -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting-brake


One of the reasons I've long lusted after a Volvo 1800ES!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45633


What's not to love...a vintage classic automobile, driven by a no-so-vintage classic beauty! I like today's pictorial choice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45633


This is a really well-done photograph.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45650


Very cool! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Another look at the Rockin' Rolls -


----------



## Oldsarge

'46 Alpha Romeo


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45662
> 
> 
> '46 Alpha Romeo


Wow! And the paint job and detailing is almost as impressive as the body! I'm assuming a repaint, unless it was in an hermetically sealed vault for 74 years.🤙


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Wow! And the paint job and detailing is almost as impressive as the body! I'm assuming a repaint, unless it was in an hermetically sealed vault for 74 years.🤙


My guess is that it went into a collection some decades back, got Concours quality restored and then went back into the garage. I'll bet either Jay Leno or Ralph Lauren just itch every time they see it.

Here are a couple of more views.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> My guess is that it went into a collection some decades back, got Concours quality restored and then went back into the garage. I'll bet either Jay Leno or Ralph Lauren just itch every time they see it.
> 
> Here are a couple of more views.
> View attachment 45670
> 
> 
> View attachment 45671


Remarkable car! Gorgeous! Thanks. 👍


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45684


Great car! Jag, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Great car! Jag, I think.


XK 120, I suspect.


----------



## Oldsarge

A different sort of vintage


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Four-wheeled bad intentions, Lancia Aurelia B20GT "Outlaw" -

[ATTACH type="full" alt="Lancia Aurelia B20 GT " Outlaw "01.jpg"]45693._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="Lancia Aurelia B20 GT " Outlaw "02.jpg"]45697._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="Lancia Aurelia B20 GT " Outlaw "03.jpg"]45698._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="Lancia Aurelia B20 GT " Outlaw "04.jpg"]45701._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

1600 or 2002? with a highly modded BMW bike. nice pair!


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> 1600 or 2002? with a highly modded BMW bike. nice pair!


I suspect a 1600.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

ran23 said:


> 1600 or 2002? with a highly modded BMW bike. nice pair!


To me, it looks like the highly desired 1974, 2002 Turbo. Look to pay well over a hundred g if you want one.


----------



## Flanderian

1953 Bentley R Type -


----------



## Oldsarge

For those of more modest means.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Any idea what it is?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Any idea what it is?


It seems to be a Pegaso Z-102, whatever that means. It was a very limited edition sportswear built between 1951 and 1958. The fastest production car of its time (151mph) it had no success on the racing circuit due to its excess weight.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Any idea what it is?


Looks like a blank rectangle to me!

Oh . . . ! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It seems to be a Pegaso Z-102, whatever that means. It was a very limited edition sportswear built between 1951 and 1958. The fastest production car of its time (151mph) it had no success on the racing circuit due to its excess weight.


My sportswear doesn't go nearly that fast, but I had the same problem. 😢


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> My sportswear doesn't go nearly that fast, but I had the same problem. 😢


Damned spell check!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Damned spell check!


Well, at least you can blame spell check, I just acknowledge encroaching senility!


----------



## Oldsarge

Boomermobile?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45786
> 
> 
> Boomermobile?


Gives new meaning to that old saying, "cute as a bug in a rug!" Thanks for sharing that picture...it warms one's heart.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

1954 Siata 208 CS VS -


----------



## Oldsarge

And here's the Corso Berttone Spider version.


----------



## Flanderian

1932 Ford Highboy Hemi Roadster -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> 1932 Ford Highboy Hemi Roadster -
> 
> View attachment 45848


There used to be a few of those (or similar) around my old neighborhood in SoCal. Love'em!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, be still, my heart!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, be still, my heart!
> 
> View attachment 45854


'Oh Toto! Dreams do occasionally do come true!' :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, be still, my heart!
> 
> View attachment 45854
> 
> 
> View attachment 45855


A pair of woodies! 👍

One with the wood on the outside, and the other the inside.


----------



## Flanderian

1937 Horch -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1937 Horch -
> 
> View attachment 45865
> 
> 
> View attachment 45866


With that ground clearance, what happens if the car rides over a pebble any larger than a marble? Can't picture it making it up or down any marginally steep slope either.

Also "Horch?" I'm not a big car buy, but I pay some attention and I never heard of it (just Googled it). I love that there were so many different car makers back then.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> With that ground clearance, what happens if the car rides over a pebble any larger than a marble? Can't picture it making it up or down any marginally steep slope either.
> 
> Also "Horch?" I'm not a big car buy, but I pay some attention and I never heard of it (just Googled it). I love that there were so many different car makers back then.


Yeah, the Depression really ruined American car culture. So many wonderful marques gone or damaged forever.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> With that ground clearance, what happens if the car rides over a pebble any larger than a marble? Can't picture it making it up or down any marginally steep slope either.
> 
> Also "Horch?" I'm not a big car buy, but I pay some attention and I never heard of it (just Googled it). I love that there were so many different car makers back then.


No worse really than my '91 Acura Legend. If I recall correctly, it had 114" wheelbase and 3.7" ground clearance. I frequently ferried by youngest teenage daughter and her best friend to and from her friend's house. Their driveway sloped up to the sidewalk, and back down, and my car would scrape its bottom on the sidewalk no matter how gently I accomplished the task.










Before Audi was Audi it was Auto Union. and was the result of the merger of four car companies. Hence the four joined rings. One of the companies was Horch, the others being Audi, DKW and Wanderer.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> No worse really than my '91 Acura Legend. If I recall correctly, it had 114" wheelbase and 3.7" ground clearance. I frequently ferried by youngest teenage daughter and best friend to and from her friend's house. Their driveway sloped up to the sidewalk, and back down, and my car would scrape its bottom on the sidewalk no matter how gently I accomplished the task.
> 
> View attachment 45869
> 
> 
> Before Audi was Audi it was Auto Union. and was the result of the merger of four car companies. Hence the four joined rings. One of the companies was Horch, the others being Audi, DKW and Wanderer.


⇧ Good stuff.

I've owned two cars in my life. The first was a fantastic, low-millage '67 Chevy Impala Super Sport that was stolen three months after I turned 17 (in '80) and started driving .

I took the insurance money and bought a '79 used firebird. The firebird was a surprisingly good car (had it for nine years, moved into NYC and haven't owned a car since), but it had no ground clearance. The bottom of that car scraped on everything.

Mine looked pretty much like this one:









My Chevy looked like this, except it was dark green and didn't have fancy wheels:


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Good stuff.
> 
> I've owned two cars in my life. The first was a fantastic, low-millage '67 Chevy Impala Super Sport that was stolen three months after I turned 17 (in '80) and started driving .
> 
> I took the insurance money and bought a '79 used firebird. The firebird was a surprisingly good car (had it for nine years, moved into NYC and haven't owned a car since), but it had no ground clearance. The bottom of that car scraped on everything.
> 
> Mine looked pretty much like this one:
> View attachment 45870
> 
> 
> My Chevy looked like this, except it was dark green and didn't have fancy wheels:
> View attachment 45871


I bought and drove low mileage used Chevys for years. Found a Budget rent-a-car franchisee that sold his one year old fleet cars for around 75% of what Hertz, etc. wanted. Surprisingly good cars for what they were. Was buying 1 year old, low mileage cars for less than half the original MSRP.

Bought an '80 Malibu, with body tolerances of around 1/2"!  Rear drive, 3-on-a-tree slushbox, but I put over 80,000 on the car and never had to do anything but routine maintenance! :loveyou:


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I bought and drove low mileage used Chevys for years. Found a Budget rent-a-car franchisee that sold his one year old fleet cars for around 75% of what Hertz, etc. wanted. Surprisingly good cars for what they were. Was buying 1 year old, low mileage cars for less than half the original MSRP.
> 
> Bought an '80 Malibu, with body tolerances of around 1/2"!  Rear drive, 3-on-a-tree slushbox, but I put over 80,000 on the car and never had to do anything but routine maintenance! :loveyou:


The apartment building I lived in, in the mid '80s, had as steep incline to its parking lot. Lived there for ~4 years, every single time in and out, I scraped the bottom of my car.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Good stuff.
> 
> I've owned two cars in my life. The first was a fantastic, low-millage '67 Chevy Impala Super Sport that was stolen three months after I turned 17 (in '80) and started driving .
> 
> I took the insurance money and bought a '79 used firebird. The firebird was a surprisingly good car (had it for nine years, moved into NYC and haven't owned a car since), but it had no ground clearance. The bottom of that car scraped on everything.
> 
> Mine looked pretty much like this one:
> View attachment 45870
> 
> 
> My Chevy looked like this, except it was dark green and didn't have fancy wheels:
> View attachment 45871


One of my son in laws has that exact year and color Firebird - been garaged for at least a decade!


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> One of my son in laws has that exact year and color Firebird - been garaged for at least a decade!


For an American car made in the '70s, it was a pretty good car, in part, because it was pretty simple. I like the version that your son in law and I have/had because it doesn't have any of the "flashy" stuff on it so the reasonably nice lines show. I'm glad your son in law has it; for me, it would be a hoot to drive it again.


----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> For an American car made in the '70s, it was a pretty good car, in part, because it was pretty simple. I like the version that your son in law and I have/had because it doesn't have any of the "flashy" stuff on it so the reasonably nice lines show. I'm glad your son in law has it; for me, it would be a hoot to drive it again.


One of these days, I'll figure out how to post pictures of my "classic": a 1948 Chevy Aeroline Fleetline Sedan.


----------



## David J. Cooper

My dream car is one I owned but gave to our son a few years ago. Of course I did not know it would become my dream car until after it left. I still get to drive it a few times a year when he borrows my suv.

It is a 2008 Infiniti g35s. Humble? Maybe, until you drive it. It was an odd ball version with 18" staggered wheels and a 6 speed manual. No tech and 306 hp. The handling makes a BMW M3 feel like a school bus. I miss that car every time I see it.

This Edmunds car was the exact car but a year earlier.

https://www.edmunds.com/infiniti/g35/2007/long-term-road-test/


----------



## Dhaller

Flanderian said:


> 1953 Bentley R Type -
> 
> View attachment 45756
> 
> 
> View attachment 45757
> 
> 
> View attachment 45758
> 
> 
> View attachment 45759


Not *quite* a 1953 Bentley R... it's a bespoke re-imagining of what the Bentley R *might have been* if they'd gone a certain design direction (something to do with Le Mans).

It's made by a company called Bensport, which does custom classic Bentleys and RRs. This particular version is the 1953 Bentley LeSarth Fastback. Collector/enthusiast thing, apparently.

(I didn't know this until I poked around; the grill threw me, since it was decidedly different from the Bentley grills of the 50s. I do know my Bentleys!... my dad came *this close* to buying a 1955 Continental about 30 years ago. *This close*, meaning he passed on the opportunity. He was in its very presence! My greatest filial disappointment.)

DH


----------



## Flanderian

Dhaller said:


> Not *quite* a 1953 Bentley R... it's a bespoke re-imagining of what the Bentley R *might have been* if they'd gone a certain design direction (something to do with Le Mans).
> 
> It's made by a company called Bensport, which does custom classic Bentleys and RRs. This particular version is the 1953 Bentley LeSarth Fastback. Collector/enthusiast thing, apparently.
> 
> (I didn't know this until I poked around; the grill threw me, since it was decidedly different from the Bentley grills of the 50s. I do know my Bentleys!... my dad came *this close* to buying a 1955 Continental about 30 years ago. *This close*, meaning he passed on the opportunity. He was in its very presence! My greatest filial disappointment.)
> 
> DH


Very interesting, thanks! I used the photos' caption.

Do you know if the car had a Bentley chassis and engine? I know that at the time Bentley still sold cars as just chassis and engines to be bodied by any number of ultra fine coach builders, as had long been the custom. But I know by no later than the early 60's, Bentleys were simply rebadged Rolls, and neither engine or chassis were particularly sporting. so the notion of an "R" as in racing Bentley from that era does seen rather odd.


----------



## Flanderian

Ferrari V12 powered Gatto Coupe -


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the top one is an Isotta but haven't a clue about the other.


----------



## Big T

What is sad, is that being appreciative of automobiles, dates you! Millenials and downward, only appreciate the cost and name of a vehicle. Looking at vehicles, under $70,000 or so, they are all styled similarly, all with the same boring colors.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I think the red one is an AC Bristol.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

1958 Facel Vega 500 -


----------



## London380sl

I'll add my car to this thread - 1984 Mercedes 380sl. Think of these cars as less of a sports car and more of a German T-Bird. Great car for weekend drives. I always get compliments on it when I drive it.
These cars were made from 1972 to 1989 ( 450-380-560 SL) with minimal changes and, incredibly, MB was selling more SL's annually at the end of the 18 year production rum than at the beginning.


----------



## Peak and Pine

London380sl said:


> I'll add my car to this thread - 1984 Mercedes 380sl. Think of these cars as less of a sports car and more of a German T-Bird. Great car for weekend drives. I always get compliments on it when I drive it.


You have my envy.

However, I am an Amur'can and a child of the 50s, so the most gorgeous pieces of metal plunked down on four wheels have always been _any_ USA car made in '58 or 59, with '57 a close second. From time to time I will pop one in here, beginning with this, something 14 year-old me drooled over thru the showroom window of Couri Pontiac in Portland, Maine.










Lest you're unfamiliar with what that is, for shame, it's a '59 Bonneville. A Pontiac, for what else would be in the showroom of Couri Pontiac on Forest avenue in 1959. Note the trunk size. Could hold six bodies unfolded, a mobster favorite.


----------



## Fading Fast

London380sl said:


> I'll add my car to this thread - 1984 Mercedes 380sl. Think of these cars as less of a sports car and more of a German T-Bird. Great car for weekend drives. I always get compliments on it when I drive it.
> These cars were made from 1972 to 1989 ( 450-380-560 SL) with minimal changes and, incredibly, MB was selling more SL's annually at the end of the 18 year production rum than at the beginning.
> View attachment 45986


In the '80s, a friend of mine bought one of these and I drove it several times. Could not agree with your comments more: it's not a sports car, but it is a heck of a lot of fun to drive and definitely gets compliments.


----------



## David J. Cooper

London380sl said:


> I'll add my car to this thread - 1984 Mercedes 380sl. Think of these cars as less of a sports car and more of a German T-Bird. Great car for weekend drives. I always get compliments on it when I drive it.
> These cars were made from 1972 to 1989 ( 450-380-560 SL) with minimal changes and, incredibly, MB was selling more SL's annually at the end of the 18 year production rum than at the beginning.
> View attachment 45986


Looks great. I posted a photo of mine earlier in the thread.

Maybe not a sports car but close, I just had my suspension brought up to what I would consider as new condition, new Bilstein and all I new Mercedes bushings and rubber. It is at least as nimble as an MG B or TR 6. Of course this isn't a scientifically proven opinion. If pushed the car does understeer but it has a V8 out front. If you power through the apex it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Flanderian

London380sl said:


> I'll add my car to this thread - 1984 Mercedes 380sl. Think of these cars as less of a sports car and more of a German T-Bird. Great car for weekend drives. I always get compliments on it when I drive it.
> These cars were made from 1972 to 1989 ( 450-380-560 SL) with minimal changes and, incredibly, MB was selling more SL's annually at the end of the 18 year production rum than at the beginning.
> View attachment 45986


Beautiful auto, and now a true classic! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

1967 Alfa Romeo Tipo 33 Stradale -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46005
> 
> 
> View attachment 46006


The Maserati is a beauty! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Bugatti Type 57 as reimagined by Dandy Shoe Care?  -

(Likely a model, but too fantastic not to enjoy!)


----------



## Oldsarge

I didn't know this model came in convertible.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Sold for $205,000 Last December.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46009
> 
> 
> I didn't know this model came in convertible.


It did, and it's ultra-cool! :happy:

The hydropneumatic suspension rode like a cloud! But while it would sometimes appear to be wallowing, it actually afforded nimble handling and cornered like it was on rails.

My favorite variant was the Citroen/Maserati SM which combined the basics of the DS 21 chassis with a Maserati V6.


----------



## Oldsarge

And for reasons I don't understand, they don't ever seem to have been sold in the US.


----------



## Oldsarge

'46-49


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And for reasons I don't understand, they don't ever seem to have been sold in the US.


Ahhh . . . but they were! Both the DS21 and the SM. The DS at least through the '60's and the SM was sold for a few years when introduced in the early '70's. Very limited dealer representation though, they may have been confined to the NYC area. NJ had and still has its share of exotic auto dealers, and I saw at least a dozen SM's on the street in their day. And while rare, the occasional DS could be seen in the '60's when European cars were still uncommon. There was even a Citroen Traction Avant I used to see routinely commuting while walking to high school. I think it's possible that Citroen may have only had a dealer or two in Manhattan during that era. But the SM was being sold by exotic dealers who sold the Maserati line, and had better dealer representation. Was sold right along with the Bora and Khamsin of that era. Both remarkable autos.

French cars were done in by the end of the '70's though. I think Peugeot was the last to go. French cars were done in by poor dealer representation, a lack of reliability and the influx of quality, inexpensive and reliable Japanese cars.


----------



## Flanderian

Maserati Khamsin -










Maserati Bora -


----------



## David J. Cooper




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Ahhh . . . but they were! Both the DS21 and the SM. The DS at least through the '60's and the SM was sold for a few years when introduced in the early '70's. Very limited dealer representation though, they may have been confined the NYC area. NJ had and still has its share of exotic auto dealers, and I saw at least a dozen SM's on the street in their day. And while rare, the occasional DS could be seen in the '60's when European cars were still uncommon. There was even a Citroen Traction Avant I used to see routinely commuting while walking to high school. I think it's possible that Citroen may have only had a dealer or two in Manhattan during that era. But the SM was being sold by exotic dealers who sold the Maserati line, and had better dealer representation. Was sold right along with the Bora and Khamsin of that era. Both remarkable autos.
> 
> French cars were done in by the end of the '70's though. I think Peugeot was the last to go. French cars were done in by poor dealer representation, a lack of reliability and the influx of quality, inexpensive and reliable Japanese cars.


Hmmm, I wonder if the French simply didn't consider the American market worth dealing with. I always heard that Peugeot was a solid vehicle but, as you say, there were very few dealers. I wonder if it was part of the leftist intellectual milieu so prevalent in Paris during the 60's and 70's. By the time Conservative thought started to rule they would have been too far behind to catch up. Pity, actually.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if the French simply didn't consider the American market worth dealing with. I always heard that Peugeot was a solid vehicle but, as you say, there were very few dealers. I wonder if it was part of the leftist intellectual milieu so prevalent in Paris during the 60's and 70's. By the time Conservative thought started to rule they would have been too far behind to catch up. Pity, actually.


Many things, but in a foreign country, a robust dealer network is essential to customer satisfaction. If a readily accessible pool of expertise on the maintenance of a complex and fussy auto doesn't exist, the customer experience is likely to be poor.

In Alfa Romeo's attempt to reenter the U.S. market it looks like they're having the same problem. My chiropractor leased an Alfa Guilia. A very lovely sports sedan! But it kept going into "limp" mode for no apparent reason, and the dealer's mechanics couldn't fix it, or even understand why. Until a few months before, this dealership only sold Saabs, and there were no other dealerships around.

Edit: In 1980 Subaru had the ad slogan, "Inexpensive, and built to stay that way." And that pretty well summed up the customer's experience, or at least their expectation, with Japanese autos. (Irrespective of the fact that my wife had a Subaru Legacy that had to have its engine replaced *twice* under warranty! )


----------



## Flanderian

1977 Monteverdi 375/4 High Speed -


----------



## ran23

Interesting reading on the Mondterverdi auto history.


----------



## Flanderian

ran23 said:


> Interesting reading on the Mondterverdi auto history.


I think so too. Small European auto makers making chassis, and/or bodies, but employing other's
engines was once almost the norm, rather than the exception. And it still exists to this day. (Morgan, etc.) And many of them were surprisingly competent, well sorted out autos. The use of Chrysler's 440 Hemi was certainly not unique as it featured in the Jensen Interceptor, replacing there the 383 cu. in. Chrysler engine.

Chrysler was making some very potent but reliable engines in the '60's into the '70's. A friend had a Dodge with a 383 and it would GO! Saw him do 125 with no sweat in a '63 Dodge!


----------



## ran23

I had a 69 Barracuda w/ 318 and dual exhaust. I had a 4 bbl carb and new intack. ran fine.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what this is.


----------



## Flanderian

ran23 said:


> I had a 69 Barracuda w/ 318 and dual exhaust. I had a 4 bbl carb and new intack. ran fine.


That must have been a lot of fun! 👍

My friend's somewhat dented and invariably dirty black convertible didn't impress anyone as being a performance auto, but the B engine 383 in '63 made 330 hp and a stump-pulling 460 lb-ft of torque back in the era when gas was both leaded and cheap. Premium was thirty-something cents a gallon.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46081
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is.


Good Lawd, Sarge! It looks like some form of pregnant insect!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Because you've been begging for more pics of the '59 Pontiac Bonneville posted yesterday, and especially hoping there was one set against the romance of giant cranes at a container depot, here 'tis....


----------



## Flanderian

1939 Alfa Romeo SC2900 B Touring Berlinetta -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1939 Alfa Romeo SC2900 B Touring Berlinetta -
> 
> View attachment 46094


So, Alfa Romeo has made cars big enough that I couldn't store them in my kitchen cupboard, who knew?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> So, Alfa Romeo has made cars big enough that I couldn't store them in my kitchen cupboard, who knew?


Through the years they've built an abundance of models. The one depicted, while not tiny, might not be as large as it first appears were there a driver in it for scale.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46106
> 
> 
> View attachment 46107


Both lovely!

The top especially, resembles an S type Jaguar, but I don't think it is. Do you know?


----------



## Flanderian

1936 Voisin C28 Aerosport -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 1936 Voisin C28 Aerosport -
> 
> View attachment 46109
> 
> 
> View attachment 46110
> 
> 
> View attachment 46112
> 
> 
> View attachment 46111
> 
> 
> View attachment 46113


Most impressive, for sure. That windscreed-skylight hybred must have been a design feature, way ahead of it's time! Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Most impressive, for sure. That windscreed-skylight hybred must have been a design feature, way ahead of it's time! Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


As a generality, I think so too. But on the other hand automobile bodies' origins lie in coach building where a panoply of forms existed. And horse drawn carriages with roll back tops, often known as a cabriolet weren't uncommon at all. Certainly in the early era of automobiles this heredity was both obvious and acknowledged.


----------



## Flanderian

Another look at the Voisin, this one a Voisin C25 Aérodyne, 1934 -


----------



## happydays123

Hello everyone. I'm a new member who has discovered this thread. There is a lot fun stuff here. I'm not huge car aficionado but wanted to share something fun and (possibly) interesting.

I was the second owner of a 1971 Pantera. Invested some money into it and loved it. What a great and unique ride! In 2008 I received an offer that was simply too good to pass up. 

Damn I missed that car so in 2012 I bought another one that was actually even better and I loved it even more. However, old habits die hard and I received and parted with it due to receiving another excellent offer that I just couldn't let pass by. 

Interestingly, I noticed that this second one has come up for sale again. I looked over the photos and promised myself I wouldn't look again. Actually I honestly think I have it out of my system this time...

However...:hidden:

Nice to be here as part of the community.


----------



## Flanderian

happydays123 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new member who has discovered this thread. There is a lot fun stuff here. I'm not huge car aficionado but wanted to share something fun and (possibly) interesting.
> 
> I was the second owner of a 1971 Pantera. Invested some money into it and loved it. What a great and unique ride! In 2008 I received an offer that was simply too good to pass up.
> 
> Damn I missed that car so in 2012 I bought another one that was actually even better and I loved it even more. However, old habits die hard and I received and parted with it due to receiving another excellent offer that I just couldn't let pass by.
> 
> Interestingly, I noticed that this second one has come up for sale again. I looked over the photos and promised myself I wouldn't look again. Actually I honestly think I have it out of my system this time...
> 
> However...:hidden:
> 
> Nice to be here as part of the community.


Thanks for offering your experiences with the Pantera.

I always thought it a very cool auto; Italian body and chassis with a whompin' Ford engine = a more reliable exotic. Not that they were ever inexpensive, but in their era, I think I recall their value compared to other exotics being a good deal better. I remember that some liked to look down their noses because of the Detroit derived power plant, but they were every bit as capable as their all-
European competitors.


----------



## happydays123

Flanderian said:


> Thanks for offering your experiences with the Pantera.
> 
> I always thought it a very cool auto; Italian body and chassis with a whompin' Ford engine = a more reliable exotic. Not that they were ever inexpensive, but in their era, I think I recall their value compared to other exotics being a good deal better. I remember that some liked to look down their noses because of the Detroit derived power plant, but they were every bit as capable as their all-
> European competitors.
> 
> View attachment 46120


Glad you enjoyed my story. When first introduced they were indeed less expensive than their counterparts but have increased in price dramatically since then with collectors.

I loved both of mine. Investing a little money in ameliorating the overheating issues and the cramped interior were the main drawbacks.

It was one of those cars that just had that "something " that made it incredibly appealing. Gorgeous body design combined with the 351 rumble made it a thrill to drive. The cars I had were real head turners.

I have a few pictures around here somewhere. When/if I dig them out I'll post a couple.

I don't necessarily regret selling. On both I received offers that were just too good to let pass. However, like I mentioned, I noticed my second one that I sold about three years ago has come back on the market and damn if it doesn't give me an itch!

All in all though it was a great experience that is probably best left as memories.


----------



## Flanderian

happydays123 said:


> Glad you enjoyed my story. When first introduced they were indeed less expensive than their counterparts but have increased in price dramatically since then with collectors.
> 
> I loved both of mine. Investing a little money in ameliorating the overheating issues and the cramped interior were the main drawbacks.
> 
> It was one of those cars that just had that "something " that made it incredibly appealing. Gorgeous body design combined with the 351 rumble made it a thrill to drive. The cars I had were real head turners.
> 
> I have a few pictures around here somewhere. When/if I dig them out I'll post a couple.
> 
> I don't necessarily regret selling. On both I received offers that were just too good to let pass. However, like I mentioned, I noticed my second one that I sold about three years ago has come back on the market and damn if it doesn't give me an itch!
> 
> All in all though it was a great experience that is probably best left as memories.


Would love to see your photos! 👍

I had forgotten about reading at the time of the overheating, but I bet they kept you warm in the winter.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a Jag from '61 is all I know.


----------



## happydays123

Flanderian said:


> Would love to see your photos! 👍
> 
> I had forgotten about reading at the time of the overheating, but I bet they kept you warm in the winter.


I would love to share them! It has been a few years and would be good for me to rummage around a bit and find where I put them. We have MANY photos stashed away and there are some others photos I would like to try and come across again as well.

Finding this thread and engaging in this conversation has brought back some very fine memories of owning those Panteras over the years. We, meaning the family and I, really had load of fun with them.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> I think the top one is an Isotta but haven't a clue about the other.
> View attachment 45940
> 
> 
> View attachment 45941


The red car is an AC Ace, I think an 1962 (making it a Bristol model.)

It's the ancestor of Shelby's AC Cobra.

I would attach a photo, but for some reason AAAC is rejecting all my photos lately, so here's a link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Ace#/media/File:1962_AC_Ace_2.6_Ruddspeed_front.jpg
DH


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It's a Jag from '61 is all I know.


Not technically an S-Type in '61, but a Mark II. 1963 saw the origin of the S-Type, but the cars, and their appearance, are very similar.

Of course, Morse's car was an S-Type! 












happydays123 said:


> I would love to share them! It has been a few years and would be good for me to rummage around a bit and find where I put them. We have MANY photos stashed away and there are some others photos I would like to try and come across again as well.
> 
> Finding this thread and engaging in this conversation has brought back some very fine memories of owning those Panteras over the years. We, meaning the family and I, really had load of fun with them.


Well if you find the photos, I'd certainly enjoy seeing them.

I've been fond of nice autos since childhood. Curious how that developed: well intentioned adults used to ask me, "What are your interests?" I felt dumb responding, "playing," so I figured I better get an "interest" and started buying Road & Track. Felt it made me less dumb.


----------



## Flanderian

Lambo Countach -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46129
> 
> 
> View attachment 46130


Both very cool cars.

The Galaxie Skyliner was cool in its time, and still is! 👍


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


I have a vague memory of seeing one of these at a small auto show three or so decades ago. If memory servers (and that's a big "if"), there was a "box" or something like a box in the trunk space that represented the area not used up by the retractable roof. It was a pretty small area; to wit, with the top down, you had very little trunk space.


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46081
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is.


Could it be some kind of strange fire truck? It has hoses in the back and a blue light on top.


----------



## London380sl

That's what I thought it might be. My guess it is its an early 1950's Volvo with independent coach works.

Found this on the Volvo website:

From 1949 to 1953, the PV445 formed the base for small lorries, vans, estate cars and a few beautiful drophead-coupé convertible) cars. None of these were built by Volvo, but by independent coachwork firms.


----------



## Oldsarge

Perhaps a fire truck for either a small town or a large estate?


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I have a vague memory of seeing one of these at a small auto show three or so decades ago. If memory servers (and that's a big "if"), there was a "box" or something like a box in the trunk space that represented the area not used up by the retractable roof. It was a pretty small area; to wit, with the top down, you had very little trunk space.


It's a Ford Galaxie 500 Skyliner, and indeed, there is a box in what would ordinarily be the trunk to serve as a form on which the retractable hardtop rested when stowed. Guess if you were concerned about trunk space, you're looking at the wrong car!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> It's a Ford Galaxie 500 Skyliner, and indeed, there is a box in what would ordinarily be the trunk to serve as a form on which the retractable hardtop rested when stowed. Guess if you were concerned about trunk space, you're looking at the wrong car!


That's awesome, thank you. That was just about the image I had in my mind, but I did not really trust my memory.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some racies:


----------



## Flanderian

Two 1947 Delahaye 135MS Narvals with Figoni & Falaschi bodies -


----------



## Oldsarge

Maserati!


----------



## Flanderian

TVR Vixen in '70's chrome yellow, this auto was nicknamed - _*The Truculent Troll.*_ Actually knew a fellow who had one, believe he may have spent more time in a tow truck, than in it!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> It's a Ford Galaxie 500 Skyliner, and indeed, there is a box in what would ordinarily be the trunk to serve as a form on which the retractable hardtop rested when stowed. Guess if you were concerned about trunk space, you're looking at the wrong car!


Good gosh I really wish we could turn back time to 1959/1960 and for the pittance of just $3350, I could have a shiny new Skyliner! Now just where in the hell did I put those Ruby slippers? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Good gosh I really wish we could turn back time to 1959/1960 and for the pittance of just $3350, I could have a shiny new Skyliner! Now just where in the hell did I put those Ruby slippers? LOL.


Give it a few more years, and as far as we both know, we may believe it still is!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Good gosh I really wish we could turn back time to 1959/1960 and for the pittance of just $3350, I could have a shiny new Skyliner! Now just where in the hell did I put those Ruby slippers? LOL.


Another video of the Skyliner, this even more immaculate than the first -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Another video of the Skyliner, this even more immaculate than the first -


Thanks much for posting the above. I really enjoyed watching both of them!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Another video of the Skyliner, this even more immaculate than the first -


White and aqua. How '50's can you get?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> White and aqua. How '50's can you get?


----------



## Orsini

London380sl said:


> That's what I thought it might be. My guess it is its an early 1950's Volvo with independent coach works.
> 
> Found this on the Volvo website:
> 
> From 1949 to 1953, the PV445 formed the base for small lorries, vans, estate cars and a few beautiful drophead-coupé convertible) cars. None of these were built by Volvo, but by independent coachwork firms.


How interesting. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Another video of the Skyliner, this even more immaculate than the first -


Fun one.


----------



## Flanderian

1952 Delahaye 235 Coupe -


----------



## Oldsarge

They were still making Delahaye's that late? Amazing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46214


A classic 911 type! :loveyou:

Puts a smile on my face. 👍


----------



## Flanderian

World's fastest shopping cart: The Lola T70  -


----------



## ran23

I had fun looking up this Lola T70.


----------



## Flanderian

Alfa. Sorry, no model or year -


----------



## David J. Cooper

Most modern convertibles suffer from the same problem as the Skyliner. When the top is down there is no trunk space.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> Some racies:
> 
> View attachment 46161
> 
> 
> Amazing to drive an R107 with that much oversteer. Mine won't ever do that.


----------



## Flanderian

1979 Maserati 330 Ricarrozata Berlinetta -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> 1979 Maserati 330 Ricarrozata Berlinetta -
> 
> View attachment 46249
> 
> 
> View attachment 46250
> 
> 
> View attachment 46251
> 
> 
> View attachment 46252


In the ranks of 'Most beautiful car in the world'.


----------



## Oldsarge

This, on the other hand . . . whatever it is . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46265
> 
> 
> This, on the other hand . . . whatever it is . . .


I don't know either, but think it's super cool!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46265
> 
> 
> This, on the other hand . . . whatever it is . . .


Just think what a fresh coat of Simonize would do for that sad looking beast!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Just think what a fresh coat of Simonize would do for that sad looking beast!


And a buffer and about an hour of time.


----------



## David J. Cooper

That is the Hitler Porsche.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1979 Maserati 330 Ricarrozata Berlinetta -
> 
> View attachment 46249
> 
> 
> View attachment 46250
> 
> 
> View attachment 46251
> 
> 
> View attachment 46252


I don't know if it's good or bad, but every time I see a Maserati, Joe Walsh's "LIfe's Been Good To Me" begins playing in my head. This is what comes of being a kid in the '70s who grew up immersed in classic rock.

When I quote some classic rock lyric to my girlfriend, which happens several times a day sometimes if the reference is relevant, her standard response is, "imagine what you might have accomplished in life had you used your time and memory for something worthwhile."


----------



## Oldsarge

Shoot, by the 70's I was trying desperately to support a family. Was another ten years before I finally got established.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Just think what a fresh coat of Simonize would do for that sad looking beast!





Oldsarge said:


> And a buffer and about an hour of time.


Aw . . . . leave it alone!

I feel it just as-is parked in a back alley somewhere outside Frankfurt with the sound of high heels crunching slightly on the wet, oily pavement as the scent of Gauloises hangs heavily in the damp, chill air.


----------



## Oldsarge

And local KGB and CIA agents lurking in the shadows.


----------



## eagle2250

....and then, under cover of the inky blackness of the German night sky, 79 year old Martha Andersson...a Swede and also a fictitious character created by Catharina Ingelman-Sundberg in the novel The Little Old Lady Who Broke All The Rules...slipped behind the wheel and hot wired the sleeping beast, slowly driving it away from the mean streets of Frankfurt and on to Sweden for future use as the 'get-away' wheels for use by her gang of octogenarial misfits, "as they steal from the rich to benefit the less financially blessed! LOL.


----------



## London380sl

Okay I spent the day with a buffer and here are the results:









It's actually the first Porsche car model - 1939 Porsche 64.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ....and then, under cover of the inky blackness of the German night sky, 79 year old Martha Andersson...a Swede and also a fictitious character created by Catharina Ingelman-Sundberg in the novel The Little Old Lady Who Broke All The Rules...slipped behind the wheel and hot wired the sleeping beast, slowly driving it away from the mean streets of Frankfurt and on to Sweden for future use as the 'get-away' wheels for use by her gang of octogenarial misfits, "as they steal from the rich to benefit the less financially blessed! LOL.


Hey! Where's the rest of the book? Catharina sounds like my type of gal!



London380sl said:


> Okay I spent the day with a buffer and here are the results:
> View attachment 46282
> 
> 
> It's actually the first Porsche car model - 1939 Porsche 64.


You ruined it! 😭


----------



## Flanderian

1999 Bugatti EB218 -


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ....and then, under cover of the inky blackness of the German night sky, 79 year old Martha Andersson...a Swede and also a fictitious character created by Catharina Ingelman-Sundberg in the novel The Little Old Lady Who Broke All The Rules...slipped behind the wheel and hot wired the sleeping beast, slowly driving it away from the mean streets of Frankfurt and on to Sweden for future use as the 'get-away' wheels for use by her gang of octogenarial misfits, "as they steal from the rich to benefit the less financially blessed! LOL.


If I didn't have a stack of unread books half my height, I'd be looking for that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46298
> 
> View attachment 46299


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Alfa Romeo SC 2900B Speciale Le Mans -


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> If I didn't have a stack of unread books half my height, I'd be looking for that!


Don't you know that as long as you have a stack of unread books, you're outpacing the devil knocking at your door?


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Don't you know that as long as you have a stack of unread books, you're outpacing the devil knocking at your door?


Always learning something new hanging around these parts! Prior to reading your post above, I was not familiar with the old saw you shared with us, but it certainly gives me hope. With five overflowing bookcases strewn throughout the nest, many volumes yet to be read, I should be well protected from that knock on the door that you reference! All these past years I've been involved in a seemingly never ending stream of personal fitness efforts to hold the Grim Reaper at bay and here I learn it's my reading that's been saving my derrier? Good to know Thanks!


----------



## FiscalDean

Big T said:


> Don't you know that as long as you have a stack of unread books, you're outpacing the devil knocking at your door?


I once read that Robert Watson (not sure if Sr. or Jr.) believed that if his tailor was working on a new suit or sport coat he wouldn't get a visit from the grim reaper.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Always learning something new hanging around these parts! Prior to reading your post above, I was not familiar with the old saw you shared with us, but it certainly gives me hope. With five overflowing bookcases strewn throughout the nest, many volumes yet to be read, I should be well protected from that knock on the door that you reference! All these past years I've been involved in a seemingly never ending stream of personal fitness efforts to hold the Grim Reaper at bay and here I learn it's my reading that's been saving my derrier? Good to know Thanks!


But, you got to give the reaper his due: The older we get, the poorer our eye sight gets (not to mention the ability to concentrate!).

Happy 4TH!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> But, you got to give the reaper his due: The older we get, the poorer our eye sight gets (not to mention the ability to concentrate!).
> 
> Happy 4TH!


Point well made and taken,,,and a Happy 4TH to you and yours!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Has anyone read the story on this Porsche. It came to auction at Monterey amid some controversy regarding it’s Nazi ties. Then Sotheby’s messed up the auction and the car went unsold.


----------



## Flanderian

Monteverdi 375 High Speed, Carrozzeria Frua -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> 1938 Alfa Romeo SC 2900B Speciale Le Mans -
> 
> View attachment 46312


And here's another view.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And here's another view.
> 
> View attachment 46345


Wow! Great photo! :icon_cheers:



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46353


Not sure what variety of Mercedes it is, but it's intriguing.

When I lived in German in the lat '60's, virtually all Taxis were Mercedes. Usually what was then the smaller 190 model, but with the diesel engines. Ran forever, never broke.


----------



## Flanderian

Lancia Flamina Speciale "Outlaw" -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Wow! Great photo! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Not sure what variety of Mercedes it is, but it's intriguing.
> 
> When I lived in German in the lat '60's, virtually all Taxis were Mercedes. Usually what was then the smaller 190 model, but with the diesel engines. Ran forever, never broke.


It was labeled a '60 American Gullwing. That I did NOT understand because I don't see any gullwing-ness about it. Even the hood ornament is wrong.


----------



## London380sl

Phht. That's no gullwing. It's most likely a 300S convertible from the same time period that has been hotrodded. If I'm right what a expensive waste, T







he car was produced in very limited numbers and was sold for incredibly high prices. It was initially introduced as a two-door version of the Roadster or Coupe. Going for almost double the price of the elegant top-of-the-range Cadillac and even more costly than the 300SL, the 300S was one of the most exclusive cars on the planet.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46353


A menacingly powerful impression, for sure! Great picture.


----------



## Dhaller

Flanderian said:


> Wow! Great photo! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Not sure what variety of Mercedes it is, but it's intriguing.
> 
> When I lived in German in the lat '60's, virtually all Taxis were Mercedes. Usually what was then the smaller 190 model, but with the diesel engines. Ran forever, never broke.


It looks digitally rendered to me.

Maybe a concept car?

DH


----------



## Flanderian

Be it ever so humble; 1957 Zagato Fiat 8V Coupe -


----------



## Oldsarge

Uh-huh. Fix It Again, Tony!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Uh-huh. Fix It Again, Tony!


Its less glamorous sibling! (AKA, Topo Gigio. )


----------



## Oldsarge

But so much more amusing!


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Alfa Romeo SC 2900B Spider -


----------



## Big T

London380sl said:


> Phht. That's no gullwing. It's most likely a 300S convertible from the same time period that has been hotrodded. If I'm right what a expensive waste, T
> View attachment 46367
> he car was produced in very limited numbers and was sold for incredibly high prices. It was initially introduced as a two-door version of the Roadster or Coupe. Going for almost double the price of the elegant top-of-the-range Cadillac and even more costly than the 300SL, the 300S was one of the most exclusive cars on the planet.


This Mercedes is drop dead georgous!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Be it ever so humble; 1957 Zagato Fiat 8V Coupe -
> 
> View attachment 46369
> 
> 
> View attachment 46370
> 
> 
> View attachment 46371


The concept.......



Oldsarge said:


> Uh-huh. Fix It Again, Tony!


...and the reality of those vintage Fiats! Nice to look at, but preferably when they belong to someone else. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

1966 Lancia Flaminia 2.8 Super Sport by Zagato -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46445


A tasteful customization! 👍


----------



## Big T

These vintage Mercedes are so damn good looking! I seriously may have to begin a search for one for a daily driver!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46445


I feel we are being treated to a look at the best of the Best! Thanks so much for sharing this one with us.


----------



## Flanderian

1937 Delage DS-120S -


----------



## Flanderian

1966 Lamborghini Flying Star II Touring & 1968 Ferrari 330GT Vignale -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46506


Very nice, but I think I would do away with those complementary paint jobs. Ther are just a little too matchy matchy for my taste! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46483
> 
> 
> View attachment 46484
> 
> 
> View attachment 46485


Love the MG! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

1966 Jaguar XJ12 (V12) -


----------



## Oldsarge

'52 Cunningham


----------



## Oldsarge

1949 Hudson


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> '52 Cunningham
> View attachment 46540
> 
> 
> View attachment 46541


The Cunningham is a 1952 Type C-4RK. Road racers like this were/are very cool, provided only that one is not overly fond of their ankles!  A characteristic shared with the Morgan Aeromax.

Briggs Swift Cunningham II was a remarkable and successful sportsman in multiple sports, and lived a long and full life.



Oldsarge said:


> 1949 Hudson
> 
> View attachment 46542


Reminds me of a car my father once had. The steering wheel, which I recall being about 3 feet in diameter, didn't function like those of contemporary autos, rather it was more akin to a ship's tiller in that if you wished this beast to alter it's course, you had to give it plenty of advance notice.


----------



## Flanderian

World's fastest carpet vacuum -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> The Cunningham is a 1952 Type C-4RK. Road racers like this were/are very cool, provided only that one is not overly fond of their ankles!  A characteristic shared with the Morgan Aeromax.
> 
> Briggs Swift Cunningham II was a remarkable and successful sportsman in multiple sports, and lived a long and full life.
> 
> Reminds me of a car my father once had. The steering wheel, which I recall being about 3 feet in diameter, didn't function like those of contemporary autos, rather it was more akin to a ship's tiller in that if you wished this beast to alter it's course, you had to give it plenty of advance notice.


Well said. I drove a '47 Buick Roadmaster many years ago that "steered" just like that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oddities


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46554
> 
> 
> View attachment 46555
> 
> 
> View attachment 46556
> 
> 
> Oddities


Not at all sure what they are, but I love looking at them. The first photo appears to have been inspired by one of the more vintage Corvette designs...sorta!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46554
> 
> 
> View attachment 46555
> 
> 
> View attachment 46556
> 
> 
> Oddities


Good lawd! :happy:

Are these from Hanna Barbera carrozzeria?


----------



## Flanderian

Another Cunningham racer, this one nicknamed " Le Monstre!"


----------



## Flanderian

1954 Fiat 8V Berlinetta -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1954 Fiat 8V Berlinetta -
> 
> View attachment 46582
> 
> 
> View attachment 46583
> 
> 
> View attachment 46584
> 
> 
> View attachment 46585


Well now, isn't that a handsome car. In my fantasy life, that's parked in my garage.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Well now, isn't that a handsome car. In my fantasy life, that's parked in my garage.


Make it happen! With its humble Fiat underpinnings, you might be able to pick it up under 7 figures!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Make it happen! With its humble Fiat underpinnings, you might be able to pick it up under 7 figures!


Oh, well, for that number, I'll take two - always nice to have a spare. I've done that with a favorite tie now and then.


----------



## Oldsarge

Lotus


----------



## ran23

1954, finally another birth car.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46587
> 
> 
> Lotus


Lovely! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

1938 Bugatti Type 57C Atalante -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 1938 Bugatti Type 57C Atalante -
> 
> View attachment 46603
> 
> 
> View attachment 46604
> 
> 
> View attachment 46605
> 
> 
> View attachment 46606
> 
> 
> View attachment 46607
> 
> 
> View attachment 46608


That interior shot of the car is stunningly handsome!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> That interior shot of the car is stunningly handsome!


Agreed, it's nicer than my apartment (way nicer).

I also, in a different way, really like the interior of the 1954 Fiat 8V Berlinetta that Flanderian posted yesterday:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> That interior shot of the car is stunningly handsome!





Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, it's nicer than my apartment (way nicer).
> 
> I also, in a different way, really like the interior of the 1954 Fiat 8V Berlinetta that Flanderian posted yesterday:
> View attachment 46618


While I am spectacularly ignorant of the topic, I believe that both cars are collector cars, and in competition both the extent of original materials and their condition, as well as their aesthetic are judged, and I have no doubt that both of these autos would get top marks. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Oldsarge

Either one of them would be a grand progress for a serious rake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46629


Cool!


----------



## Flanderian

1978 Mercedes Studie CW311 -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Cool!


I love ol' hot rods.:happy:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46629


That looks like some wheels character Bob Falfa might have driven in the drag race at the end of that old silver screen classic, American Graffiti. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Fiat Abarth 2000 Scorpione -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Fiat Abarth 2000 Scorpione -
> 
> View attachment 46656
> 
> 
> View attachment 46657
> 
> 
> View attachment 46658


So kind to the eye, but so abusive to one's back...it would be a lot like riding a buckboard! At this age, not for me. This child of gawd was built for comfort.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> So kind to the eye, but so abusive to one's back...it would be a lot like riding a buckboard! At this age, not for me. This child of gawd was built for comfort.


+1!

There's no way my arthritic bones could be poured into one of those! 

I require all the comforts of home -


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The convertible Mercedes is beautiful.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The convertible Mercedes is beautiful.


It is! And I bet that camper would sleep a gent, and a very close friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

Not one our age. My ex-girlfriend and I tried one of those for a weekend. Nope, them's fer young'n's.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> +1!
> 
> There's no way my arthritic bones could be poured into one of those!
> 
> I require all the comforts of home -
> 
> View attachment 46664


Indeed, life can be very, very good!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> It is! And I bet that camper would sleep a gent, and a very close friend!


That is a very pretty picture but completely a fantasy. The 190s were so underpowered they could barely be viable as Freeway vehicles. How could they possibly tow another ton of camper behind them?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46676


Nice! 👍



David J. Cooper said:


> That is a very pretty picture but completely a fantasy. The 190s were so underpowered they could barely be viable as Freeway vehicles. How could they possibly tow another ton of camper behind them?


Hmm . . . . with 105 lb-ft, good question? :icon_scratch:

Perhaps the answer is, slowly. 

I do know that compared to many makes, German makers sometimes understate their cars' output, but even if that were a lightweight camper, (And it doesn't look it.) I would think it a chore for the pretty little roadster.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> That is a very pretty picture but completely a fantasy. The 190s were so underpowered they could barely be viable as Freeway vehicles. How could they possibly tow another ton of camper behind them?


Teardrop trailers are remarkably light. They can be pulled by Volkswagens, mini Coopers and even motorcycles. No, the 190 could pull a teardrop. Not much else, I suspect, but a teardrop? I think so. How fast it could pull one is an open question.


----------



## Flanderian

Unknown make. Looks a little Bentleyish. Lagonda? :icon_scratch: -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Unknown make. Looks a little Bentleyish. Lagonda? :icon_scratch: -
> 
> View attachment 46690


Pretty ominous looking. Possibly something MI5 would use to ferry M around in?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46703
> 
> 
> View attachment 46704


YOWZER! :happy:

The top car, which I believe is Bugatti is magnificent!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46703
> 
> 
> View attachment 46704


 Complete with "Knock off" alloy wheels the highly modified, yet unmistakable, lines of the E Type Jaguar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46725


Ah! Very cool. 

Imagine puttering about Oak Grove in that.


----------



## Flanderian

Lamborghini 350GT -


----------



## Flanderian

IMHO, the original E Type, right out of the box, was about as close to aesthetic perfection as automobiles got. Ordinarily, monkeying with the design produced lessening at best, and sacrilege at worst. But this is an exception: I try to avoid posting concept cars or models, and I don't think this is either. But I can't get any information beyond its caption which was _E Type Dream._ I think it's a customization, but unlike others, this one dares and *exceeds!* -


----------



## Flanderian

Marciano 268A -


----------



## Oldsarge

I think this is another Dellahaye.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I think this is another Dellahaye.
> 
> View attachment 46741


Very much like much of the bodies made by Figoni and Falashi for Delahayes. But I think this one may be CG, but very good CG. A lovely image! 👍


----------



## Oldsarge

Anotherwhat


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Anotherwhat
> 
> View attachment 46748


Looks to be a way-back ancestor of the Can-Am Spyders of today. Interesting to say the least!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> I think this is another Dellahaye.
> 
> View attachment 46741


I believe that is a custom made by Rick Dore. A man who's name may be appearing for the first time in a men's style forum.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Anotherwhat
> 
> View attachment 46748


Where do you put your feet to pedal?


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I believe that is a custom made by Rick Dore. A man who's name may be appearing for the first time in a men's style forum.
> 
> View attachment 46758


Remarkable! Thank you, it certainly is a real auto, rather than the CG I insisted, and a terrific one to boot! :icon_hailthee:

I still think the evident photo may have been messaged by CG a bit, to enhance what was already there. However, I have watched the sun set into the Pacific south of Carmel, and the light can be magical.


----------



## David J. Cooper

One of the ways I can tell a car is a custom as opposed to a vintage car is when the car has no door handles.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> One of the ways I can tell a car is a custom as opposed to a vintage car is when the car has no door handles.


Sometimes the obvious eludes me. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Flanderian

Gorgeous 300SL roadster -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Gorgeous 300SL roadster -
> 
> View attachment 46761
> 
> 
> View attachment 46762


....and once again, I find myself in lust, this time for a shiny, old automobile! Proof positive that I have passed beyond that teenage boy's mindset of being girl crazy. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some UI gran turismo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now THIS is vintage!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46789
> 
> 
> Now THIS is vintage!


That face looks like my daughter's more than a decade ago, when I lowered her into our "All American Soap Box Derby" car!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46789
> 
> 
> Now THIS is vintage!


Very cool! :icon_cheers: Not sure, but I've seen Bugatti's with a very similar body.



Big T said:


> That face looks like my daughter's more than a decade ago, when I lowered her into our "All American Soap Box Derby" car!


Cute!

Relish those days, they go too quickly. I recall taking our granddaughter to a petting zoo to feed the animals what seems like a few years ago. Now she'll be a college sophomore.


----------



## Flanderian

1969 Ferrari 512 S Berlinetta Speciale -


----------



## Oldsarge

There's something about a car that doesn't allow your date to sit upright . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> Very cool! :icon_cheers: Not sure, but I've seen Bugatti's with a very similar body.
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Relish those days, they go too quickly. I recall taking our granddaughter to a petting zoo to feed the animals what seems like a few years ago. Now she'll be a college sophomore.


Tell me about it! Wife and I have been married 41 years - we have two older daughters, 39 and 37 and a "caboose" daughter, that just turned 20 (and she is not spoiled in the least!). Fortunately our youngest is firm in her desire to take over our family's business.


----------



## Flanderian

1956 Lincoln Continental Mark II Convertible -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46818
> 
> 
> View attachment 46819


Slept overnight in a Karmann Ghia's passenger seat in front of the old Munchen Hauptbahnhof! :fool:


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> 1956 Lincoln Continental Mark II Convertible -
> 
> View attachment 46817


For comparison, this is the same year and model as a coupe.

If I recall correctly, the coupe offered a 3 body trunk, whereas the convertible was limited to two.


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46789
> 
> 
> Now THIS is vintage!


Looks like a Bugatti Type 35. This car won over 1,000 races.


----------



## Oldsarge

A stainless steel Cobra?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46838
> 
> 
> A stainless steel Cobra?


Suspect it's a 427 repop, but it's impressive.

The concept of unpainted metal while appealing in theory, usually didn't translate to reality. Wonder' what this is? :icon_scratch: I think the original 427 Cobra's were steel bodied, but might this be polished aluminum? Looks like some of the bits of same Audi was using in their interiors.

The Delorean featured a brushed stainless body with the intent that it would be impervious and require little upkeep. But from what I saw in the flesh it only resulted in cars that looked perpetually dirty.


----------



## Flanderian

Lancia Appia GTE by Zagato -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Lancia Appia GTE by Zagato -
> 
> View attachment 46845
> 
> 
> View attachment 46846
> 
> 
> View attachment 46847


Italy really had it going on for sporty looking cars in the '50s.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Italy really had it going on for sporty looking cars in the '50s.


I think so too. And a remarkable variety as well. 👍

And it had also maintained the custom of using various carrozzeria to put bodies on some.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I think so too. And a remarkable variety as well. 👍
> 
> And it had also maintained the custom of using various carrozzeria to put bodies on some.


Amazing, this thread has introduced me to several 1950's Italian sports cars I had never heard of (or remembered hearing of) before.

That Lancia would have been my dream car in high school if I had known about it and if I had had a trust fund (always wanted one of those, but alas).


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Amazing, this thread has introduced me to several 1950's Italian sports cars I had never heard of (or remembered hearing of) before.
> 
> That Lancia would have been my dream car in high school if I had known about it and if I had had a trust fund (always wanted one of those, but alas).


I don't recall Lancia ever being imported to the U.S. as a separate dealer make. And it may not have been imported at all, except on a car by car basis. I seem to recall at the time its having some form of association with Fiat, but whether that was shared ownership, mechanicals or simply being sold by the same dealers I can't remember at all.

I don't think they were among the most costly sports cars, and had a rakish elan and a reputation for speed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I don't recall Lancia ever being imported to the U.S. as a separate dealer make. And it may not have been imported at all, except on a car by car basis. I seem to recall at the time its having some form of association with Fiat, but whether that was shared ownership, mechanicals or simply being sold by the same dealers I can't remember at all.
> 
> I don't think they were among the most costly sports cars, and had a rakish elan and a reputation for speed.


And that's where my fantasy trust fund comes into play as I will be able to have my trust executors handle the import fees and customs issues while, if necessary, I'll fly over a mechanic (with parts) over to do repairs.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> And that's where my fantasy trust fund comes into play as I will be able to have my trust executors handle the import fees and customs issues while, if necessary, I'll fly over a mechanic (with parts) over to do repairs.


But where would you park it!?

Perhaps leave it at your Sag Harbor house?


----------



## Oldsarge

Italians did great sports cars in the '50's but no one did pickups like Detroit.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46852
> 
> 
> View attachment 46853
> 
> 
> Italians did great sports cars in the '50's but no one did pickups like Detroit.


+1!

While not on the pickup fashion bandwagon, when you need a truck, you *need* a truck!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> But where would you park it!?
> 
> Perhaps leave it at your Sag Harbor house?


My trustees would hire a security guy to drive around behind me and watch the car when I parked it.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> My trustees would hire a security guy to drive around behind me and watch the car when I parked it.


But wouldn't your butler be in a better position to manage your household staff?


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> But wouldn't your butler be in a better position to manage your household staff?


I like how you're thinking. Clearly, I'm new to this whole trust fund thing, but I guess I'll learn.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> I like how you're thinking. Clearly, I'm new to this whole trust fund thing, but I guess I'll learn.


I think you'll come by it naturally, given time!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Lancia Appia GTE by Zagato -
> 
> View attachment 46845
> 
> 
> View attachment 46846
> 
> 
> View attachment 46847


Really like the simple beauty of everything about this car. I keep coming back to look at it again (exterior and interior).

BTW, the 1956 Lincoln Mark might be a rare example of the hard-top version looking better than the convertible. (My first name is Mark; as a really young kid in the '70s, I thought it was neat that a car had my name.)


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> I think you'll come by it naturally, given time!


I knew I'd get some value out of all those "Downton Abbey" episodes I watched.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Really like the simple beauty of everything about this car. I keep coming back to look at it again (exterior and interior).
> 
> BTW, the 1956 Lincoln Mark might be a rare example of the hard-top version looking better than the convertible. (My first name is Mark; as really young kid in the '70s, I thought it was neat that a car had my name.)


Perhaps it was named *after* you! 

The Mark II was an uncommon car in its era, and I recall seeing very few when it came out. (Though I saw a surprising number of other uncommon autos contemporaneously.) I recall passing by one in the early '60's and thinking, "Wow, what a terrific looking car!" I was particularly impressed by the precision and tiny tolerances of its body panels. Really stood out compared to other American cars of the period. I thought it was European.



Fading Fast said:


> I new I'd get some value out of all those "Downton Abbey" episodes I watched.


Sometimes I cry myself to sleep wishing a restoration of civilization. 😭 But am left only with a J. P. Donleavy view of contemporary society.


----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> For comparison, this is the same year and model as a coupe.
> 
> If I recall correctly, the coupe offered a 3 body trunk, whereas the convertible was limited to two.
> 
> View attachment 46824


What is a 2 and 3 body trunk?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> Perhaps it was named *after* you!
> 
> The Mark II was an uncommon car in its era, and I recall seeing very few when it came out. (Though I saw a surprising number of other uncommon autos contemporaneously.) I recall passing by one in the early '60's and thinking, "Wow, what a terrific looking car!" I was particularly impressed by the precision and tiny tolerances of its body panels. Really stood out compared to other American cars of the period. I thought it was European.
> 
> Sometimes I cry myself to sleep wishing a restoration of civilization. 😭 But am left only with a J. P. Donleavy view of contemporary society.


In the mid 70's, I had a Toyota Corona Mark II (a very early Toyota import into the US). Car was quite luxurious, though a total POS. I was kidded it was half of a Mark IV.


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> In the mid 70's, I had a Toyota Corona Mark II (a very early Toyota import into the US). Car was quite luxurious, though a total POS. I was kidded it was half of a Mark IV.


I'll be sending you a small royalty invoice (with a large past due interest bill) shortly. Thank you for your purchase.


----------



## Flanderian

Big T said:


> What is a 2 and 3 body trunk?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> T


Did you miss _Goodfellas?_


----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> Did you miss _Goodfellas?_
> 
> View attachment 46870


Dang and I'm Sicilian!


----------



## Flanderian

Big T said:


> Dang and I'm Sicilian!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46876


:icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

1961 Plymouth Fury -


----------



## David J. Cooper

Chrysler owned the early 60s in the USA. Love these big pillerless coupes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:


I think it's an MGA as a honeymoon car.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Did you miss _Goodfellas?_
> 
> View attachment 46870


I for one did not miss it on the first go-around, but is is certainly worth seeing again...I;ll have to check with Prime Video.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Chrysler owned the early 60s in the USA. Love these big pillerless coupes.


Still even a stylish looking auto today.



Oldsarge said:


> I think it's an MGA as a honeymoon car.














eagle2250 said:


> I for one did not miss it on the first go-around, but is is certainly worth seeing again...I;ll have to check with Prime Video.


I think it's one of Scorsese's best movies.

Just prior to the scene from which the above still comes, there is a scene in which the character Tommy stops by his mother's house, and he and his associates share food with her. The actress is Scorsese's mom. His mom, Catherine, had long been a fine actress who, not surprisingly, often got cast as an Italian mother. 

Growing up I knew more than a few guys whose personalities were very similar to Tommy's. Though fortunately, I don't believe any necessarily shared his predilection for homicide!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Still even a stylish looking auto today.
> 
> View attachment 46888
> 
> 
> I think it's one of Scorsese's best movies.
> 
> Just prior to the scene from which the above still comes, there is a scene in which the character Tommy stops by his mother's house, and he and his associates share food with her. The actress is Scorsese's mom. His mom, Catherine, had long been a fine actress who, not surprisingly, got cast as an Italian mother.
> 
> Growing up I knew more than a few guys whose personalities were very similar to Tommy's. Though fortunately, I don't believe any necessarily shared his predilection for homicide!


....and again I find myself learning something new from your posts herein. I never knew that Scorsese's mother was an actress or that she was in this movie. I'll be looking for her in the movie when I re-watch it! Thanks again for the lesson in cinematography.


----------



## Flanderian

1965 Ferrari F330GT Shooting Break by Vignale -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 1965 Ferrari F330GT Shooting Break by Vignale -
> 
> View attachment 46889
> 
> 
> View attachment 46890
> 
> 
> View attachment 46891
> 
> 
> View attachment 46892


I've always found myself drawn to the design profile of a station wagon!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I've always found myself drawn to the design profile of a station wagon!


And they're immensely practical. if one is hunting, you can have your dog crated in back, and plenty of room left over for other storage. You can tote most loads to another location, and have comfortable seats left over for the occupants. Frankly, the SUV craze has never held a lot of water for me, aside for a few specialized uses, a good station wagon will transport most of the same, or more, offer more usable passenger room and allow one to travel in greater comfort.

I know that during my years with an Audi A6, they offered a model which was in fact a slightly raised version with their big sedan's air suspension which they made adjustable and standard Quatro all-wheel drive. They marketed it as the Allroad, and what a remarkably capable and comfortable auto it was!


----------



## Oldsarge

For a long time the MB 300TD was my vehicle of dreams.


----------



## Flanderian

It's always a sunny day when you're driving a Jaguar XK120 -


----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> It's always a sunny day when you're driving a Jaguar XK120 -
> 
> View attachment 46910


That is one of the handsomest cars posted in these 40 pages!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> That is one of the handsomest cars posted in these 40 pages!


Well, it's a Jag XK. What do you expect?


----------



## Flanderian

Big T said:


> That is one of the handsomest cars posted in these 40 pages!


Agreed!

And it's an even greater photo. Betcha the photographer parked it there many hours before he took it, after scouting the location for perfect light, then waited either for early morning, or oncoming twilight when the light is richest, and *prayed* the weather didn't change!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> And they're immensely practical. if one is hunting, you can have your dog crated in back, and plenty of room left over for other storage. You can tote most loads to another location, and have comfortable seats left over for the occupants. Frankly, the SUV craze has never held a lot of water for me, aside for a few specialized uses, a good station wagon will transport most of the same, or more, offer more usable passenger room and allow one to travel in greater comfort.
> 
> I know that during my years with an Audi A6, they offered a model which was in fact a slightly raised version with their big sedan's air suspension which they made adjustable and standard Quatro all-wheel drive. They marketed it as the Allroad, and what a remarkably capable and comfortable auto it was!


Yes. A Ferrari FF would be the greatest grocery getter ever. That coach built Shooting Brake looks like a hearse for a dog funeral. I would love any MB Estate Wagon as would my Mrs, there may yet be one in her future.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Yes. A Ferrari FF would be the greatest grocery getter ever. *That coach built Shooting Brake looks like a hearse for a dog funeral.* I would love any MB Estate Wagon as would my Mrs, there may yet be one in her future.


:laughing:

Yes, but it goes like heck!


----------



## Flanderian

What Stalin drove; ZIS 101A Sport -



















Not vintage, of course, but what Putin may be driven in! ZiL Presidential Limo - -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> What Stalin drove; ZIS 101A Sport -
> 
> View attachment 46938
> 
> 
> View attachment 46939
> 
> 
> Not vintage, or course, but what Putin may be driven in! ZiL Presidential Limo - -
> 
> View attachment 46940


Never did think much of Stalin or the cars that he drove; don't care much for the Ruskies, as in my book they were and still are the bad guys; and Putin is a very bad man who deserves to be forced to ride in a car that ugly! Nuff said, I guess?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Never did think much of Stalin or the cars that he drove; don't care much for the Ruskies, as in my book they were and still are the bad guys; and Putin is a very bad man who deserves to be forced to ride in a car that ugly! Nuff said, I guess?


Aww . . . they're not so bad, they used to send Christmas greetings to our site! 

Problem though with Ivan was finding any troops sober much after 1800 Zulu! :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Aww . . . they're not so bad, they used to send Christmas greetings to our site!
> 
> Problem though with Ivan was finding any troops sober much after 1800 Zulu! :laughing:


Well I will admit that it felt pretty good when we were down in the hole and I had them in our gun sights! If it had not been for the Soviets and Red Chinese, I might not have had a job and definitely would have lost out on the opportunity to experience the USAF's foil packs, gastronomical delights for sure. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> USAF's foil packs, gastronomical delights for sure. LOL.


YUM!! 🤢


----------



## Oldsarge

My wife took a People-to-People tour of Russia. She brought back a huge book of stuff from the Hermitage and suggested that we take a river cruise there. Uh-uh. Never found anything in Russia or the old USSR that I was missing. China? When they get their air clean? Sure! Russia I'll take a pass.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now this is just tragic!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Now this is just tragic!
> 
> View attachment 46957


😭


----------



## Flanderian

1932 Alfa Romeo 8c Viotti 2300 coupe -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 😭


Ditto!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Fast grocery getter for those who can't buy an FF or E63 wagon:


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Fast grocery getter for those who can't buy an FF or E63 wagon:
> 
> View attachment 46983


Lovely! 👍

Allroad or Avant? A6 or A4 based?


----------



## Flanderian

1963 ATS 2500 GT -


----------



## Oldsarge

Lancia Aurelia Spider B24


----------



## roman totale XVII

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46997
> 
> 
> Lancia Aurelia Spider B24


Lancia made some of the most wonderful cars, right up to the Delta Integrale. Real shame what happened to the marque.


----------



## Oldsarge

roman totale XVII said:


> Lancia made some of the most wonderful cars, right up to the Delta Integrale. Real shame what happened to the marque.


It really is! Some sporting billionaire ought to buy back the name and bring out a classic roadster.


----------



## Flanderian

1970 Citroen SM -


----------



## Flanderian

Not sure, but think it's a Duesenberg Model J boat tail roadster. If not, then a repop -


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> Lovely! 👍
> 
> Allroad or Avant? A6 or A4 based?


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-audi-s4-avant-16/


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-audi-s4-avant-16/


Ahh . . . ! An S4 Avant, a very *rapid* grocery hauler! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

'46 Chevy! :happy:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> '46 Chevy! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 47051


Pray tell, are we meeting a young member Flanderain, sitting on the hood of the family chariot? Nice rig!


----------



## Oldsarge

From the day when race cars had style, not just efficiency.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, are we meeting a young member Flanderain, sitting on the hood of the family chariot? Nice rig!


No, but it could have been. Right era and milieu.

A time before extensive suburbanization, when tract housing had just begun and was few and far between. Most people lived in cities, or the towns surrounding them. Fathers likely worked in some industrial capacity, if they were fortunate. A lucky family had a car, it was old, and Father Time had achieved the much desired dull, mat finish no amount of elbow grease could match.

The movie _A Christmas Story_ has the authentic Zeitgeist. Young children were tortured by being encased in snowsuits such as that depicted, the essential virtue of which being the it rendered one immobile, while not really keeping you warm.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47075
> 
> 
> From the day when race cars had style, not just efficiency.


All very cool! 
I especially like Auburn and the car carrier! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Lancia Stratos -


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Now this is just tragic!
> 
> View attachment 46957


Tragic? Those are their everyday rides!


----------



## Big T

If a photo shows, this is my 1948 Chevy Areosedan Fleetline. If it doesn't, well I got to experiment a bit more!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Lancia Stratos -
> 
> View attachment 47095
> 
> 
> View attachment 47096
> 
> 
> View attachment 47097


What year is this wonder on wheels?


----------



## Flanderian

Big T said:


> View attachment 47105
> 
> 
> If a photo shows, this is my 1948 Chevy Areosedan Fleetline. If it doesn't, well I got to experiment a bit more!


Exceptional auto! :loveyou:



Oldsarge said:


> What year is this wonder on wheels?


Sorry, do not know. But it could pull so many g's, it would take the paint right off the car!


----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> Exceptional auto! :loveyou:
> 
> Sorry, do not know. But it could pull so many g's, it would take the paint right off the car!


Thanks, now that I'm getting the picture posting thing down, I'll try to get some less blurry photos up.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Oldsarge said:


> What year is this wonder on wheels?


Fabulous car (it's a Lancia, after all) however, something just feels a little off about it and I've never seen that color before. I think it may be one of the kit-car replicas.


----------



## Oldsarge

roman totale XVII said:


> Fabulous car (it's a Lancia, after all) however, something just feels a little off about it and I've never seen that color before. I think it may be one of the kit-car replicas.


Or a repaint.


----------



## Flanderian

roman totale XVII said:


> Fabulous car (it's a Lancia, after all) however, something just feels a little off about it and I've never seen that color before. I think it may be one of the kit-car replicas.





Oldsarge said:


> Or a repaint.


It's a mid-70's Stratos HF with the Bertone body. They were rally cars, and could get pretty wild.


----------



## Flanderian

1933 Duesenberg Model J or SJ Roadster -




























Edit: This big, fast, stylish auto was a favorite of many celebrities. While a different specific car, you might recognize the owner/driver of the car below.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1933 Duesenberg Model J or SJ Roadster -
> 
> View attachment 47142
> 
> 
> View attachment 47141
> 
> 
> View attachment 47143
> 
> 
> Edit: This big, fast, stylish auto was a favorite of many celebrities. While a different specific car, you might recognize the owner/driver of the car below.
> 
> View attachment 47144


Which is larger: the number of cylinders in the car or the rise in inches of Gable's pants?


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Which is larger: the number of cylinders in the car or the rise in inches of Gable's pants?


I'll take both, thank you! 👍

There's only 8; a straight 8. But the supercharged SJ put out 320hp, and the shorter wheelbase SSJ, 400. Spectacular for the era, and devilishly fast! :devil:

1935 Duesenberg Model SSJ -


----------



## Flanderian

Solve your septic problems while becoming independent of the petroleum industry! irate:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47186


Automotive art! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

Maserati Khamsin -


----------



## Oldsarge

Obviously a custom. Looks like a ZZTop-mobile.


----------



## Oldsarge

1939 delahaye usa pacific


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47216
> 
> 
> Obviously a custom. Looks like a ZZTop-mobile.


Don't know the donor car, but very cool hot rod! 👍



Oldsarge said:


> 1939 delahaye usa pacific
> 
> View attachment 47222


Delahaye USA? Yes!

Pacifica? Yes!

1939? Uh . . . 

They're my neighbors!

https://www.delahayeusa.com/


----------



## Oldsarge

Unfortunately I don't have $125K to spend on a car . . .


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Would you believe this car was designed in 1970? A Lancia HF Zero one-of-a-kind concept car currently in the Peterson Museum in L.A.
> View attachment 40159


This is lovely! The Lamborghini Countach, with the aerodynamic "milk-bottle" shape, was also designed around that time, 1974 or so. This one looks sleeker, and even more futuristic than the Countach.


----------



## drpeter

drlivingston said:


> Growing up, I, for reasons I can't really explain, always wanted a 1969 (or 1970) Mercedes C111. It seemed to take some of its design cues from the Lotus Europa and, no doubt, served as an influence for the DeTomaso Pantera.
> 
> View attachment 40238


I once saw a badly smashed-up bright yellow Pantera being towed on a trailer in Rochester, New York. Since the tow truck didn't stop, I had no way of finding out how a lovely car like the Pantera found itself in this predicament.


----------



## drpeter

Here's the Countach:


----------



## drpeter

And now for a true American classic -- the 1937 Cord 810/812. I once saw an Auburn, a Cord and a Duesenberg, all lined up next to one another, at the Iola Car Show here in Wisconsin, half an hour from where I live. Alas, the show which takes place in early July, was cancelled. Yet another casualty of the blasted pandemic.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Solve your septic problems while becoming independent of the petroleum industry! irate:
> 
> View attachment 47176


You don't want to be driving behind that rig when it backfires! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> And now for a true American classic -- the 1937 Cord 810/812. I once saw an Auburn, a Cord and a Duesenberg, all lined up next to one another, at the Iola Car Show here in Wisconsin, half an hour from where I live. Alas, the show which takes place in early July, was cancelled. Yet another casualty of the blasted pandemic.


That sounds magnificent! Would love to have seen it.


----------



## Flanderian

1961 Plymouth Fury -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47255


Lovely! :loveyou:


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47255


Absolute Classic. Bugattis are up there in price too. I have watched those Pebble Beach auctions on TV.

I admit it: I often watch the Velocity channel and even have a short-sleeved polo shirt with the Velocity Channel logo on it, LOL. They show car auctions of all sorts, and Pebble Beach (annual show?) always has some gorgeous cars in it. I feel fortunate that I can watch these auctions and see the lovely machines. The best thing about that channel is that there are a number of great shows with car restorers, and I love watching them work.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Is early 90s vintage? I guess nowadays it pretty much is.
Lancia Hyena. Only ever a couple of dozen made, as they were an expensive proposition. First off, you had to buy a Delta Integrale EVO II, then ship it off to Zagato, who would tear it down to bare bones and put it in this new body. Frankly, I don't think it improves on the look of the original car at all, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## drpeter

I like the looks although not the colour. But I'm not sure I understand the logic. Why not simply put this body on a chassis, mount the engine and transmission and other components, and call it a car? Why did one have to buy a complete car and then rip off its perfectly serviceable body and put on a new body? Was Zagato strictly a coach builder who would only work this way?


----------



## Flanderian

roman totale XVII said:


> Is early 90s vintage? I guess nowadays it pretty much is.
> Lancia Hyena. Only ever a couple of dozen made, as they were an expensive proposition. First off, you had to buy a Delta Integrale EVO II, then ship it off to Zagato, who would tear it down to bare bones and put it in this new body. Frankly, I don't think it improves on the look of the original car at all, but interesting nonetheless.
> View attachment 47264


Lancia Delta Integrale EVO II












drpeter said:


> I like the looks although not the colour. But I'm not sure I understand the logic. Why not simply put this body on a chassis, mount the engine and transmission and other components, and call it a car? Why did one have to buy a complete car and then rip off its perfectly serviceable body and put on a new body? Was Zagato strictly a coach builder who would only work this way?


Yes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zagato
Sometimes to better effect than others.

Ferrari 599 GTZ Nibbio Zagato -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Flanderian said:


> Solve your septic problems while becoming independent of the petroleum industry! irate:
> 
> View attachment 47176


The original truck owned by "Winston Rothschild Sewage and Septic Sucking Services"!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Lancia Delta Integrale EVO II
> 
> View attachment 47277
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zagato
> Sometimes to better effect than others.
> 
> Ferrari 599 GTZ Nibbio Zagato -
> 
> View attachment 47278
> 
> 
> View attachment 47279
> 
> 
> View attachment 47280


It seems when cars are painted a certain shade of red it adds he illusion of 20+ additional MPH tp whatever speed the car is actually traveling! Police radar units tremble in a red cars presence and the officers heart rate(s) jump up just a bit.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> It seems when cars are painted a certain shade of red it adds he illusion of 20+ additional MPH tp whatever speed the car is actually traveling! Police radar units tremble in a red cars presence and the officers heart rate(s) jump up just a bit.


I've often referred to some shades off red cars as stop me officer red!


----------



## roman totale XVII

A much nicer Lancia/ Zagato collaboration. The Fulvia Zagato.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> Lancia Delta Integrale EVO II
> 
> View attachment 47277
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zagato
> Sometimes to better effect than others.
> 
> Ferrari 599 GTZ Nibbio Zagato -
> 
> View attachment 47278
> 
> 
> View attachment 47279
> 
> 
> View attachment 47280


Thank you. I still wonder: Lamborghini and Pininfarina collaborated on cars, so the body designed by the latter would be fitted to the chassis designed by the former. I thought Ferrari had the same arrangement with Zagato. From what you say, Lancia did not, so anyone who wanted a Zagato body on a Lancia would have to go through the removal of the Lancia body and then install the Zagato body as @roman_totale said. Am I correct in my understanding?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47281


 👍



FiscalDean said:


> I've often referred to some shades off red cars as stop me officer red!


I know it as arrest-me-red! 



drpeter said:


> Thank you. I still wonder: Lamborghini and Pininfarina collaborated on cars, so the body designed by the latter would be fitted to the chassis designed by the former. I thought Ferrari had the same arrangement with Zagato. From what you say, Lancia did not, so anyone who wanted a Zagato body on a Lancia would have to go through the removal of the Lancia body and then install the Zagato body as @roman_totale said. Am I correct in my understanding?


The building of a chassis with an engine as a separate undertaking from the body (Coach building) stems from the origins of the automobile. It persisted to varying degrees in various countries by various makers for varying lengths of time. Without having studied it closely, I've seen different individual Italian exotics with bodies from different carrozzeria, literally, body makers. My understanding is that a naked chassis and engine is delivered to the carrozzeria, and they then construct a body on it. At least I know that is how it has traditionally worked elsewhere.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> 👍
> 
> I know it as arrest-me-red!
> 
> The building of a chassis with an engine as a separate undertaking from the body (Coach building) stems from the origins of the automobile. It persisted to varying degrees in various countries by various makers for varying lengths of time. Without having studied it closely, I've seen different individual Italian exotics with bodies from different carrozzeria, literally, body makers. My understanding is that a naked chassis and engine is delivered to the carrozzeria, and they then construct a body on it. At least I know that is how it has traditionally worked elsewhere.


Thank you, I understand that as a historic practice. But did Lancia follow this practice with Zagato? Or did they only supply cars with their own bodies, so that anyone who wanted to get a Zagato body (or any other body from other _carrozeria_ would have to rip off the Lancia body? As a one-off practice by some enthusiast or collector this is understandable, but otherwise it seems rather wasteful.


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Thank you, I understand that as a historic practice. But did Lancia follow this practice with Zagato? Or did they only supply cars with their own bodies, so that anyone who wanted to get a Zagato body (or any other body from other _carrozeria_ would have to rip off the Lancia body? As a one-off practice by some enthusiast or collector this is understandable, but otherwise it seems rather wasteful.


Sorry, do not know, but agree it would seem wasteful. I have no knowledge of the relationship between Zagao and Lancia. I'd assume that there would be some degree of collaboration between specific makers and specific coach builders, but I have no details.

I once had a brother in law who was very skilled at a variety of crafts. When I first met him he was working as a mechanic, and shortly later he built an E-Type from wrecks, doing all the body work himself, including new fabrication. And it was perfect! So it can be done, given sufficient time and skill.

I've read that the Ferrari 599 GTZ Nibbio Zagato below sold/sells for $1,500,000, so I suspect Zagato can recoup their expenses, irrespective of process.


----------



## Flanderian

Aston Martin Lagonda Coupe -


----------



## Flanderian

1962 Ferrari 240 SWB Berlinetta -


----------



## Oldsarge

There's 'vintage' and then there's VINTAGE!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1962 Ferrari 240 SWB Berlinetta -
> 
> View attachment 47347


Wow.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> There's 'vintage' and then there's VINTAGE!
> 
> View attachment 47351


:loveyou:

:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

1958 Facel Vega 500 HK -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mercy, mercy me. A RR woodie!










Fetch my surfboard, Sydney!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47374


I can't recall ever seeing a Land Rover look any better than that!


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> I can't recall ever seeing a Land Rover look any better than that!


Hard to imagine the maintenance cost on both of them.


----------



## Fading Fast

David J. Cooper said:


> Hard to imagine the maintenance cost on both of them.


For me, the older I get (56 now), the less, not more, things I want. Almost everything you own has a cost and hassle factor associated with it.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Mercy, mercy me. A RR woodie!
> 
> View attachment 47379
> 
> 
> Fetch my surfboard, Sydney!


Ausgezeichnet! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

1935 Duesenberg SJ Roadster -


----------



## Oldsarge

_Optimo!_


----------



## Flanderian

We have liftoff!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> We have liftoff!
> 
> View attachment 47406


Paraphrasing the character Jim Carey played in the movie The Mask, "Smokin...and then some!"


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Paraphrasing the character Jim Carey played in the movie The Mask, "Smokin...and then some!"


And one of the most apt license plates I've ever seen!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

Reposting on purpose. Don't want you ever to forget about this...ever, ever, Everly Brothers. _Take a Message to Mary_ hit the charts the year this carnival tent escaped from Detroit...


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47415


I don't know what it is, but any car with its own wicker picnic hamper is very cool!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I don't know what it is, but any car with its own wicker picnic hamper is very cool!


:laughing::laughing:

It's a VW beetle!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> It's a VW beetle!


Fooled me! 

I've never seen a Beetle with anything other than a single tail light. :icon_scratch:










But the biggest advantage might be allowing you to grill your cheese sandwiches and brew your coffee on the way to your destination!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Revealed just this week, the back-in-production King of the California Slow Chase.










Yum, yum, gimme some.


----------



## Peak and Pine

More, more...


----------



## Peak and Pine

Does it come in gold?


----------



## Peak and Pine

In green...?










Suggestion: *Stay away from the green.*


----------



## David J. Cooper

Fading Fast said:


> For me, the older I get (56 now), the less, not more, things I want. Almost everything you own has a cost and hassle factor associated with it.


I agree, but I have decided that Land Rovers and mistresses are a bridge too far.


----------



## Oldsarge

However, 4x4 pickup trucks and girlfriends in the same socioeconomic strata as you are okay.


----------



## Flanderian

1960 Thunderbird Convertible -


----------



## Oldsarge

HOw '50's can you get? And BTW, I've been there.


----------



## Big T

Peak and Pine said:


> In green...?
> 
> View attachment 47442
> 
> 
> Suggestion: *Stay away from the green.*


Chevy Nova and if I remember correctly, a 1966 vintage. Also, a V-8!!!!!. This is a sleeper supercar, scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47415


He must have shot a mirror image of the 'picnic-mobile' The steering wheel is showing on the wrong side! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47446
> 
> 
> HOw '50's can you get? And BTW, I've been there.


....and for the ladies, don't forget, Poodle skirts are rumored to be on their way back into fashion!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Visitors here are reminded to scroll back a few pics, just before the black '60 T-Bird, nice, and the '55 Crown Vic, not so nice, until the third in this series of random Fords...the 2020 Bronco. Stare, remove cap, bow head and say a silent Yow-sa.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Visitors here are reminded to scroll back a few pics, just before the black '60 T-Bird, nice, and the '55 Crown Vic, not so nice, until the third in this series of random Fords...the 2020 Bronco. Stare, remove cap, bow head and say a silent Yow-sa.


The Bronco is a great choice for Ford to resurrect. If I can convince SWMBO to get rid of her CRV, we may get a new Bronco, but only in the new blue and never in white. The white Bronco will forever be OJ's!


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> The Bronco is a great choice for Ford to resurrect. If I can convince SWMBO to get rid of her CRV, we may get a new Bronco, but only in the new blue and never in white. The white Bronco will forever be OJ's!


I can see you tear assing around that doldrum village where you decampedl, shirtless, tossing empties on peoples' lawns. Go for it.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Goodness, it be a whole 24 hours since I posted this hunka hunka burning love, better do it again...


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Goodness, it be a whole 24 hours since I posted this hunka hunka burning love, better do it again...
> View attachment 47453


Do you happen to recall what Pontiac described that color to be? I don't know what it was called, but I can recall seeing that color of that car on the road, as a young man driving my white, four door, Chevy Biscayne!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47446
> 
> 
> HOw '50's can you get? And BTW, I've been there.


*Very* nice! :loveyou:


----------



## Flanderian

DS 911 -

Why you should not allow your fine autos out in the evening unchaperoned!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47446
> 
> 
> HOw '50's can you get? And BTW, I've been there.


Awesome looking place. Is it still in biz or were you there years ago? And what did you have and how was it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Years and YEARS ago. They still had carhops in those days that hooked your dinner on a tray that clamped onto the side of the car. I'm sure I had a burger and fries and a strawberry malt. At that age, it was a meal fit for a king. Is it still in biz? Who knows?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whimpering, panting, craving lust!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47472
> 
> 
> Whimpering, panting, craving lust!


The stuff of which night dreams are made...but it's just part of the story!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Fading Fast said:


> Awesome looking place. Is it still in biz or were you there years ago? And what did you have and how was it?


The photograph is from Univesal Studios, a few blocks from you in Orlando. I pat that '56 pink and white Crown Vic every year on my way through my favorite stationary circus. Mel's Dive-In is the centerpiece of the '73 film American Graffiti, a Universal film. (Sorry I don't know GM's name for the red of the fab '59 Bonneville posted earlier. When not on a car I think of it as tomato soup red.)

Edit; 90° heat lapse. Thought I was responding to Eagle.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> The photograph is from Univesal Studios, a few blocks from you in Orlando. I pat that '56 pink and white Crown Vic every year on my way through my favorite stationary circus. Mel's Dive-In is the centerpiece of the '73 film American Graffiti, a Universal film. (Sorry I don't know GM's name for the red of the fab '59 Bonneville posted earlier. When not on a car I think of it as tomato soup red.)
> 
> Edit; 90° heat lapse. Thought I was responding to Eagle.


Then it's a recreation of one that actually existed in SoCal about 60+ years ago. Interesting example of art following life.


----------



## Peak and Pine

'59 Chevy stretch. Rentable for zombie weddings. Just knock on the door of that double wide behind her, bearing gifts: Cap't Morgan, tooth paste, maybe Cheetos.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47472
> 
> 
> Whimpering, panting, craving lust!


Outstanding! 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> '59 Chevy stretch. Rentable for zombie weddings. Just knock on the door of that double wide behind her, bearing gifts: Cap't Morgan, tooth paste, maybe Cheetos.
> 
> View attachment 47485


LOL, I saw a whole lot of 59 Chevy's back in the day, but I cannot recall seeing one as a stretch limo. However at the time I had no need for a stretch limo (for a zombie wedding), as I was too busy enjoying the forbidden fruits in the garden of life!


----------



## Flanderian

Ferarri 274GTB/4 -


----------



## Flanderian

An exotic sports car is a wholly impractical piece of rolling art and sensory pleasure. There couldn't be anything less practical, right? Oh, yes there can! :amazing:

Your other Lambo -

On the water -










Looking pretty for the camera -










The *holy $#&^* engine bay! 










Because only one *V12 Lamborghini engine* couldn't possibly be enough! 😲


----------



## Oldsarge

Another Ferrari and a Jag.


----------



## Peak and Pine

"_So I was out with the wife and kids in our heritage SUV and she broke down bad so I say, Honey, let's just throw all our s**t underneath it and squat right here til the sheriff throws us off._"


----------



## David J. Cooper

That Riva is something.
Every now and then I get tempted by boats but I know what terrible things they can be.


----------



## eagle2250

Other than a canoe and a couple of kayaks (oh, and an inflatable survival raft) I've owned, the only boating I've done is in the other guy's boat. Boating does indeed seem an expensive undertaking/hobby. If you stick with craft without a motor, the pricing is a whole lot more manageable! LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Years and YEARS ago. They still had carhops in those days that hooked your dinner on a tray that clamped onto the side of the car. I'm sure I had a burger and fries and a strawberry malt. At that age, it was a meal fit for a king. Is it still in biz? Who knows?


I'm thinking carhops could be ready to make a comeback. A nearby (well, nearby for this locale) recently added car hops in response to the covid situation. As a matter of fact, I believe there is a drive in restaurant, about a 2 hour drive for me, that is only open during the summer months that sill has carhops on roller skate.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> I'm thinking carhops could be ready to make a comeback. A nearby (well, nearby for this locale) recently added car hops in response to the covid situation. As a matter of fact, I believe there is a drive in restaurant, about a 2 hour drive for me, that is only open during the summer months that sill has carhops on roller skate.


Gosh, I would love to see that happen. Kids would have jobs and get healthy exercise in the bargain. And put a set of tables off to one side for the bicycle crowd. I see a winning business model.


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> Other than a canoe and a couple of kayaks (oh, and an inflatable survival raft) I've owned, the only boating I've done is in the other guy's boat. Boating does indeed seem an expensive undertaking/hobby. If you stick with craft without a motor, the pricing is a whole lot more manageable! LOL.


I grew up in a house on the scary ocean in Cape Elizabeth. Maine and now live in a farm house, not on the ocean, but in a town that is. I do not like the ocean or things that float on it called boats. You may have heard, because it made national news yesterday, for the first time in recorded history, a person was killed by a shark here, 30 miles up the coast from where I grew up, 30 miles down the coast from where I am now. Harpswell. Scary. And ouch.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> That Riva is something.
> Every now and then I get tempted by boats but I know what terrible things they can be.


A hole in the water into which one throws money?


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> I'm thinking carhops could be ready to make a comeback. A nearby (well, nearby for this locale) recently added car hops in response to the covid situation. As a matter of fact, I believe there is a drive in restaurant, about a 2 hour drive for me, that is only open during the summer months that sill has carhops on roller skate.


Really cool!

Various places have attempted to revive this practice, but mainly just as a gimmick, this one looks to be the real deal. I even like their commercial. Out local cable providers news channel abounds with homemade commercials. But unlike most of thoe, this one is actually effective and isn't obnoxious. They really get a lot of mileage out of some old photos and basic computer graphics. Again, on point - It ain't what you say, it's the way that you say it!


----------



## Flanderian

1949 Alfa Romeo 6C 2500 SS "Villa D'Este" -


----------



## Fading Fast

1955 Lancia Aurelia Spider


----------



## FiscalDean

Flanderian said:


> Really cool!
> 
> Various places have attempted to revive this practice, but mainly just as a gimmick, this one looks to be the real deal. I even like their commercial. Out local cable providers news channel abounds with homemade commercials. But unlike most of thoe, this one is actually effective and isn't obnoxious. They really get a lot of mileage out of some old photos and basic computer graphics. Again, on point - It ain't what you say, it's the way that you say it!


In "normal" times, Oshkosh WI is the home of the world's busiest airport for one week every summer. If you're an aviation enthusiast, I'd suggest you visit and make a stop at Ardy and Ed's Drive-in.

https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media...ganizations/experimental-aircraft-association


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> 1955 Lancia Aurelia Spider
> View attachment 47580
> View attachment 47578
> View attachment 47579


Gorgeous autos! :icon_cheers:



FiscalDean said:


> In "normal" times, Oshkosh WI is the home of the world's busiest airport for one week every summer. If you're an aviation enthusiast, I'd suggest you visit and make a stop at Ardy and Ed's Drive-in.
> 
> https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media...ganizations/experimental-aircraft-association


It looks delightful! Perhaps at some point a trip might be splendid.


----------



## Oldsarge

French eccentricity vs. German precision


----------



## Orsini

Flanderian said:


> An exotic sports car is a wholly impractical piece of rolling art and sensory pleasure. There couldn't be anything less practical, right? Oh, yes there can! :amazing:
> 
> Your other Lambo -
> 
> On the water -
> 
> View attachment 47544
> 
> 
> Looking pretty for the camera -
> 
> View attachment 47545
> 
> 
> The *holy $#&^* engine bay!
> 
> View attachment 47546
> 
> 
> Because only one *V12 Lamborghini engine* couldn't possibly be enough! 😲


That's a lot of Weber carburetors to fiddle with.


----------



## Flanderian

Orsini said:


> That's a lot of Weber carburetors to fiddle with.


A hobby of its own!


----------



## Flanderian

1950 Cisitalia Abarth 204A Berlinetta Corsa by Carrozzeria Vignale -


----------



## Peak and Pine

New for 2020, the Guatemalamobile...










You're looking at both the front and back. On the end that you cannot see is an identical set of headlights and a pop-up steering wheel. You can drive this in all directions except sideways. This year the interior has been stripped of all seating, allowing room for your crate of live chickens to ride safely inside rather than being strapped to the roof.


----------



## FiscalDean

I've actually seen one of these in the wild, pretty cool.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> A hole in the water into which one throws money?


I spent most of my working life as part of the hole. Now to be the one throwing my money back into the hole makes no sense.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1950 Cisitalia Abarth 204A Berlinetta Corsa by Carrozzeria Vignale -
> 
> View attachment 47588


Beautiful car, mouthful of a name.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 47597
> 
> 
> I've actually seen one of these in the wild, pretty cool.


Wonderful! :icon_cheers:

Are these guys having a race? As in, let's drive to France? 

Very, very similar to amusement park ride from my boyhood.


----------



## Flanderian

Fiat Atto Vu =


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Fiat Atto Vu =
> 
> View attachment 47628


This ⇧ was so cool, it led me to this ⇩

1953 Fiat 8V Vignale Coupé


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> This ⇧ was so cool, it led me to this ⇩
> 
> 1953 Fiat 8V Vignale Coupé
> View attachment 47637


A handsome, impressive auto! Very adept use of a two-tone paint scheme. 👍

One wouldn't know Europe was still suffering a WWII hangover. If one wished to gain some insight into the effects and universality of that destruction, one could form a a very good impression from just the differences between pre, and immediately post WWII European autos.

I think many, if not most, Americans have either forgotten or are unaware of how it materially retarded Europe for decades, as evidenced in many of their goods. I can recall in kindergarten and first grade contributing to hunger relief for European children. And when I arrived in Germany in the autumn of '67 the mindset of everyday emphasis on cutting little production cost and personal expense corners was still very much ingrained in the national character, though the financial reality was it had become a prosperous country growing more so by the month.


----------



## Flanderian

1934 Cadillac V-16 coupe -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 1934 Cadillac V-16 coupe -
> 
> View attachment 47641
> 
> 
> View attachment 47642
> 
> 
> View attachment 47643


Classic, for sure, but I think I would rather stick with my SRX. Rumor has it that the newer stuff is a whole lot more comfortable. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Classic, for sure, but I think I would rather stick with my SRX. Rumor has it that the newer stuff is a whole lot more comfortable. LOL.


Tisk, tisk! 'Twas like reposing on an Eider down mattress! 



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47652
> 
> 
> View attachment 47653


Both very cool! 

Particularly like the paint job on the top car. 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47652


Contemplating that shot showcasing the rumble seat, as romantic as it might seem, left me wondering who you had to piss off to be relegated to the occupation of that seat! In such cases, wouldn't goggles and/or a face mask be must have accessorie(s) ?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Contemplating that shot showcasing the rumble seat, as romantic as it might seem, left me wondering who you had to piss off to be relegated to the occupation of that seat! In such cases, wouldn't goggles and/or a face mask be must have accessorie(s) ?


In their youth, autos were still something of a novelty for my parents. A fascinating, not very well known modern marvel in dizzying variety. My mother was not physically intrepid in a contemporary manner, but would enjoy describing to me how much fun riding in the rumble seat was for her as a young woman. And that there was often competition to occupy this prized perch. So despite any seeming discomforts, she never mentioned either googles or a mask, so it must not have been too bad. Might well be that the slipstream from the cabin passed around you.


----------



## Flanderian

1957 Studebaker Golden Hawk -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> In their youth, autos were still something of a novelty for my parents. A fascinating, not very well known modern marvel in dizzying variety. My mother was not physically intrepid in a contemporary manner, but would enjoy describing to me how much fun riding in the rumble seat was for her as a young woman. And that there was often competition to occupy this prized perch. So despite any seeming discomforts, she never mentioned either googles or a mask, so it must not have been too bad. Might well be that the slipstream from the cabin passed around you.


My friend, I stand corrected, but if you are ever out there on an Iron Horse, you had better have goggles and a face sheild. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> In their youth, autos were still something of a novelty for my parents. A fascinating, not very well known modern marvel in dizzying variety. My mother was not physically intrepid in a contemporary manner, but would enjoy describing to me how much fun riding in the rumble seat was for her as a young woman. And that there was often competition to occupy this prized perch. So despite any seeming discomforts, she never mentioned either googles or a mask, so it must not have been too bad. Might well be that the slipstream from the cabin passed around you.





eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I stand corrected, but if you are ever out there on an Iron Horse, you had better have goggles and a face sheild. LOL.


No doubt, but I've never felt the pull! 

Here revealed, the full joys of an earlier auto era; when it wasn't carrying you, you might be pushing it! (Very early autos came with their own set of tools. Not in case it broke down, but for *when* it broke down!)


----------



## Fading Fast

1954 Nash-Healeys
















⇩ interior of a '53


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> 1954 Nash-Healeys
> View attachment 47714
> 
> View attachment 47715
> 
> ⇩ interior of a '53
> View attachment 47716


Handsome autos, and if I recall very interesting and capable for the era! 👍


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, but at the time of their production, were they not considered ahead of their time in terms of design and that had a depressive effect on their sales? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, but at the time of their production, were they not considered ahead of their time in terms of design and that had a depressive effect on their sales? :icon_scratch:


I don't know the specific causes for the brevity of their stay in the marketplace. I suspect it was a combination of factors, and well may have included your explanation. They were a marginal collaboration between U.S. and UK smaller makers. That of itself results in all types of challenges; supply, financing, marketing,, etc.

Edit: From _ Wikipedia _-

The *Nash-Healey* is a two-seat sports car that was produced for the American market between 1951 and 1954. Marketed by Nash-Kelvinator Corporation with the Nash Ambassador drivetrain and a European chassis and body, it served as a halo (or image) vehicle, or flagship car, for the automaker to promote the sales of the other Nash models. It was "America's second post-war sports car"[2] and the first introduced in the U.S. by a major automaker since the Great Depression.[3] The Nash-Healey was the product of the partnership between Nash-Kelvinator Corporation and British automaker Donald Healey. Later on, the car was restyled by Pinin Farina and subassembly began in Italy.

A racing version, built with a spartan aluminum body, finished third in the 1952 Le Mans 24-hour race.


----------



## Flanderian

Ferrari 312 P Berlinetta -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Alfa Romeo 1900 SS =


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Aston Martin really had it going on in the '60s.


----------



## Flanderian

1960 Ferrari 250GT Cabriolet -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1960 Ferrari 250GT Cabriolet -
> 
> View attachment 47789


Didn't know Ferrari was making a more traditional (although, I'm sure amazing) car like this back then.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Didn't know Ferrari was making a more traditional (although, I'm sure amazing) car like this back then.


I don't know a lot about it, but I have seen a fair number of examples from this and earlier eras of Ferraris that were definitely not race cars, but intended as gentlemen's touring cars, such as this. Body by Pinin Farina.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47804


Delightful! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Oldsarge

A bit customized . . .


----------



## Flanderian

1948 Daimler DE 36 DHC -


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> 1948 Daimler DE 36 DHC -
> 
> View attachment 47835
> 
> 
> View attachment 47837
> 
> 
> View attachment 47834
> 
> 
> View attachment 47838
> 
> 
> View attachment 47833


Lot of pull knobs on that beautiful dashboard. I'm sure very high tech for its day.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Lot of pull knobs on that beautiful dashboard. I'm sure very high tech for its day.


Daimler Company Ltd. received their Royal Warrant for the British Monarch in 1902 and remained the autos in which the Kings and Queen of England were driven for many decades.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Daimler Company Ltd. received their Royal Warrant for the British Monarch in 1902 and remained the autos in which the Kings and Queen of England were driven for many decades.
> 
> View attachment 47843


And deservedly so.


----------



## Oldsarge

More my style, I fear.


----------



## Flanderian

AMC AMX-3 -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> 1948 Daimler DE 36 DHC -
> 
> View attachment 47835
> 
> 
> View attachment 47837
> 
> 
> View attachment 47834
> 
> 
> View attachment 47838
> 
> 
> View attachment 47833


Youza, youza, youza! :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47847
> 
> 
> More my style, I fear.


I shall always remember my opportunities to cruise the strip and eat at the local drive-in in Jersey Shore. PA.


----------



## Flanderian

Chopped 1965 Buick Riviera -


----------



## smmrfld

Flanderian said:


> Chopped 1965 Buick Riviera -
> 
> View attachment 47855
> 
> 
> View attachment 47856
> 
> 
> View attachment 47857


What an awful thing to do to one of the most beautiful cars ever designed.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47847
> 
> 
> More my style, I fear.


Some sixty years ago, I remember quite vividly how a neighbor bought a 1956 Chevy Bel-Air, and promptly told me he would give my a buck (one dollar to those of you not in the know of Pennsyltucky vernacular), if I could find the gas lid. Never got the money and after I surrendered my search, he showed it to me, hidden under one of the taillights (would swing open!).


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I shall always remember my opportunities to cruise the strip and eat at the local drive-in in Jersey Shore. PA.


Can't remember ever driving in Jersey Shore, but I remember driving by, on Rt. 220. 30 - 40 years ago, we took occasional trips to the Woolrich Factory Store, not even sure it still exists!


----------



## Oldsarge

the view from Havana.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Can't remember ever driving in Jersey Shore, but I remember driving by, on Rt. 220. 30 - 40 years ago, we took occasional trips to the Woolrich Factory Store, not even sure it still exists!


It's been close to six years since we've been back in central Pennsylvania, but the Woolrich factory store was still in business then. The store you visited back 30 to 40 years ago is closed and the new(?) factory store is immediately adjacent to the Woolrich Park. During my college years, I worked at The Woorich Woolen Mills during summer breaks from classes at Penn State. Other than storage, I don't know what the old factory buildings are used for now. Pretty much all of their production is overseas now.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> It's been close to six years since we've been back in central Pennsylvania, but the Woolrich factory store was still in business then. The store you visited back 30 to 40 years ago is closed and the new(?) factory store is immediately adjacent to the Woolrich Park. During my college years, I worked at The Woorich Woolen Mills during summer breaks from classes at Penn State. Other than storage, I don't know what the old factory buildings are used for now. Pretty much all of their production is overseas now.


Thanks, very rare that I get up through the Lock Haven/Williamsport corridor. Last time, had to be 5 or 6 years ago, while returning from upstate New York, I decided to take a side trip south on Route 15, beautiful scenery!


----------



## Guest

Flanderian said:


> Daimler Company Ltd. received their Royal Warrant for the British Monarch in 1902 and remained the autos in which the Kings and Queen of England were driven for many decades.
> 
> View attachment 47843


British cars for British Royalty. Production of Daimler cars ceased when Ford bought Jaguar, but to this day Jaguar (LandRoverJaguar group) still own the marque.
- Not to be confused with Daimler AG, who have never made cars in that name.


----------



## Flanderian

Ferrari 166MM Touring Barchetta -


----------



## Oldsarge

1929 Maserati.


----------



## Oldsarge

A set of puzzlers. Anyone have any idea what they are?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> 1929 Maserati.
> 
> View attachment 47962


*YOWZER! 👍*


----------



## Flanderian

1953 Pegaso Z-102 -


----------



## Fading Fast

1954 Aston Martin DB2/4 as driven by actress Tippi Hedren in Alfred Hitchcock's 1963's "The Birds."

It's either the story of violent birds attacking a town or of a woman who sees a man she wants and, while in pursuit of said man, some birds temporarily get in her way.

It's such a cool car.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A set of puzzlers. Anyone have any idea what they are?
> 
> View attachment 47975
> 
> 
> View attachment 47976
> 
> 
> View attachment 47977


The ones in the last photo are produced by Messerschmidt, the same German company that made the aircraft. The little bit that I've learned was presented on the History Channel show, American Pickers.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> 1954 Aston Martin DB2/4 as driven by actress Tippi Hedren in Alfred Hitchcock's 1963's "The Birds."
> 
> It's either the story of violent birds attacking a town or of a woman who sees a man she want and, while in pursuit of said man, some birds temporarily get in her way.
> 
> It's such a cool car.
> View attachment 48003


👍👍👍



eagle2250 said:


> The ones in the last photo are produced by Messerschmidt, the same German company that made the aircraft. The little bit that I've learned was presented on the History Channel show, American Pickers.


There were a couple dealers around when I was a kid trying to sell them. Always thought the passenger cabin had an eerie similarity to a 109 cockpit! 

But could you imagine how cool it would be now to putter around the neighborhood in one of those!?

:happy:


----------



## Flanderian

Aston Martin DB4 Zagato -


----------



## Flanderian

1933 Packard Twelve -










1934 Packard Twelve from film, _*Sweet and Lowdown -








*_


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This could almost go in 'Travel should be like this'.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48094
> 
> 
> This could almost go in 'Travel should be like this'.
> 
> View attachment 48095
> 
> 
> View attachment 48096


I will take one of each sir.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48094
> 
> 
> This could almost go in 'Travel should be like this'.
> 
> View attachment 48095
> 
> 
> View attachment 48096


I'm easy to please. The "woody wagon" is enough for me. The other two are just icing on the cake!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48123


That is certainly a beautiful automobile, but pray tell, who do we know that lives at what appears to be their local Federal Reserve Bank building? LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> That is certainly a beautiful automobile, but pray tell, who do we know that lives at what appears to be their local Federal Reserve Bank building? LOL.


The person who can afford that car.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48178


So that is what a "roof rack" looked like back in the day? Nice...very nice!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> So that is what a "roof rack" looked like back in the day? Nice...very nice!


Back when 'motoring' had style.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bit of customizing done here.


----------



## Oldsarge

Normally I'm just not a fan of the XKE but this is a great view.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48188
> 
> 
> Normally I'm just not a fan of the XKE but this is a great view.


Great view and color!

About four decades ago, I had a Toyota Corona Mark II (it was a Japanese "luxury" car). Car was in great shape, but needed a bit of body work and new paint. I picked the same color, as on this XKE. But, where it worked on the Jag, it absolutely did not on the 'yota!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48188
> 
> 
> Normally I'm just not a fan of the XKE but this is a great view.


Magnificent bit of metalwork there, sporting the look of a rush of fast water churning down a rain engorged stream and the object of our affection is in fact sitting at a dead stop! :icon_scratch:


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48188
> 
> 
> Normally I'm just not a fan of the XKE but this is a great view.


Beautiful car but I can't get past their reputation for being less than reliable.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

1933 Horsch 710 Roadster


----------



## FiscalDean

Sarge,

You're really on a roll of late.


----------



## Oldsarge

tumblr is wonderful! 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

The woman: Anita Ekberg

The car: Late '50s Jag. A white exterior with red leather interior is a classic sports-car combo for a reason. (I bet some guys here can narrow the model and year down further).










Also, is that a lock on the gas tank door? I didn't think they were doing that back then.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ "Outlander?"


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ "Outlander?"


Good question. I don't recognize it.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> The woman: Anita Ekberg
> 
> The car: Late '50s Jag. A white exterior with red leather interior is a classic sports-car combo for a reason. (I bet some guys here can narrow the model and year down further).
> 
> View attachment 48314
> 
> 
> Also, is that a lock on the gas tank door? I didn't think they were doing that back then.


Looking good, on all counts! If I am not mistaken, Anita is sitting on the gas cap...I think they were centered at the top of the collar around the cockpit....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good, on all counts! If I am not mistaken, Anita is sitting on the gas cap...I think they were centered at the top of the collar around the cockpit....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


If so - and I don't doubt you - do you have a guess as to what the small cutout her left hand is resting on is?


----------



## Fading Fast

The King of Cool in one of his many cool cars:








And if you are wondering why he's the King of Cool, first, see the movie "Bullitt" and, then, read the McQueen reference in the lyrics to the Rolling Stone's song "Star, Star."


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> If so - and I don't doubt you - do you have a guess as to what the small cutout her left hand is resting on is?


Count me as one 'know-it-all' admitting to be at a loss. I simply recall seeing pictures of old Jags with a big silver disc, what I believed at the time was a gas cap access, centered t the back collar of the cockpit/passenger compartment. Sorry, I can't offer any more detail(s). LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Count me as one 'know-it-all' admitting to be at a loss. I simply recall seeing pictures of old Jags with a big silver disc, what I believed at the time was a gas cap access, centered t the back collar of the cockpit/passenger compartment. Sorry, I can't offer any more detail(s). LOL.


I assure you, I know less than you. I am curious though as, if that isn't the gas-tank opening under her left hand, then what the heck is it?


----------



## David J. Cooper

In the photo, her hand is on the gas cap access door. I found a photo of a trunk and you can see the bulkhead that would enclose the filler hose in that area. This car is an XK 140

The large disc type filler lids seem to be on the XK 120 models as near as I can tell from photos. On both models the filler is on the left side of the car.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> In the photo, her hand is on the gas cap access door. I found a photo of a trunk and you can see the bulkhead that would enclose the filler hose in that area. This car is an XK 140
> 
> The large disc type filler lids seem to be on the XK 120 models as near as I can tell from photos. On both models the filler is on the left side of the car.


Thank you for that most helpful clarification. I, for one, didn't know for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Aston










Alpha










Fiat?










From the sublime to the ridiculous!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48481


I sense a growing disturbance in the force. I may have to become reacquainted with Ford in the upcoming model year.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe one like this?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48541
> 
> 
> Maybe one like this?


Surf Bums: The objects of their passions; their classic rides, both on and off the water; and their preferred dining experiences! Now we know what makes them tick...and all in a single photo. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Surf Bums: The objects of their passions; their classic rides, both on and off the water; and their preferred dining experiences! Now we know what makes them tick...and all in a single photo. Well done, Sir.


I swear, if George Church succeeds in figuring out a cure for aging, that's the lifestyle I intend to pursue. Of course, I'll probably be driving a vintage GM motorhome instead of a woodie but the general idea remains.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48585
> 
> 
> View attachment 48586


The appeal of the iconic Beetle is undeniable! It is possible that the uniquely appealing left front fender is powered by a larger engine than the car itsself! Interesting consideration, an Iron Bug between one's legs? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48542


I had a 1970 2002, but a three liter coupe in Polaris was the car of my dreams! When I bought my 2002 I was able to choose from three in LA! People thought it stood for British Motor Works. It was so seriously over engineered that I refer to it as the BM trouble you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

His Lordship's garage and driveway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48726


Street racers from days gone by? 
:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Street racers from days gone by?
> :icon_scratch:


Yeah, that's what it look like.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48774


It would be a minor crime if that solid red pick-up isn't sitting in some active/former/or retired Marines garage! As for me, I'll stick with my Ford F-150 Crew Cab.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mine is a Honda Ridgeline.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> It would be a minor crime if that solid red pick-up isn't sitting in some active/former/or retired Marines garage! As for me, I'll stick with my Ford F-150 Crew Cab.


Since 2001 every Ford pickup ( except Ranger), has powder metal parts made at my manufacturing plant. For Ford, parts are in the tailgate and shock absorbers.


----------



## Oldsarge

Since we're on a bit of a truck kick . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

This looks kind of like a TR-6, but I'm not sure.


----------



## smmrfld

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48806
> 
> 
> This looks kind of like a TR-6, but I'm not sure.


Maserati 3500GT


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Can't look at any Ferrari convertible without thinking about poor Cameron.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48860


I would gladly give up my SRX for the the Royal Blue Beauty in the post above! Magnificent automotive art.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^
A beautiful photograph, but the car can't hold a candle to this, O Chrysler corporation, you once built a mighty skyscraper and a mighty fine car...


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
More.

Parse that baby out. Younger types visiting here will not appreciate the total cool of the dual radio antennae. Something I had forgotten about until I saw this pic. I was 16 when this lusciousmobile roamed the roads. Check out the reverse fin. And one of the best tail light treatments ever. Wanna see it as a convert (without the continental kit)? Well here you go...


----------



## Big T

If we could only have 1950s styling with 2020 reliability (and body longevity). To me, most modern cars look alike. I yearn for either the 1957 or 1964 Caddy one of my grandfathers had. My other grandfather had a 1964 Dodge Coronet 500, with bucket seats and hypo 383.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Big T said:


> If we could only have 1950s styling with 2020 reliability (and body longevity). To me, most modern cars look alike. I yearn for either the 1957 or 1964 Caddy one of my grandfathers had. My other grandfather had a 1964 Dodge Coronet 500, with bucket seats and hypo 383.


Yes to that. The '58 Cadillac, my dad's white one, was the car I took my first driving test on. Imagine trying to parallel park that polar bear, all pimpled up and nervous. And too, how come Europe never followed our crazy 50s lead with three-tones and fins and record players that popped out beneath the glove compartmebt ('58 Plymouth I think)? And how in such a conservative, Eisenhower type time as the 50s, did the CEOs of The Big Three ever consent to turning their hundreds of thousands of employees loose on railroad cars full of steel and hammer out those wild and wicked designs the world had never seen, then or since.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Since I remember when these first came out, it grieves me that they are now 'vintage'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

There's 'vintage' and then there's VINTAGE!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49254


That looks to be the automotive version of those Brooks Brothers Fun shirts...fascinating to look at, but most of us would never want to own one! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Horsch


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And a Chevrolet concept car leading to the Corvette. I like it a lot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49474
> 
> 
> View attachment 49475


Driving the dream, either one...I can but wish!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49507


I've always been tempted, but the optics just seemed wrong. Truth be known I've always considered the VW Bug to be of a way too feminine design for a manly man to drive and claim as his very own. In the autumn of this life I may have missed the boat as they say.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> I've always been tempted, but the optics just seemed wrong. Truth be known I've always considered the VW Bug to be of a way too feminine design for a manly man to drive and claim as his very own. In the autumn of this life I may have missed the boat as they say.


My second car was a Beetle convertible. The girls loved it and it was a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> I've always been tempted, but the optics just seemed wrong. Truth be known I've always considered the VW Bug to be of a way too feminine design for a manly man to drive and claim as his very own. In the autumn of this life I may have missed the boat as they say.


Weren't you an Air Force Pilot? You could drive a pink Miata with an I heart Howard bumper sticker and be ok.

My sister had that bumper sticker on her Prelude when we were young. I drove the car for a few days when she used my truck to move. I came out of it unscathed.

I drove a last gen Beetle for a couple of weeks while my own vehicle was being repaired and I loved it. Roomy, nimble and fun to drive.


----------



## Fading Fast

We put up a lot of really cool, exotic, expensive cars in this thread and I love many of them, but sometime, simple is really cool too.

I've always loved Humphrey Bogart's character's 1938 Plymouth "De luxe Business Coupe" in 1946's "The Big Sleep:"








I think the lines are very simple, utilitarian pretty as is the entire car.

So, it was fun to see the same car pop up in his 1940 movie "They Drive by Night;" (sadly, only pic of it I could find - you can see the front of it to the right):









And some generic pics from the web:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Silverado Squatter

If you like vintage cars, you will love this wonderful little 11 minute short movie, "The Gentleman's Wager II."


----------



## some_dude

Thanks for posting that! What a great short film.


----------



## Beresford

I assume most people have seen this one? "Rendezvous in Paris." Famous cult film.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I've always been tempted, but the optics just seemed wrong. Truth be known I've always considered the VW Bug to be of a way too feminine design for a manly man to drive and claim as his very own. In the autumn of this life I may have missed the boat as they say.


Dude, your machismo can more than handle it!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

David J. Cooper said:


> Weren't you an Air Force Pilot? You could drive a pink Miata with an I heart Howard bumper sticker and be ok.
> 
> My sister had that bumper sticker on her Prelude when we were young. I drove the car for a few days when she used my truck to move. I came out of it unscathed.
> 
> I drove a last gen Beetle for a couple of weeks while my own vehicle was being repaired and I loved it. Roomy, nimble and fun to drive.


I drive a Mini convertible and no one has given me any guff about it.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> Weren't you an Air Force Pilot? You could drive a pink Miata with an I heart Howard bumper sticker and be ok.
> 
> My sister had that bumper sticker on her Prelude when we were young. I drove the car for a few days when she used my truck to move. I came out of it unscathed.
> 
> I drove a last gen Beetle for a couple of weeks while my own vehicle was being repaired and I loved it. Roomy, nimble and fun to drive.





TKI67 said:


> Dude, your machismo can more than handle it!


LOL. Point taken! Perhaps my next car purchase will be a VolksWagen?


----------



## Oldsarge

And just for giggles . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49678
> 
> 
> View attachment 49679
> 
> 
> View attachment 49680
> 
> 
> View attachment 49681
> 
> 
> View attachment 49682
> 
> 
> And just for giggles . . .
> 
> View attachment 49683


The older automobiles seem to bring with them a greater air of mystery.....and interest!


----------



## Oldsarge

Janis Joplin's 911


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49801
> 
> 
> View attachment 49802
> 
> 
> View attachment 49803
> 
> 
> Janis Joplin's 911


I do so love the Bubble Top showcased in the middle picture, but I must ask, does that glass roof provide any substantial UV protection? If so, that auto would go well with my Randolph Engineering Aviators! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I do so love the Bubble Top showcased in the middle picture, but I must ask, does that glass roof provide any substantial UV protection? If so, that auto would go well with my Randolph Engineering Aviators! LOL.


I think it was a concept car so who knows?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Convoy?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

You can just post the Aston Martin convertible as many times as you like. Just wow.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

What a car! BMW’s finest work.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49909





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49909


I love the three liter coupes. Why can't anyone make a car with such phenomenal visibility anymore?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A scene from my youth!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49882
> 
> 
> Convoy?


My 48 Chev would fit right in there!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50134
> 
> 
> A scene from my youth!


The Bug was in mine, belonging to a friend. The ocean? I believe I was 21 or so, until I saw the ocean.


----------



## Oldsarge

Jag sedan and Mercedes roadster


----------



## Fading Fast

How neat is this car:









*The Forgotten British Race Car With Ferrari Flair*
*The 'coolest thing' about Ford Heacock III's 1961 Sunbeam Harrington Alpine is that it competed in the famed 12 Hours of Sebring wearing the Italian carmaker's logo*

The WSJ story on it: https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fo...h-ferrari-flair-11602596978?mod=hp_listc_pos1

It is a subscription site, fyi.


----------



## Oldsarge

I know these are vintage because I remember them . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> How neat is this car:
> View attachment 50165
> 
> 
> *The Forgotten British Race Car With Ferrari Flair*
> *The 'coolest thing' about Ford Heacock III's 1961 Sunbeam Harrington Alpine is that it competed in the famed 12 Hours of Sebring wearing the Italian carmaker's logo*
> 
> The WSJ story on it: https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fo...h-ferrari-flair-11602596978?mod=hp_listc_pos1
> 
> It is a subscription site, fyi.


Grace Kelly drove an older one in To Catch a Thief.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Grace Kelly drove an older one in To Catch a Thief.


Did not know that, is this the one?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Did not know that, is this the one?
> View attachment 50235
> View attachment 50236


That is it! It has a lot of similarity to Tippi Hedren's Aston Martin in The Birds, but I actually think it is a cooler car.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50221
> 
> 
> View attachment 50222
> 
> 
> View attachment 50223
> 
> 
> I know these are vintage because I remember them . . .


Hey, isn't that the "new" T-Bird?


----------



## David J. Cooper

My brother in law had a 1961 Thunderbird that spent a lot of it’s life with the roof stuck in that exact position. No matter how much money he spent to make it work it inevitably ended up stuck that way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Fun looking up the Black Hornet.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ferreri-day


----------



## Oldsarge

Let's have some REAL vintage.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## Oldsarge

Is Warp Drive standard or do you have to pay extra?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just for grins a $35,000 replicar and an Enzo. I prefer the cheap knockoff! !


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50408


What's not to love about a Bronco? The new one's ought to be showing up in the local dealerships soon...we can only hope!


----------



## Oldsarge

If I had millions I would collect vintage race cars.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50447
> 
> 
> If I had millions I would collect vintage race cars.


I used to have one of those, a Schuco.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50627
> 
> 
> View attachment 50628


Ahh to be able to say, "my petro-mobile and my car in front of my house." But I can't, so I shan't limiting my observation to nice crib and nice car.


----------



## Fading Fast

In my queue of personal favorites, this one, as the kids would say, is trending:


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> In my queue of personal favorites, this one, as the kids would say, is trending:
> View attachment 50638


The body of that magnificent beast makes for a beautiful redhead! However, considering the low slug stance, stiff suspension and cramped cockpit, she is nice to look at and perhaps even lust after, but I suspect she might make for a decidedly punishing ride for some of us! I think I will stick with my Cadillac! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Yesterday afternoon I went to the grocery store, and my little thirteen year old Oxford green Mini S convertible parked next to a new bright red Ferrari. I think it was a Spider Convertible but am not sufficiently versed in current Ferraris to be sure. It is humbling to park a car you think is pretty cool next to one for which a set of tires would cost more than your whole car could fetch! I'll bet he was buying halibut or rib lamb chops! I got dog treats.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> The body of that magnificent beast makes for a beautiful redhead! However, considering the low slug stance, stiff suspension and cramped cockpit, she is nice to look at and perhaps even lust after, but I suspect she might make for a decidedly punishing ride for some of us! I think I will stick with my Cadillac! LOL.


Since it's all fantasy, I can have the magnificent beast plus another more comfortable car for every day. Oh heck, since it's all in my mind, I'll have more than one fun car. 



TKI67 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I went to the grocery store, and my little thirteen year old Oxford green Mini S convertible parked next to a new bright red Ferrari. I think it was a Spider Convertible but am not sufficiently versed in current Ferraris to be sure. It is humbling to park a car you think is pretty cool next to one for which a set of tires would cost more than your whole car could fetch! I'll bet he was buying halibut or rib lamb chops! I got dog treats.


This reminds me of a private banker I used to work with - what are you talking about FF? As do most AAAC member, I dress pretty well and usually was the nicest dressed guy in the room at work - not necessarily with the most expensive clothes - but well-tailored and matched, at least, IMO.

But for several years, I worked with a private banker (my trading team supported his team's clients) and he was always dressed impeccably in beautiful suits, shirt, ties that were either custom or from the uber-luxury top brands. And this guy knew how to buy clothes, have them tailored and assembled into an outfit.

He always - every single day - looked like he walked out of a Savile Row shop. As with your very nice car parked next to the Ferrari, I always felt a bit humbled when I was in a meeting with him.

I kid you not, I would joke with my girlfriend at night, as we finished a dinner of leftover sammies, screw-top wine, followed up by us washing the dishes and taking the dog out for a walk that this man probably had just finished having his butler serve him a meal the equivalent of the finest five-star restaurant with a bottle of vintage blah, blah, blah from the side of the wine list that I never even look at.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Since it's all fantasy, I can have the magnificent beast plus another more comfortable car for every day. Oh heck, since it's all in my mind, I'll have more than one fun car.
> 
> This reminds me of a private banker I used to work with - what are you talking about FF? As do most AAAC member, I dress pretty well and usually was the nicest dressed guy in the room at work - not necessarily with the most expensive clothes - but well-tailored and matched, at least, IMO.
> 
> But for several years, I worked with a private banker (my trading team supported his team's clients) and he was always dressed impeccably in beautiful suits, shirt, ties that were either custom or from the uber-luxury top brands. And this guy knew how to buy clothes, have them tailored and assembled into an outfit.
> 
> He always - every single day - looked like he walked out of a Savile Row shop. As with your very nice car parked next to the Ferrari, I always felt a bit humbled when I was in a meeting with him.
> 
> I kid you not, I would joke with my girlfriend at night, as we finished a dinner of leftover sammies, screw-top wine, followed up by us washing the dishes and taking the dog out for a walk that this man probably had just finished having his butler serve him a meal the equivalent of the finest five-star restaurant with a bottle of vintage blah, blah, blah from the side of the wine list that I never even look at.


One of the things I love about being hardcore TNSIL is being OTR except for the occasional sweater or socks knitted by a loved one.


----------



## fishertw




----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> One of the things I love about being hardcore TNSIL is being OTR except for the occasional sweater or socks knitted by a loved one.


You're spot on. This guy was not TNSIL, but more English with a Continental flair.

Even if I had his budget for clothes, I wouldn't dress the way he did, but I respected that he had both money and taste.

I lot of guys on Wall St spend ridiculous amounts of money on clothes, but don't look well turned out - expensive, but not well done. This guy knew what he was doing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50667
> 
> 
> View attachment 50668


Interesting that under these two illustrious Fords I got a pop up to build a Bronco! For a moment I thought it was part of the post.


----------



## Oldsarge

At least in a Jag, you'd die in style.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Looks pretty much like the Steve McQueen "Bullitt" one:


----------



## fishertw

1964 Ferrari beats Ford


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

Even off the track, LeMans is a literal car show


----------



## Fading Fast

On TCM in the background now is the movie "Sunday in New York" with this beautiful car, Mercedes-Benz 190 SL circa early '60s*,* in it.


----------



## fishertw

Dedicated sports car race fans. The fellow in the 356 has only one seat. The rest of the space is we


----------



## Oldsarge

If I ever got a Rolls, it would be one of this vintage. I don't care for the more modern models at all.


----------



## London380sl

Here something you'll likely never see - a Mercedes 450Sl Shooting Brake. Too bad Mercedes never made these cars. Somebody took a 1979 450sl Convertible and made it into a wagon. There are few things I dislike about the car, such as wheels, but In my opinion they did a real nice conversion job. Sold On Bring a Trailer a couple of years ago for $30,000. For more pics and description go here:
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-mercedes-benz-450sl-5/

Reminds of the Mustang wagon concept cars that were floated in the 60'S


----------



## fishertw

fishertw said:


> Dedicated sports car race fans. The fellow in the 356 has only one seat. The rest of the space is we
> View attachment 50816





London380sl said:


> View attachment 50854
> 
> 
> Here something you'll likely never see - a Mercedes 450Sl Shooting Brake. Too bad Mercedes never made these cars. Somebody took a 1979 450sl Convertible and made it into a wagon. There are few things I dislike about the car, such as wheels, but In my opinion they did a real nice conversion job. Sold On Bring a Trailer a couple of years ago for $30,000. For more pics and description go here:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-mercedes-benz-450sl-5/
> 
> Reminds of the Mustang wagon concept cars that were floated in the 60'S
> 
> View attachment 50855


I think the Mustang would not have been called shooting brake but a shag wagon.


----------



## Fading Fast

London380sl said:


> ...
> 
> Reminds of the Mustang wagon concept cars that were floated in the 60'S


I can't think of a better way for Ford to have destroyed a brand - the Mustang - associate with youth, racing and fun than to have put out a Mustang station wagon model. Was that really something Ford considered?


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50627
> 
> 
> View attachment 50628


I came very close to buying an XK120 when I was in college. I happened upon one for sale in some used car lot, in heavy need of restoration... it was $5000 or thereabouts.

British racing green is definitely it's rightful color.

To this day I an at once (1) thankful and (2) full of regrets that I didn't buy it.

(I bought and restored an Austin Healy instead.)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

When I was in college $5000 would have kept my wife and I fed and housed for the entire year.


----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> When I was in college $5000 would have kept my wife and I fed and housed for the entire year.


Yep! And likely pay tuition.


----------



## London380sl

Fading Fast said:


> I can't think of a better way for Ford to have destroyed a brand - the Mustang - associate with youth, racing and fun than to have put out a Mustang station wagon model. Was that really something Ford considered?


It was. And I can see the advantage of such a car. It addressed the biggest problem of sporty cars - limited carrying capacity.

GM also developed a couple of concept sports wagon such as the 1956 Corvette Nomad wagon.










More famously they produced the concept Trans Am Sports Wagon in the late 70's.









I remember this one. It was considered for production but was killed when the cost proved to be too prohibitive. The car did make it to television in 1979







making a guest appearance on the Rockford Files.

European car companies have made production Shooting Brakes versions of their cars.

The most famous, and my favorite, is the Volvo 1800 ES from the early 70's.










BMW came out with Z3 coupe in 1999.








Even Ferrari has created a shooting brake in 2017 - The FF


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> When I was in college $5000 would have kept my wife and I fed and housed for the entire year.


In my defense, I did have a "full ride" for college which covered tuition and added a stipend for housing, food, and books.

And I don't drink, so I never went bars, parties, or "clubs"... but I *am* a committed Petrol Head. I also hadn't discovered *nice* clothes yet (I blame my Parisian girlfriend who came along in my senior year for that...)

So... cars it was!

DH


----------



## Dhaller

London380sl said:


> The most famous, and my favorite, is the Volvo 1800 ES from the early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 50896


The Volvo 1800 - a car I've liked for 40+ years - is still on my radar. At some point, if I can find a fully restored (since I'm out of the restoration game at this point) or immaculately kept ES version at a decent price, I may buy one... right after I expand my garage?

DH


----------



## fishertw

Dhaller said:


> The Volvo 1800 - a car I've liked for 40+ years - is still on my radar. At some point, if I can find a fully restored (since I'm out of the restoration game at this point) or immaculately kept ES version at a decent price, I may buy one... right after I expand my garage?
> 
> DH


I think growing the garage is a must for any of us who need to "let out the belt" so to speak.
I did sit in a P1800 when I bought my 142 while in College in about 1971. Loved them ever since.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

fishertw said:


> I think growing the garage is a must for any of us who need to "let out the belt" so to speak.
> I did sit in a P1800 when I bought my 142 while in College in about 1971. Loved them ever since.


My automotive crush in 1971 was the BMW three liter coupe, closely followed by the Bavaria. I ended up with a 2002 and wish I still had it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've wanted a Volvo 1800 ever since they came out. I have no idea where I'd put it but I still dream . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

TKI67 said:


> My automotive crush in 1971 was the BMW three liter coupe, closely followed by the Bavaria. I ended up with a 2002 and wish I still had it.


My best friend in NC is currently restoring two 2002's that he bought from a guy as a pair. One had a title and one did not. He researched and found the title to the second one and will have both running soon. He also has a Z3 and a recent model 5 series so he is besotted with BMW's


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

I think they REALLY do not want you to park here!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

My old Mercedes...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I've always had a thing for cowboy Cadillacs


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

some_dude said:


> My old Mercedes...


Those are beautiful. Are you a member of the MBCA?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51334


Stunning, but I must ask, but where is American Graffiti character John Milner? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Stunning, but I must ask, but where is American Graffiti character John Milner? :icon_scratch:


Behind the camera?


----------



## some_dude

David J. Cooper said:


> Those are beautiful. Are you a member of the MBCA?


Yes, I am. In fact, my 3.5 Coupe was featured in the Star magazine a few years ago, in a story about the previous owner and his drive from Texas to Oregon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

some_dude said:


> Yes, I am. In fact, my 3.5 Coupe was featured in the Star magazine a few years ago, in a story about the previous owner and his drive from Texas to Oregon.


Excellent, then I will save my pitch for those who have yet to join up.

If the borders reopen I will look for a Portland event as an excuse to drive my R107 to.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

All through college I wanted one of these . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

But this is my kind of vintage.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51469
> 
> 
> But this is my kind of vintage.
> 
> View attachment 51471


Long, sleek and yes, powerful....AKA..."Rolling Thunder!"


----------



## David J. Cooper

The truck looks usable but the land yacht above it seems extravagant.

On Saturday it was just above freezing but sunny here. After our walk we jumped in our R107 and cruised around with the top down. To me any vintage vehicle has to be usable.

I suppose some people just enjoy the beauty but I love to drive.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> The truck looks usable but the land yacht above it seems extravagant.
> 
> On Saturday it was just above freezing but sunny here. After our walk we jumped in our R107 and cruised around with the top down. To me any vintage vehicle has to be usable.
> 
> I suppose some people just enjoy the beauty but I love to drive.


I guess the reason I chose the truck is for the pure utility of it all. If, like my daughter, I lived downtown I would do the same thing she does. Mostly walk and only occasionally climb into an auto. I really need to get back on a bicycle again and start using public trans. C'monnnnnnnn, vaccine!


----------



## Oldsarge

rear view . . . of the CARS.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

P.G. Wodehouse in his AC Roadster


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51600
> 
> 
> View attachment 51601
> 
> 
> rear view . . . of the CARS.


Would you just look at the wine hued Corinthian leather covering those seat cushions! Such a beautiful sunset and yet, so early in the day. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51645
> 
> 
> View attachment 51646
> 
> 
> View attachment 51647


I can't recall ever seeing a vehicle design, sporting a 360 degree bumper beore enjoying the car pictured in your post above. Were the vehicle mine, I would have the wide, chromed strips on the sides and rear quarter panels removed. What, pray tell, are we looking at? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I can't recall ever seeing a vehicle design, sporting a 360 degree bumper beore enjoying the car pictured in your post above. Were the vehicle mine, I would have the wide, chromed strips on the sides and rear quarter panels removed. What, pray tell, are we looking at? :icon_scratch:


It's a post WWII Kurtis 'sportscar' made in California. Only about 32 were ever manufactured.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cord










Chrysler


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Is this a bug-eyed Sprite painted pink?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51772
> 
> 
> Is this a bug-eyed Sprite painted pink?


An invitational tryst, perhaps? If so, that is not the optimal four wheeled platform for such an endeavor! LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

It is a Nissan Figaro. Just over 20,000 were built in the early 90s for the Japanese market. All were right hand drive.

It’s not at all unusual to see one in the wild if you live in Vancouver.


----------



## DCR

Oldsarge said:


> I've always had a thing for cowboy Cadillacs
> 
> View attachment 51308


I've had a soft spot for Elkies since my time living in CA's San Joaquin valley. Never heard the Cowboy Cadillac term before though, that's hilarious.


----------



## Oldsarge

More pink sports car.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Variations on a theme of 'Woodie':


----------



## Oldsarge

Kleinschnichtzer


----------



## Oldsarge

More woodie.









and stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge

And then there's *VINTAGE








*


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> More woodie.
> View attachment 51916
> 
> 
> and stuff.
> 
> View attachment 51917
> 
> 
> View attachment 51918
> 
> 
> View attachment 51919
> 
> 
> View attachment 51920
> 
> 
> View attachment 51921


My heart goes to the Willey's, with the Woody Wagon Jeep running a close second!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51945


Some devotee really slapped the Simonize to that beast. Beautiful...absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Oldsarge

Woodie forever.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Bishop Odo




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52140


Santa drove a Ford Truck?  Over the years, I've driven a few of those myself! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Santa drove a Ford Truck?  Over the years, I've driven a few of those myself! LOL.


Yes Santa drove a Ford truck (each new Ford truck has between 6 and 18 parts I make).


----------



## FiscalDean

Not sure if this has been done before.


----------



## Oldsarge

Has anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> 
> View attachment 52173


Why that looks like the animated character George Jetson, out for a drive wearing vintage wardrobe items...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

If you remove the beard, I think so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## J. Aubrey

Has anyone been to the Cord Duesenberg Museum in Auburn Indiana? Someone may have already posted some like these.









These cars are the only ones to have inspired me to own models of cars.


----------



## Oldsarge

J. Aubrey said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Has anyone been to the Cord Duesenberg Museum in Auburn Indiana? Someone may have already posted some like these.
> View attachment 52265
> 
> 
> These cars are the only ones to have inspired me to own models of cars.


the greatest designs America ever produced.


----------



## eagle2250

J. Aubrey said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Has anyone been to the Cord Duesenberg Museum in Auburn Indiana? Someone may have already posted some like these.
> View attachment 52265
> 
> 
> These cars are the only ones to have inspired me to own models of cars.


Having lived for years in Valparaiso, IN, just hours from that wonderful collection of automotive history, I can't believe I had no idea that it existed. Once this pandemic is over and we visit friends and family still living in Hoosierville, I'll have to make a detour and get a first hand look at those automotive beauties!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Valdpo? Were you there for the Homer and Bryce Drew years?

Those cars are beautiful but I would think the Corvette, especially the C2 was the greatest. Just one man’s opinion. 

Evidently the running gear on the Cords were a great idea, poorly executed.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> Valdpo? Were you there for the Homer and Bryce Drew years?
> 
> Those cars are beautiful but I would think the Corvette, especially the C2 was the greatest. Just one man's opinion.
> 
> Evidently the running gear on the Cords were a great idea, poorly executed.


That's my understanding as well. If the Depression hadn't taken them out and they'd had time to perfect it . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

And Art Deco-mobile?


----------



## London380sl

Oldsarge said:


> Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> 
> View attachment 52173


It's a 1964 Peel Trident! You can read all about it here:
https://silodrome.com/peel-trident-car/


----------



## drpeter

J. Aubrey said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Has anyone been to the Cord Duesenberg Museum in Auburn Indiana? Someone may have already posted some like these.
> View attachment 52265
> 
> 
> These cars are the only ones to have inspired me to own models of cars.


Auburn, Indiana? That is lovely! There's a classic car named Auburn. Not sure if they had a factory for it in this town.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> Valdpo? Were you there for the Homer and Bryce Drew years?
> 
> Those cars are beautiful but I would think the Corvette, especially the C2 was the greatest. Just one man's opinion.
> 
> Evidently the running gear on the Cords were a great idea, poorly executed.


Indeed we were there through the Homer and Bryce Drew years....Coach and family attended the same Church we did. I can close my eyes and still see the coach sitting five pews ahead of us, sporting his signature travel mug of coffee each Sunday! He was a very approachable local celebrity.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Bryce’s buzzer beater has been on the CBS opening for ever. It is Iconic and reminds people that they should keep watching until the end.


----------



## Oldsarge

'31 Ford


----------



## Oldsarge

From the sublime to the ridiculous!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Grand Marks


----------



## Oldsarge

Classic sport


----------



## Oldsarge

Ahead of the time that never really came.










1938, if you can believe.


----------



## some_dude

Oldsarge said:


> Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> 
> View attachment 52173


Yes, actually. At least twice. There was one parked in front of a store in, I think, Trafalgar Square in London. And I believe I saw another one in front of a store in Vancouver BC. Or maybe Victoria?

However, I have never seen one moving under it's own power, except on TV. The Top Gear where Jeremy Clarkson drives one into the BBC offices and in the elevator is hilarious.


----------



## J. Aubrey




----------



## Andy

J. Aubrey said:


> View attachment 52447


The Studebaker Avanti is one of my all time favorite designs. Classic!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52325
> 
> 
> '31 Ford


Model A Fords, in my opinion, were/are, the most aesthetically pleasing vehicles ever built. Perfect size and, at the time, a very innovative vehicle.

I nearly purchased one about a decade ago. Price was just alright, but part of the price was the owner's desire to be compensated for a very poor partial restoration. That plus my garage was already full of projects!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Model A Fords, in my opinion, were/are, the most aesthetically pleasing vehicles ever built. Perfect size and, at the time, a very innovative vehicle.
> 
> I nearly purchased one about a decade ago. Price was just alright, but part of the price was the owner's desire to be compensated for a very poor partial restoration. That plus my garage was already full of projects!


Mine still is . . .


Andy said:


> The Studebaker Avanti is one of my all time favorite designs. Classic!


Decades old and it still looks cutting edge.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Mine still is . . .
> 
> Decades old and it still looks cutting edge.


I might have been 10 or 12 at the time, but I received a Avanti model car kit, and the design of the car just spoke to me. It also remains in my memory of a cutting edge American car design and just plain beautiful. Today, we tend to think of cars only with the names of make/models still in production, but some of the best, sadly, are no longer with us, such as Studebakers, Hudson/Nash and so forth.


----------



## Oldsarge

Jag










Woodies forever










Immortal Shelby Cobra


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## J. Aubrey

A 1966 Corona.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52464
> 
> 
> Jag
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> 
> Woodies forever
> 
> View attachment 52466
> 
> 
> Immortal Shelby Cobra


I'll lay claim to the Woody! Please?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

PF Coupe is just so elegant. Someone I know described it as "Grace Kelly wearing a Chanel dress" and I've never forgotten that.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52494


----------



## David J. Cooper

J. Aubrey said:


> View attachment 52500
> 
> A 1966 Corona.


welcome J.Aubrey. A very cool car to look at. Reminiscent of the PF designed Datsun Bluebird and Alfa Giulias from the same era.


----------



## Big T

David J. Cooper said:


> welcome J.Aubrey. A very cool car to look at. Reminiscent of the PF designed Datsun Bluebird and Alfa Giulias from the same era.


I had an early 70s Corona Mk. II. Somewhat similar body shape, bit more rounding over. High end luxury appointments in interior, but very problematic To keep running. Engine had a dial to turn to set timing dwell, convenient but so easy to screw up. Radio had a mechanical station seek feature, that had pulleys and very thin steel cable. This era of Toyota, had a rusting problem worse than the worse year of Chrysler products!

I varied between disliking that car and outright hatred of it! In all honest, I don't know what I did with it, but it seemed to have just disappeared off the face of the earth!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## J. Aubrey

Just watched the Mecum auction from earlier in 2020, and the transfer of wealth involved with the surviving Bulitt Mustang GT. Interesting back story.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52657
> 
> 
> View attachment 52658


I can't say I have ever before seen a VW fifth wheel Camping Rig, but now, will forever fervently wish to find such a beast parked in my drive on Christmas morn. Wait a minute....that ship has sailed for this year. Oh well, I have the first item on my wish list for Christmas 2021! LOL. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

A few months ago, I posted about the 1938 Plymouth coupe driven by the characters played by actor Humphrey Bogart in the movies "The Big Sleep" from 1946 and "The Drive By Night" from 1940 (see here:  #1,084 ).

I love the car's simple timeless lines. Well, the other day I'm watching 1941's "High Sierra" and a very similar Plymouth shows up.

To be sure, all three movies were made by Warner Brothers Studio, so it's possible that it's just a coincidence as they obviously want to reuse cars, props, etc., to save money.

But there is also the possibility that Bogart, one of the biggest stars in Hollywood at that time, liked the car and/or believe it brought him/the movie good luck as it is a bit surprising to see his character drive, essentially, the same car in three movies from three different years. He had the clout, one assumes, to probably choose the car his characters drove (as long as it fit the story).

Here's the Plymouth coupe in "High Sierra." Apparently, they used a '37 and '38 in "High Sierra" as per this quote, "Note to Car Buffs: In High Sierra, his car alternates between a 37 Plymouth coupe and a 38. obviously only apparent to car buffs and their amazing attention to detail." from this site, 
















And now in a museum ⇩


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## J. Aubrey




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52796


I wonder what this is. It has the prancing horse and seems like a 365 Daytona but the front end is not original and some of the lines are off. Maybe coach built or modified or 1 of the kit cars that Ferrari sued the manufacturer's of.

To continue my rant. I can find no photos of one without the giant wrap around indicator lamps. Also the door handle on this one is tragic.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> I wonder what this is. It has the prancing horse and seems like a 365 Daytona but the front end is not original and some of the lines are off. Maybe coach built or modified or 1 of the kit cars that Ferrari sued the manufacturer's of.
> 
> To continue my rant. I can find no photos of one without the giant wrap around indicator lamps. Also the door handle on this one is tragic.


Maybe Enzo had an off day?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is something called a Davis Divan, c. 1947 or '48.


----------



## J. Aubrey




----------



## Oldsarge

I'd like to know what someone was thinking . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53128


........and Santa, this is a picture of the classic automobile I would like to see under the Tree, next Christmas!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's French. It's a car. It's . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53291


Can there be anything wrong for "real men" like us, wishing for a 'Woodie?' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm guessing it's art?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> This is something called a Davis Divan, c. 1947 or '48.
> 
> View attachment 52979


Inspiration for AMC Pacer!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53322


Are we looking at one of those Messerschmidt creations? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at one of those Messerschmidt creations? :icon_scratch:


Check with the grandbabies-might be the inspiration for the Italian tire changing cars on the animated film "Cars".


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at one of those Messerschmidt creations? :icon_scratch:


That was my guess. My in-laws bought one in Europe back in the late 50's and shipped it home. They drove it for several years before it became impossible to repair from lack of parts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge. I noticed you have posted photos of Alpines in the past. Here is a very nice one for sale in your back yard. Watch the driving video, check the price and then try to resist:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-alpine-a-310/


----------



## Oldsarge

Very nice! However, it would need a garage to properly store it and mine is full of woodworking equipment. Pity . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

The yellow dual-cowl phaeton up above is really something. Dual cowl is the true gentleman's vehicle.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Very nice! However, it would need a garage to properly store it and mine is full of woodworking equipment. Pity . . .


Woodworking equipment? You're speaking my language! I actually have two shops, one in my basement and a second in a warehouse building I own. I'm a collector of vintage hand tools also.

Anyhow, when you run out of room, simply buy another space!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53492
> 
> 
> View attachment 53493
> 
> 
> View attachment 53494


Now who doesn't love a candy apple red road runner, other than that fellow driving that powder blue "jenny on the block" ancestor shown in the picture above? LOL.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53113
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what someone was thinking . . .


Ken Tyrrell was watching apparently!!


----------



## David J. Cooper

That spare tire “swim grid” wasn’t just for T Birds, Ford offered them on Galaxies 500s as well. Imagine parallel parking one.


----------



## Oldsarge

When I was a kid we called them Continental Kits.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Now who doesn't love a candy apple red road runner, other than that fellow driving that powder blue "jenny on the block" ancestor shown in the picture above? LOL.


Thanks Eagle, I was trying to remember the name for that shade of red.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53616


The nose art on that flying machine is at once thought provoking and memorable!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The nose art on that flying machine is at once thought provoking and memorable!


Is it you or me that has a "dirty" mind? What's Mrs. Eagle say?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53689


Gorgeous!

I absolutely love black (my 48 is black), but I only owned one as a daily driver! Two minutes after washing, it needed washed again! Funny, but our family settles in on similar colors, now it is light gray, a half dozen years ago, white (Both vehicle colors that look clean even when dirty).


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53687


Never been a fan of driving in snow, but that ride is a stunner! I would make an exception in this case.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Never been a fan of driving in snow, but that ride is a stunner! I would make an exception in this case.


You've been out of Pennsyltucky too long! Kids in first grade here, learn how to drive in the snow. By fifth grade, they're loving it!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Big T said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I absolutely love black (my 48 is black), but I only owned one as a daily driver! Two minutes after washing, it needed washed again! Funny, but our family settles in on similar colors, now it is light gray, a half dozen years ago, white (Both vehicle colors that look clean even when dirty).


There are ways to keep a black car looking good. I use a product from the Chemical Guys called Beadmaker. You spray it on a wet car before drying. With a good coat of carnuba and the beadmaker you should have no problem for a week or two.

What is a 48?


----------



## Big T

David J. Cooper said:


> There are ways to keep a black car looking good. I use a product from the Chemical Guys called Beadmaker. You spray it on a wet car before drying. With a good coat of carnuba and the beadmaker you should have no problem for a week or two.
> 
> What is a 48?


I have a 1948 Chevy Areosedan Fleetline. Body is restored (not off the frame) and interior (better than good condition) is stock, except for carpet. There are pics of it somewhere here in AAAC, I'll see if I can locate.


----------



## Big T

David J. Cooper said:


> There are ways to keep a black car looking good. I use a product from the Chemical Guys called Beadmaker. You spray it on a wet car before drying. With a good coat of carnuba and the beadmaker you should have no problem for a week or two.
> 
> What is a 48?


Go to post 821 in this thread.

T


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure that this is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is about my vintage


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53810
> 
> 
> This is about my vintage


The favored ride of the flower children of our generation!


----------



## Oldsarge

Adventure wagons!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

I believe that is a Pur Sang Oldsarge? Such incredible cars.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53870


Truth be told, I think Grandma has the right idea! Just saying...


----------



## David J. Cooper

Personally I love the luggage rack adorned with a great old case. I suppose they are unavoidable on a Morgan. The rest of the world is very unkind to them.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> I believe that is a Pur Sang Oldsarge? Such incredible cars.


I dunno. The hood ornament looks like an Oldsmobile (I think) but I don't recognize the body shape at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

I never knew customizing Studebakers was a thing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53894
> 
> 
> View attachment 53895
> 
> 
> I never knew customizing Studebakers was a thing.


A man can never have too many Woody's! That one is unusual, but it's also a beauty.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> I dunno. The hood ornament looks like an Oldsmobile (I think) but I don't recognize the body shape at all.


This is a pretty great look at the hand built Pur Sang type 35. That photo came from this article originally I believe. One sold on Bring a Trailer for about a quarter of a million.

https://www.hagerty.com/media/hagerty-magazine/is-a-pur-sang-a-bugatti/


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> This is a pretty great look at the hand built Pur Sang type 35. That photo came from this article originally I believe. One sold on Bring a Trailer for about a quarter of a million.
> 
> https://www.hagerty.com/media/hagerty-magazine/is-a-pur-sang-a-bugatti/


Okay, now I have to look it up. I've heard of some obscure cars but you've got me on that one.

Oh, _that's_ the Pur Sang! Sorry, I thought you meant the one above it. Actually, it's quite attractive and not being any kind of car snob (but don't get me started on shotguns) I'd be rather happy with one, though given a choice I prefer the versions of about ten years later.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52741


I had one of these. It threw a rod.


----------



## Oldsarge

More woodie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Orsini said:


> I had one of these. It threw a rod.


That's a Gordini if I'm not mistaken. Rear engine French at it's best.


----------



## Oldsarge

I was wondering what that was. Thanks for info. Not being a connoisseur of French automobilia, I was at a loss.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I would not consider myself a connoisseur of French automobiles but when in France I thought it the thing to do. I have driven a Scenic and a Clio. Not anything I am in a hurry to do again.

I once helped a friend take a part a Peugeot 404 in the early 80s. Very stoutly built but the engineering was comical.

Some of the modern Peugeot’s and Citroens are very fast and elegant cars.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a great deal of respect for the French engineers' ability to think so far outside the box that you need a telescope. They do some seriously amazing things.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54046


Looks a bit like the nose on an old F100 Super Saber..and potentially just as fast! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

'54 Corvette Concept car. The original was trashed in that year but there is a recreation running around the Concours circuit someplace. Rather slick, methinks.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54071


Booze and heroin took her from us back in 1970, I believe. Can't help but wonder if the car has survived her and is hidden away in a garage somewhere? :crazy:


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54071


Oh Lord, won't you buy me, a Mercedes Benz,
my friends all drive Porsches,
I must make amends...


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Booze and heroin took her from us back in 1970, I believe. Can't help but wonder if the car has survived her and is hidden away in a garage somewhere? :crazy:


My wife and I visited the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland a few years back. It was on display back then. The last time we toured, fall of 2019, it was no longer on display.


----------



## Oldsarge

Modified C type Jag. Ooo, would I like one of those!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> My wife and I visited the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland a few years back. It was on display back then. The last time we toured, fall of 2019, it was no longer on display.


I vaguely recall reading recently that it was sold for a couple million dollars.


----------



## David J. Cooper

“As usual, Sotheby’s would not disclose the name of the buyer, nor did they come forward at the time. In September 2016, Tim Collins of WBCK Radio reported the owner was a woman who purchased the car as a 60th birthday present to herself. The report also stated that the owner is in the Kalamazoo/Battle Creek, Michigan area. Viable information as the Porsche has been displayed at the Gilmore Car Museum in Hickory Corners, Michigan in October 2016 and, most recently in May 2017.”

From America’s Blues Scene Website.


----------



## Oldsarge

👍


----------



## some_dude

David J. Cooper said:


> "As usual, Sotheby's would not disclose the name of the buyer, nor did they come forward at the time. In September 2016, Tim Collins of WBCK Radio reported the owner was a woman who purchased the car as a 60th birthday present to herself. The report also stated that the owner is in the Kalamazoo/Battle Creek, Michigan area. Viable information as the Porsche has been displayed at the Gilmore Car Museum in Hickory Corners, Michigan in October 2016 and, most recently in May 2017."
> 
> From America's Blues Scene Website.


Even crazier, I think it's been repainted at least once!


----------



## some_dude

Did you see the Dual Cowl Packard on BringATrailer?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1931-packard-840-dual-cowl-sport-phaeton/

Now that is a gentleman's motor car!


----------



## Oldsarge

some_dude said:


> Did you see the Dual Cowl Packard on BringATrailer?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1931-packard-840-dual-cowl-sport-phaeton/
> 
> Now that is a gentleman's motor car!


Merciful Heaven! What a glorious motor.


----------



## Oldsarge

some_dude said:


> Even crazier, I think it's been repainted at least once!


Sacriledge!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Merciful Heaven! What a glorious motor.


Is that a motor or is it a dining table? Regardless of which, it is certainly clean enough to eat off of it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think this may be a Clenet


----------



## some_dude

I hope we can all agree that a Clenet is NOT a gentleman's motor car. Nor is an Excalibur, or anything with a fiberglass body and a VW chassis.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think this may be a Clenet
> 
> View attachment 54200
> 
> 
> View attachment 54201
> 
> 
> View attachment 54202


Yes they did....put two coats of Simonize on those last two rides!


----------



## David J. Cooper

some_dude said:


> I hope we can all agree that a Clenet is NOT a gentleman's motor car. Nor is an Excalibur, or anything with a fiberglass body and a VW chassis.


ABSOLUTLY!

A very good friend of mine has dabbled in the kit car world. He hangs with Excalibur and Panther owners a bit. Here is his project:
http://www.britishv8.org/MG/BillSpohn.htm


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> ABSOLUTLY!
> 
> A very good friend of mine has dabbled in the kit car world. He hangs with Excalibur and Panther owners a bit. Here is his project:
> http://www.britishv8.org/MG/BillSpohn.htm


I'd rather have the original MGA, myself, though the muscular V6 is appealing.


----------



## Oldsarge

OMG! Airbrushed van murals. I remember those . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Alfa Romeo!




























And MGA










And, of course, the obligatory Woodie!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Carabunga!


----------



## David J. Cooper

How about an MGA Coupe. The doors are so small only a wee man could drive it.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 54442
> 
> How about an MGA Coupe. The doors are so small only a wee man could drive it.


True that. I have a friend who is about 6'3" and the only sportscar he can fit into is a Porsche. So he owns one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54506


Perchance, are we looking at the ancestral "Bumblebee" from the Transformer's movie series? LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54518


An automotive dream machine that was/is never to become a part of my life's reality...sad, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54535


What Eagle said about the Vette applies to me and a 911.

My Mrs indicated that she would like a Porsche as our next car. Knowing she meant a 911, as the other cars Porsche offered would not have entered her thoughts. Also we were driving next to our friend Ken's 86 911 at the time.

The next day on my lunch break I walked to a nearby used exotics dealer (Wiessach), knowing this could be my chance. Of course it was the 993 I wanted and they had a bevy of them. All low miles and very well priced. I could not believe my luck.

I knew that no matter how much I had to contort myself to fit in it, I would make it work. Once in the driver's seat, I had to recline the seat and turn on my side so much that I looked more like Cleopatra on a sedan chair than Hans Stuck in a 911. I could not work the pedals.


----------



## Oldsarge

Goodness. You must be one long drink of water. I have a friend who drives a 911 because it's the only sports car he can fit into. But then, he's only 6'3".


----------



## Oldsarge

From the ridiculous to the sublime . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> From the ridiculous to the sublime . . .
> 
> View attachment 54571
> 
> 
> View attachment 54565


The first photo makes a good argument for our return to the horse for our transportation needs....and I am not particularly fond of horses!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> Goodness. You must be one long drink of water. I have a friend who drives a 911 because it's the only sports car he can fit into. But then, he's only 6'3".


I think the newer Porsches have gotten a bit bigger. The 993 was the last of the air cooled 911s. I am just over 6'4".

The new cars just don't interest me with their paddle shifters and computers.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what this is, other than an automobile.


----------



## some_dude

I'm 6'4" - 6'5" depending on which shoes I wear and the day, and I've driven 911s for more than 30 years. No problems fitting whatsoever. My Targa has a bit more headroom than a coupe, but I owned a 911SC sunroof coupe for a while, and while my head touched, it was fine.

I've driven a 993, but haven't owned one, and it had tons of room-- and was a sunroof coupe.

Right now, I have a 75 911S Targa, which I quite like.



David J. Cooper said:


> What Eagle said about the Vette applies to me and a 911.
> 
> My Mrs indicated that she would like a Porsche as our next car. Knowing she meant a 911, as the other cars Porsche offered would not have entered her thoughts. Also we were driving next to our friend Ken's 86 911 at the time.
> 
> The next day on my lunch break I walked to a nearby used exotics dealer (Wiessach), knowing this could be my chance. Of course it was the 993 I wanted and they had a bevy of them. All low miles and very well priced. I could not believe my luck.
> 
> I knew that no matter how much I had to contort myself to fit in it, I would make it work. Once in the driver's seat, I had to recline the seat and turn on my side so much that I looked more like Cleopatra on a sedan chair than Hans Stuck in a 911. I could not work the pedals.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54640
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is, other than an automobile.


That looks like an escape from one of those old science fiction space movies or perhaps that model is mass transportation for the Jetsons' TV show? Then again it could be a :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Toyota Land Cruiser in its native habitat


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And saving the best for last . . .


----------



## David J. Cooper

That Aston Martin Zagato is beautiful.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> That Aston Martin Zagato is beautiful.


You may be absolutely correct, but it is the Woody at the end of the montage that has captured my heart!


----------



## Big T

Seeing all these, we have to ask ourselves, if we could have any vehicle, as a daily driver, for the rest of our lives, what would it be?

For me? Maybe a 1980’s Ford F100 pickup, w/4WD and 8’ bed. Or maybe a 2021 Bentley!


----------



## Oldsarge

A Jaguar XK150. Yes, yes, I know. It would be a really bad choice in the ice but I want one so bad . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Seeing all these, we have to ask ourselves, if we could have any vehicle, as a daily driver, for the rest of our lives, what would it be?
> 
> For me? Maybe a 1980's Ford F100 pickup, w/4WD and 8' bed. Or maybe a 2021 Bentley!


There is arguably a noticeable degree of inconsistency in your automotive wishes. However, while the Bentley might represent the financially desirable end, my choice would be the 1980's F-100 pickup. I have oh-so-loved my Ford trucks over the years! Here's hoping you get both! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> There is arguably a noticeable degree of inconsistency in your automotive wishes. However, while the Bentley might represent the financially desirable end, my choice would be the 1980's F-100 pickup. I have oh-so-loved my Ford trucks over the years! Here's hoping you get both! LOL.


I only buy vehicles that I make parts for! I supply shock parts for BMW, hence my 5 series. I supply suspension parts to FCA, hence my Grand Cherokee. I supply blood from my knuckles when working on my old beast, hence my 48 Chevy!

I would not purchase a new Bentley or Rolls, however, on the classic car circuit, one of the most popular vehicles driving to shows, are 20 to 35 year old Rolls, mainly because they are cheap to purchase, because of very expensive service work. However, many car guys do their own work.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55053
> 
> 
> View attachment 55054


Well, it's not a Ford F150, but it's close enough to a VW Micro Bus to scratch an itch I've been plagued with almost all my adult life!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Imagine buying an old building, sight unseen, and walking in to this.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Imagine buying an old building, sight unseen, and walking in to this.
> 
> View attachment 55305


Buying things sight unseen and getting upside surprises happens to other people, but yes, that would be very cool.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55234
> 
> 
> View attachment 55235
> 
> 
> View attachment 55236
> 
> 
> View attachment 55238


"Maverick" we have a bogie comine at us head to head, at 12 O'Clock level. At this range, go to guns. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Changing a flat could take a while.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55403


I've always thought the International Scout had a beautifully simple and yet irresistible design to it. I react in a similar way to the resurrected Ford Bronco, Sport!


----------



## Oldsarge

Forever Woodie










and whatever this is.


----------



## David J. Cooper

That little pink Figaro seems so Euro in that setting.


----------



## Oldsarge

Lincoln Zephyr


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And always a woodie.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And always a woodie.
> 
> View attachment 55694


Home sweer home.....on the road.....a "mobile home," perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Home sweer home.....on the road.....a "mobile home," perchance?


I think it's a really customized microbus or possibly a panel wagon. Definitely 'of an age', though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Well now.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55838
> 
> 
> View attachment 55839


My choice would be the Americanized version of a VW Micro-bus! That looks to be one fine set of wheels, including the 23 windows that make it such a classic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55933
> 
> 
> View attachment 55934


Perhaps the most inefficient auto carrier ever produced by man, but it makes for a great dump truck...big toys for big boys!


----------



## Oldsarge

And always a woodie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56005


Normally my preferences run to Ford Pick-up Trucks, but in the present instance, I wouldn't mind having that Dodge Power Wagon parked in my driveway!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56056


As a kid, walking into the bedroom my brother and I shared and looking up, that is what you would have seen...at least a bakers dozen models of warplanes, engaged in mock combat and hanging from the ceiling on threads of monofilament fishing line. Admittedly, my models were of a bit smaller scale and I had no autos to add to the mix! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56108


Now that's a "real man's" SUV and camping trailer! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now that's a "real man's" SUV and camping trailer! LOL.


Probably unstoppable, especially if equipped with a gun turret.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And always a woodie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


In some parallel universe to this one where I can, not only afford a Ferrari, but it makes any sense in the world for me to own one (haven't owned a car in over thirty years, wouldn't know what to do with one), this ⇧ is the model I'll be choosing except in gray as below.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56306


Are we looking at a tracked VW Micro-Bus? Magnificent, for sure! :amazing:


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at a tracked VW Micro-Bus? Magnificent, for sure! :amazing:
> [/QUOTE)


With a DJ Booth. Who truly raised the roof.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't now how many of these are 'vintage' but some of them certainly are _different.



















































_


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever a Demaro is.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for some 'oddmobiles'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And now for some 'oddmobiles'.
> 
> View attachment 56456
> 
> 
> View attachment 56457
> 
> 
> View attachment 56461


Those top two photos remind me of Filmore, a 1960 VW Micro bus, featured in that iconic animated production of Cars. The hook is in the eyes! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

And then there's the beloved bookmobile.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> 56539[/ATTACH]


Back when I was a kid, growing up in a rural area, I remember the Bookmobile coming through and signing out books. I don't recall ever seeing a brick and mortar library until I was in junior high school. Our bookmobile was a bit more austere than the one pictured above.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Back when I was a kid, growing up in a rural area, I remember the Bookmobile coming through and signing out books. I don't recall ever seeing a brick and mortar library until I was in junior high school. Our bookmobile was a bit more austere than the one pictured above.


I have a very, very vague memory of one coming to my grammar school, but I can't recall any details.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is an Alfa Romeo winter sports mobile!










And this is an Alpha stout mobile.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Cunningham!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56803
> 
> 
> View attachment 56804
> 
> 
> This is an Alfa Romeo winter sports mobile!
> 
> And this is an Alpha stout mobile.


An SUV for a manly man. for sure. I must confess, I've never had a tracked vehicle I could call my very own and take it home. This coukd be a solution to that dilemma! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is the only car he's ever owned and he bought it new!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56951
> View attachment 56952
> 
> 
> This is the only car he's ever owned and he bought it new!
> 
> View attachment 56953
> 
> 
> View attachment 56954
> 
> 
> View attachment 56955
> 
> 
> View attachment 56956
> 
> 
> View attachment 56958
> 
> 
> View attachment 56959
> 
> 
> View attachment 56960
> 
> 
> View attachment 56961


One of your best collective offerings, for sure! Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what these are.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have no idea what these are.
> 
> View attachment 57224
> 
> 
> View attachment 57225


Mysterious beauties for sure. Gazing longingly at them, I find myself remembering the late, great Sam Cookes classic 1950's party song "You Send Me!" Because it's early in the day, I will spare you my paraphrased version of the lyrics, as such composition would admittedly be a stretch! LOL.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David J. Cooper

The top one could be a Zagato. They made so many 1 offs.


----------



## fishertw

Not exactly vintage, but this guy does not have the experience his resume says


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

@Oldsarge , That's a darn good picture.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57631


An automotive Cyclops, perhaps? If it were a Jeep, would it be named "One Eyed Willy," the fictional pirate showcased in the movie The Goonies? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> An automotive Cyclops, perhaps? If it were a Jeep, would it be named "One Eyed Willy," the fictional pirate showcased in the movie The Goonies? :icon_scratch:


According to the caption, it's something Japanese from 1908. I didn't know that pre-war Japan was into auto racing but there you are.


----------



## Oldsarge

Izza Audi


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

"Summering " in Blowing Rock NC 2016


----------



## Oldsarge

Woodies forever


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

I have to ask. Who put the Ferrari logo on that red Bugatti? I believe it is a type 37, built well before the Ferrari 125S.

It could be a Pur Sang I suppose. Obviously part of some misguided fashion shoot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Aston Martin


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no clue!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57926


Good looking Woody, but where does one strap the surfboard or the California 'chicks' you brought along for the "ride"? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Good looking Woody, but where does one strap the surfboard or the California 'chicks' you brought along for the "ride"? LOL.


It seems to have a rumble seat and I would hang the Hobie on the side opposite the spare tire.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

For Eagle:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-special-construction-1936-delahaye-style-art-piece/


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> For Eagle:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-special-construction-1936-delahaye-style-art-piece/


That is one magnificent, clearly unique and classic "Woody!" Don't tell Mrs Eagle this, but I think I may be entering into a full blown affair with a classic Woody! LOL.

Seriously, thank you , my friend, for sharing that beautiful automobile with us. with us.


----------



## some_dude

David J. Cooper said:


> I have to ask. Who put the Ferrari logo on that red Bugatti? I believe it is a type 37, built well before the Ferrari 125S.
> 
> It could be a Pur Sang I suppose. Obviously part of some misguided fashion shoot.


I think that is an Alfa Romeo P3, as raced by Enzo. Note the shape of the radiator.

https://www.carscoops.com/2018/07/alfa-romeo-enzo-ferrari-raced-founding-ferrari/


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> For Eagle:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-special-construction-1936-delahaye-style-art-piece/


Some lucky stiff STOLE that for $37K? He's lucky my old woodworking department wasn't in the vicinity. We'd have mugged him for it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

Love the orange Dino. The flower child bus, not so much.


----------



## David J. Cooper

some_dude said:


> I think that is an Alfa Romeo P3, as raced by Enzo. Note the shape of the radiator.
> 
> https://www.carscoops.com/2018/07/alfa-romeo-enzo-ferrari-raced-founding-ferrari/


Right you are. So would the prancing horse be period correct?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

David J. Cooper said:


> Right you are. So would the prancing horse be period correct?


Yes, I believe Mr. Ferrari used that for his original Alfa Romeo team.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58081
> 
> 
> View attachment 58082
> 
> View attachment 58083
> 
> View attachment 58084
> 
> View attachment 58085
> 
> 
> View attachment 58086
> 
> 
> View attachment 58087
> 
> 
> View attachment 58088
> 
> View attachment 58089


It appears travel trailers have been around for a long, long time...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It appears travel trailers have been around for a long, long time...yes, no?


And motor homes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

From the ridiculous to the sublime


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58196
> 
> 
> From the ridiculous to the sublime
> 
> View attachment 58197


Do'nt overlook the unlimited potential of the VW Micro-Bus. It could prove to be a real gem, once restored...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58431


Classic beaches and classic cars go 'Oh-so-well' together....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Classic beaches and classic cars go 'Oh-so-well' together....yes, no?


Classic car, classy dame, classy dog and classic beach. All they need is a picnic basket.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

THE WOODIE RETURNS!


----------



## some_dude

The Lusso in post 1528... sigh... there was a time when I imagined some day I might own a Lusso, but sadly that day is long past.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> THE WOODIE RETURNS!
> 
> View attachment 58471


Be still my run away heart...tell me Ford is offering that Bronco Woody Edition for sale! I hope they do...I believe they do! I am in automotive love.


----------



## Oldsarge

Woodies and great art go together. Just ask Ansel Adams.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

some_dude said:


> The Lusso in post 1528... sigh... there was a time when I imagined some day I might own a Lusso, but sadly that day is long past.


Cars like that and the BMW 507 below it aren't meant for mere mortals like us. We have to make due with R107s or 2002tis.


----------



## Oldsarge

I went to college at the University of California, Riverside in the heyday of the long-lamented Riverside Raceway. The city was well-stocked in used-sports car dealerships and the prices were absurdly low--unless you were a 'starving student'. I so wanted a XK120 or a 150. Now, even though I admit to being quite comfortable financially, they're still beyond my reach. Such is the unfairness of life.


----------



## ran23

I had the opportunity to walk thru Mr. Adams house. Complete shock when I realized it was Ansel Adams. It was when I hit his dark room. No, he was not there then.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

David J. Cooper said:


> Cars like that and the BMW 507 below it aren't meant for mere mortals like us. We have to make due with R107s or 2002tis.


The thing about Lussos is that for many years, up until probably 2005 or so, they were not well regarded by Ferrari enthusiasts, and so were relatively (all things considered) inexpensive. Finally someone figured out that no one cared how fast it was on a racetrack any more, it looks sublime, and they only made 200(?) of them... Hmm, maybe there's value in there... and they shot up in price.


----------



## Oldsarge

Multnoma Falls, Columbia River Gorge, Oregon.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58815
> 
> 
> Multnoma Falls, Columbia River Gorge, Oregon.


A recent photo? Perhaps? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> I went to college at the University of California, Riverside in the heyday of the long-lamented Riverside Raceway. The city was well-stocked in used-sports car dealerships and the prices were absurdly low--unless you were a 'starving student'. I so wanted a XK120 or a 150. Now, even though I admit to being quite comfortable financially, they're still beyond my reach. Such is the unfairness of life.


I always loved the XK 120.

Some years ago (well, maybe 30, time does fly) I came across one - a fixer-upper - offered for $20k or so. Hardly "cheap" in 1990, but not unaffordable. Body was good on brief inspection, and it would have needed paint, but I assumed it was going to be a thorny restoration project (even new, a Jag of that vintage was perpetually "a restoration project")

I'd fully restored an Austin-Healey 3000 (a junker bought for $500) in undergraduate school (another endless restoration, and smelled like a lawnmower, but boy did it have charisma), and was a little reluctant to do it again, so I sat on the idea and someone bought it. I should have at least put in a lowball offer!

Alas, prudence has left a wake of unbought Volvo P1800s, BMW 2002s, Datsun 240Zs, etc. behind me as the years have passed.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Woodie eterna!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59016
> 
> 
> View attachment 59017


Shades of the "Dukes of Hazard" back when the Robert E. Lee was just a Buick, before maturing into a 1969 Dodge Charger, just in time to become a TV star! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

2000 Toyota GT


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

'32 Cord


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Forever woodie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

California dreamin'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


This is just incredible.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59478
> 
> 
> View attachment 59479
> 
> 
> View attachment 59481


Looking at those vintage treasures, I am reminded of those classic lyrics of Mary Hopkins, "Those were the days my friends,; we thought they'd never end..." and looing at those examples of automotive art, it appears they may still be going on! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59578


Indeed, the bird's eye view says all that needs to be said! Methinks?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59698


A Sunday Driver, for sure, and built to handle utility work as well!


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a proto-SUV.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mercedes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Forever woodie!

I actually saw this at a woodworking show years ago. It was phenomenal!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60378


It looks like a younger version of Oldsarge, on his takeoff role for the next mission. Can't help but wonder, who is the GIB (guy in back)? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60470
> 
> View attachment 60471


LOL, I've always wanted a VW Micro Bus. I wonder if that little fellow is ready to sell his? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60630


There is more than one way to travel from point A to point B and the above are two classics!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59016
> 
> 
> View attachment 59017


Back when I was a young-un (50's), my dad had a 1954 Buick Century, very similar to the Special in the pic (I believe it is also a 1954). Dad's was a red bottom with a black roof.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61027


:happy:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61027
> 
> 
> View attachment 61028
> 
> 
> View attachment 61029
> 
> 
> View attachment 61030
> 
> 
> View attachment 61031
> 
> 
> View attachment 61032


Were I faced with choosing just one of those beauties, it would be the Jeep....or perhaps the copper tone Buick.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Were I faced with choosing just one of those beauties, it would be the Jeep....or perhaps the copper tone Buick.


I assume you mean after you already have the red Alpha.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I assume you mean after you already have the red Alpha.


Of course, but the Alpha would be my Sunday driver! LOL. It's good to dream, isn't it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Forever Woodie!


----------



## some_dude

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60820


I was at my athletic club yesterday (the MAC) and there was a silver XK-E convertible parked in the garage along with all the SUVs. What a contrast!

Absolutely the most beautiful car ever made.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61098
> 
> 
> View attachment 61099


The city of Lock Haven, PA played host to a Roxy Theater 60 years ago and I believe it continues in operation to this day. I watched my first racy movie in that theater. I think it was titled "Carmen Baby." My Mama would not have been happy about that, but it was "a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Woodies forever!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Woodies forever!
> 
> View attachment 61257


If the techi universe ever gets it's act together and starts shipping micro-chips again, perhaps the Ford Dealer will get off the hump and get me one of those brand new Bronco Sports in a Woodie configuration! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Nice garage on the first one. Lov VW's on the second.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61566
> 
> View attachment 61567


What we are looking at? I suggest to you that it is portraits of the movie character Bumblebee's (remember The Transformer movie series?) Great Grandmother and Great Father. Can you see the resemblance? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

That BMW had to be Pacific Grove.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Now THIS is stunning!










And this ain't bad, neither.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62290
> 
> 
> View attachment 62296


In most instances I prefer the more vintage options over the shiny new stuff, but for some reason, in the present comparison I am drawn to the shiny new Peugeot? Go figure.....


----------



## David J. Cooper

It’s a Citroen.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> It's a Citroen.


'70's vintage.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> It's a Citroen.





Oldsarge said:


> '70's vintage.


Thanks to both of you for the correction. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That incredible machine must weigh more than three average modern cars.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Love the sports car photos, but (as Eagle can attest to), the part of Pennsyltucky where I was raised, still had many outhouses in town, well into the mid 1960's, an umbrella repairman/knife sharpener guy, on a horse drawn cart in the 1950's and a few parts of town with wooden sidewalks! A MG was as rare as a house that didn't have a party-line!

I wouldn't trade that life for anything!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62563


Looking at the front of that mansion, I am reminded that it may be time to fire up the pressure washer and pressure wash the eagles crib. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

The Healey in the middle picture is from a local Portland dealer, Avant Garde Collection:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-austin-healey-3000-bj8-mk-iii-63/
His photography is spectacular, and I think in many ways this VW Bus is the ultimate:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-volkswagen-bus-8/


----------



## Oldsarge

And the Healy sold for--*$200,000!*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> And the Healy sold for--*$200,000!*


Yet, the VW bus stalled at 40g. I suppose BAT is the right place for sports cars, but not buses.

The Healy is gorgeous, and looks ready for the Copperstate 1000, but I would want bumpers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

That 1904 cc in the VW bus is a nice upgrade.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62639
> 
> 
> View attachment 62640


Ooh!


----------



## Oldsarge

And ever the woody


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at the front of that mansion, I am reminded that it may be time to fire up the pressure washer and pressure wash the eagles crib. Thanks for the reminder.


If you hold off a while, it'll just be "patina"


----------



## some_dude

I saw a Studebaker President the other day with the most amazing interior. I wish I had taken a picture. It had this vertical striped cloth that looked like the sort of thing some of us on here have pants made of. It was well worn and clearly original, but just incredible to see.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62789


Range of 1941 through 1948 Chevy, with GM not changing basic body shape because of WWII, and using all inventoried parts. I have a 1948, and one of the most interesting things about it, is how many body accent parts were made of stainless steel, though this pic shows parts that were chrome plated.


----------



## eagle2250

fishertw said:


> If you hold off a while, it'll just be "patina"


.....but our HOA yells at us if we take to long to knock off the dust! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63015
> 
> 
> View attachment 63016
> 
> View attachment 63017
> 
> 
> View attachment 63018
> 
> 
> View attachment 63019


What make is the yellow convertible (first car in string of photos, Sarge)? Looks like Ford Thunderbird took its styling cues from it (or vice versa).

Sad that today's car styling has gotten so "pedestrian", with not only similar body shapes, but also colors. IMO, majority of those enamored with cars, are getting long in the tooth, with our younger brethren caring little about what they drive, or what they own.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63015
> 
> 
> View attachment 63016
> 
> View attachment 63017
> 
> 
> View attachment 63018
> 
> 
> View attachment 63019


Will VW ever actually ever again be selling new Micro-Buses in the USA? I can only hope!


----------



## Oldsarge

View attachment 63044



Big T said:


> What make is the yellow convertible (first car in string of photos, Sarge)? Looks like Ford Thunderbird took its styling cues from it (or vice versa).
> 
> Sad that today's car styling has gotten so "pedestrian", with not only similar body shapes, but also colors. IMO, majority of those enamored with cars, are getting long in the tooth, with our younger brethren caring little about what they drive, or what they own.


It a Dodge concept car called the Lancer. According to the original posting on Tumblr it had much influence on all designers later.


----------



## Oldsarge

Forever Woodie!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63099
> 
> 
> Forever Woodie!
> 
> View attachment 63100


It's true...it's true! I seem to be in lust....again.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

If you can't swing a woodie . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

the dream of my youth


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 63416


I don't know what it is but it's gorgeous and I love it.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know what it is but it's gorgeous and I love it.


C-Type Jaguar in BRG.


----------



## Flanderian

Not really vintage, but still really gorgeous!


----------



## some_dude

There was a Ferrari SP2 at an event I was at last weekend, and I have to say that is the most amazing looking modern car I have ever seen! Just fantastic, in my opinion.


----------



## Fading Fast

some_dude said:


> There was a Ferrari SP2 at an event I was at last weekend, and I have to say that is the most amazing looking modern car I have ever seen! Just fantastic, in my opinion.


I agree. I'm reasonably indifferent to most modern cars, but modern Ferraris still stop me in my tracks.


----------



## ran23

I has fun looking that ride up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

SP2 has a little bit of Batmobile flavor to it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Corcovado said:


> SP2 has a little bit of Batmobile flavor to it.


It could use a machine gun or two.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63494
> 
> 
> View attachment 63495
> 
> 
> View attachment 63496


I'm not quite sure what the first car (orange) is supposed to be! Looks like it started as a late 30s Ford, but after that, well, I just don't get it!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63610


This is what I need to drive back to central Pennsylvania and run the circut between the sub shop and the hamburger and shake shop in Jersey Shore, PA. Mrs Eagle advises she WILL be accompanying me on that trip! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I'm not quite sure what the first car (orange) is supposed to be! Looks like it started as a late 30s Ford, but after that, well, I just don't get it!


According to the label, it was a very early model from a company that barely got started and then foundered. One can understand why.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63733
> 
> 
> View attachment 63734


A pink Cadillac at a campfire on the beach? It appears someone has been selling a whole lot of Mary Kay cosmetics. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63945


I do so miss those early year camping trips...perhaps not as far back as pictured above, but 45 to 50 years back. My vehicle at the time was a 64 Chevy Biscayne, 4 Door and my camper was a tent and a sleeping bag! Good memories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64097
> 
> 
> View attachment 64098
> 
> 
> View attachment 64099
> 
> 
> View attachment 64100
> 
> 
> View attachment 64101


The black Pontiac is very similar to my 48 Chevy! Just thinking about it last night, over a year since I had it out!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64204


The perfect static display for the Man Cave, but truth be known, in the Eagles Crib, it wouldn't leave much room for the man! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64321


I have always wanted a VW Micro-bus camper! Someday, perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gosh, I wonder if we should put up a Dedicated Woodie Thread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Gosh, I wonder if we should put up a Dedicated Woodie Thread.
> 
> View attachment 64479
> 
> 
> View attachment 64480
> 
> 
> View attachment 64481
> 
> 
> View attachment 64482
> 
> 
> View attachment 64487


"A dedicated Woodie thread?" I for one think that is a splendid idea! Hark, I think I can hear the Beach Boys singing in the background.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64839
> 
> View attachment 64840
> 
> 
> View attachment 64842


Looks like shots from a road rally.....men,really enjoying their cars.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64909
> 
> 
> View attachment 64910
> 
> 
> View attachment 64911
> 
> 
> View attachment 64912
> 
> 
> View attachment 64913


The "Gull Wing" Mercedes has captured my heart in the series of cars pictured above. However, the convertible is a very close second!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65233
> 
> 
> View attachment 65234
> 
> 
> View attachment 65235


Elvira? I can hear The Oak Ridge Boy's singing in the background,... "Hi-ho Silver, away!"


----------



## Oldsarge

"Just one more thing, sir . . . "


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65391


The above reminds me of an old Rambler coupe a friend of my Mom's drove, back in the days before I had reached driving age. The contrasting hue to the vehicles white panels was red/orange rather than turquoise, as I recall and even after years of ownership, the car still had that showroom appearance.. I secretly hoped that one day, I would be able to make it my very own, but alas, with less than 10,000 miles on the odometer, it fell victim to one of the floods of the Susquehanna river, before Lock Haven, PA. was outfitted with dikes. A man child's dream lost, for sure! Thanks for resurrecting that memory.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65561


Ya need to put the fictional John Milner behind the wheel of that automotive beauty! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Elvira? I can hear The Oak Ridge Boy's singing in the background,... "Hi-ho Silver, away!"


Might be the "Queen of Darkness", but I view those funeral vehicles are possessing much bad karma.

Dear wife claims that's from my youth and young adult years: you see, I was an altar boy, and living barely 100' from our church, I was called upon to serve all funeral masses. The trips to the cemetery many times had me riding in a hearse, along side a casket or coffin.

Fast forward a decade or two, as I was the oldest son and grandson, I was first choice for selecting as pall bearer for funeral services.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Might be the "Queen of Darkness", but I view those funeral vehicles are possessing much bad karma.
> 
> Dear wife claims that's from my youth and young adult years: you see, I was an altar boy, and living barely 100' from our church, I was called upon to serve all funeral masses. The trips to the cemetery many times had me riding in a hearse, along side a casket or coffin.
> 
> Fast forward a decade or two, as I was the oldest son and grandson, I was first choice for selecting as pall bearer for funeral services.


I suspect your wife is spot-on with her assessment and I certainly respect your perspectives on the solemnity of the internment process


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66587
> 
> 
> View attachment 66589
> 
> 
> View attachment 66591
> 
> 
> View attachment 66593


The two top photos look like a stretch VW Beetle. Was there ever such a thing? 
:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The two top photos look like a stretch VW Beetle. Was there ever such a thing?
> :icon_scratch:


It was labeled a '50-'52 Mercedes Limousine. Odd, to say the least.


----------



## Oldsarge

But then, so is this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67167
> 
> 
> View attachment 67169
> 
> 
> View attachment 67171
> 
> 
> View attachment 67175
> 
> 
> View attachment 67177
> 
> 
> View attachment 67179


From the photos above my preference is for the VW Micro-Bus! Perhaps I should have been a Hippie? LOL.


----------



## ran23

I was lucky to have a VW Bus to drive in Jr College days.


----------



## Oldsarge

I really wanted to be a hippie but was overruled.


----------



## Big T

I had a 1963 Ford Econoline van. Next best thing to a VW Microbus, but alas, no hippie chicks ever were smitten by it or me.


----------



## Corcovado

Granddaddy ran whiskey in a big black Dodge
Bought it at an auction at the Masons' lodge...


----------



## Oldsarge

No, I haven't a clue as to what this is.

Not this one, either.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67373
> 
> 
> View attachment 67375
> 
> View attachment 67377


I don't think I would want to park in the shadow of that big rock in the top picture! LOL.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67551


Gentlemen....start your engines!


----------



## Corcovado

Bonus points if you can name the gent astride the motorcycle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68455
> 
> 
> View attachment 68457


On a dark and stormy night, you just didn't want to be the unfortunates stuck in the rumble seat! Even with the rag top deployed, you still got wet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The only car I ever lusted over.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69211


Oooh!


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I resent things being 'vintage' that were new when I was young!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69523
> 
> 
> I resent things being 'vintage' that were new when I was young!


I certainly don't disagree with your sentiments expressed, but I must say the automobile pictured above looks almost showroom new! I drive a 10 year old Caddy that looks almost that good.


----------



## Corcovado

British sports car club racing in 1963. I might well have posted this in the "British country clothing" thread, in reference to the attire of the many spectators visible. Obviously a different crowd than the equestrian/upper class subjects of much of that thread. It is interesting to see attendees at a sporting event wearing much dressier clothes than we would nowadays.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some seriously eccentric vehicles among that group. Is hill climbing still a thing?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69803


The picture above, with that metal swooshy decoration on the soft top reminds me of an Oldsmobile Cutlass Brougham (1981 or 1982...I can't recall which). It was fitted with a similar embellishment on the padded faux soft-top. It was one of two experiences I had with Detroit diesels and it was not a good one!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The picture above, with that metal swooshy decoration on the soft top reminds me of an Oldsmobile Cutlass Brougham (1981 or 1982...I can't recall which). It was fitted with a similar embellishment on the padded faux soft-top. It was one of two experiences I had with Detroit diesels and it was not a good one!


Never had a diesel, but I had a Pontiac Tempest, with a 4 cylinder power plant, made by taking the Pontiac 389 V8 and literally slicing it half, to make a slant four! Was a great engine, alas it was coupled to the Corsair transaxle, with power from the front to the rear, transmitted by a weird cable drive shaft.

My brother had a 1971 Vega, with the infamous aluminum engine. Four cylinders, with front two and rear two, touching in a figure eight arrangement. The engine did not have steel cylinder sleeves, instead relying on a alloying of iron in the aluminum, that was honed to polish the cylinder surfaces. The surface failed quickly, hence the Vega oil burning problems. We lightly bored the cylinders and made steel sleeves for the engine, but that made an underpowered engine even more underpowered, though it did run well!


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's called a "Willis Gold Submarine". :crazy:


----------



## ran23

Doubt if I have ever seen a Porsche colour like that.


----------



## smmrfld

ran23 said:


> Doubt if I have ever seen a Porsche colour like that.


Porsche Ivory.


----------



## ran23

wow, a Bay Area fan. I grew up around Monterey County. when even the Pebble Beach Concours was on, all kinds of fine rides on the road there.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69953
> 
> 
> It's called a "Willis Gold Submarine". :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 69955


In some alternative life, I'm a young guy driving this car.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70179


We are looking at what once constituted life in the fast lane, but are nought now but precious memories! Life was and still is good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

MB hill climb racer.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71501
> 
> 
> MB hill climb racer.


The picture above leaves the viewer with so very many questions yet to be answered. Fascinating, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71697


Picturesque, for sure, but I can't imagine traveling around in that vintage ride with an arthritic spine and two compressed discs in my back! :crazy:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> A Jaguar from the '30's. I don't know the exact model.


Jaguar SS 100. I believe.


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> Jaguar SS 100. I believe.


I want one.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I went for a drive with a Panther replica of the SS100. It was amazing to even see one. We drove the Sea to Sky highway for a couple of hours, my R107, a Jamaican and the Panther.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71743


I would like to profess that I would never drive a beauty like the one in the photo above. with a fresh cut Christmas tree roped to the roof, but truth be known, there was a day in the Springtime of my life that I drove home with the family tree roped to the roof of my vintage Dodge Challenger R/T. Looking back, Mrs Eagle just can't believe I ever did that! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71829


To some not insubstantial degree, station wagons tickle my automotive fancy. This is one of those instances.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71737
> 
> 
> View attachment 71739
> 
> 
> View attachment 71741
> 
> 
> View attachment 71743


The vanilla ice cream colored 1935 model 851 Auburn Speedster with red upholstery is aesthetically my favorite auto of all time. Perfect from any angle, without a single thing that could be done to improve it, self-assured panache without really seeming to try hard.


----------



## Oldsarge

You had me at "ice cream colored with red upholstery"! And the golf club (or trap gun) port on the passenger side is just the cherry on top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> You had me at "ice cream colored with red upholstery"! And the golf club (or trap gun) port on the passenger side is just the cherry on top.


And now you can own one of your own, and for a surprisingly affordable price -










https://www.3000toys.com/Auto-World...MI6K_DxYvq9AIVV-HICh3dsQ4MEAQYAyABEgIpdPD_BwE


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72407


But where does the 30mm cannon go? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


What an insanely gorgeous looking piece of machinery this is.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> You had me at "ice cream colored with red upholstery"! And the golf club (or trap gun) port on the passenger side is just the cherry on top.


I've learned something new today, from reading the post above. Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72481


An automotive design arguably ahead of it's time, but nice...very nice. In the days of her youth, Mrs Eagle drove a Corvair, bright yellow with black racing stripes. From the stories I've heard, it did prove to be a bit of a money pit, but it was one of her early loves!


----------



## ran23

Wan't some of those supercharged?


----------



## Oldsarge

I believe that some of the last produced were. One of their ads spoke of driving them in competition.


----------



## Big T

Corvair Monza Spyder was Supercharged. I had a 62 Pontiac Tempest that shared the transaxle with its Chevy cousin. Very poor (weak) design for both Pontiac and Chevy. The Corvair was doomed by Ralph Nader, because of poor design that was vastly improved towards the end of its life, but never overcame “Unsafe at Any Speed”.

I have to add no one pairs a 16 year old with a weak tranny/rear end.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what this is but . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have no idea what this is but . . .
> 
> View attachment 72565


Stand it on it's tail on a launch pad and it's a space ship....or at least awfully close to it! LOL.


----------



## some_dude

Looks like a Tucker to me, but the proportions aren't quite right and it only seems to have 2 doors. It actually looks closest to the Tucker Convertible, but in hard top form (which I don't think exists).

Or possibly something French...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

That's a fast residential area.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72901
> 
> 
> View attachment 72903
> 
> 
> View attachment 72905


The two pics on the top showcase what, to my eye, would make a great Sunday driver! Who among us wouldn't love that station wagon, proudly parked in our respective driveways?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Oldsarge said:


> I have no idea what this is but . . .
> 
> View attachment 72565


It reminds me of an Alfa Romeo B.A.T. There were 3 versions of them but it is not an Alfa...perhaps a Bertone exercise. The pod headlights and lack of split rear window confirn it is not a B.A.T.

But....I could be totally wrong which would be the first of many mistakes I will make today.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

eagle2250 said:


> To some not insubstantial degree, station wagons tickle my automotive fancy. This is one of those instances.


One of my older brothers favorite statements to me was...if men could put the macho away they'd all drive station wagons.

Look at a Volvo V90.....


----------



## Oldsarge

The Great Garbanzo said:


> One of my older brothers favorite statements to me was...if men could put the macho away they'd all drive station wagons.
> 
> Look at a Volvo V90.....


The Volvo P1800 is one of the great designs of all time. If I hadn't filled my garage with woodworking equipment and had room to store one, I 'd HAVE one. And if you need to macho-fy station wagons, just call them 'shooting brakes'. That's what MB does.


----------



## some_dude

I love station wagons. We have a Mercedes wagon right now, in fact. My wife didn't want to drive it at first, which was fine with me, but after about six months she decided that it was actually exactly what she wanted in the first place!


----------



## Oldsarge

some_dude said:


> I love station wagons. We have a Mercedes wagon right now, in fact. My wife didn't want to drive it at first, which was fine with me, but after about six months she decided that it was actually exactly what she wanted in the first place!


Wives do that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73413
> 
> 
> View attachment 73415


Oh-my....I really do want one of those beauties in my driveway! There must have been an automotive designer that was enjoying his work the day he/she designed the above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, the nostalgia!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73885
> 
> 
> Ah, the nostalgia!


Pleasant memories of enjoying shows at the Lycoming Drive-In theater in Central Pennsylvania from the 1950's and 1960's for sure, but I attended the 49'r Drive-In theater for the last time about eight years ago, a couple of years before we moved from Valparaiso, IN. At the Lycoming Drive In, back in the late 1960's a bunch of us would pile into cars and attend 'all night ' movie programs and then go out for a big breakfast afterward. LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Pleasant memories of enjoying shows at the Lycoming Drive-In theater in Central Pennsylvania from the 1950's and 1960's for sure, but I attended the 49'r Drive-In theater for the last time about eight years ago, a couple of years before we moved from Valparaiso, IN. At the Lycoming Drive In, back in the late 1960's a bunch of us would pile into cars and attend 'all night ' movie programs and then go out for a big breakfast afterward. LOL.


We still have two drive-ins remaining, Eagle. One is about six mile east of Clearfield on 322 (towards Phillipsburg) and the other west of Brookville, about three miles, also on 322. Both are locally owned and both fully updated to latest digital technology.

Now, who can say we're backward hillbillies, here in Pennsyltuck?


----------



## Big T

My wife and I have been married 43 years, and when we were dating, if the local drive in was in season, that was our typical date. We would have a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken breaded chicken wings and a 24 bottle case of Rolling Rock ponies. Life was good!

Other venues were the local library, to peruse newspapers from all over! We were lucky that we both had these goofy things we liked to do, and all these years later, many still remain.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74225


A full body jet pack, perhaps? Now this is the vehicle George Jetson always wishes he had! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74749


Now this is my idea of the perfect Sunday driver, for a long slow trip down memory lane! Who among us wouldn't want to cruise the length of Route 66 in the beauty above?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

Love the 250GTE! A shame so many of them were cut up to make replicas of one sort or another.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75395


----------



## Oldsarge

The Original!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76475
> 
> 
> View attachment 76477
> 
> 
> View attachment 76479


That is the first RV I've seem with a built in garage for the family car! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Homelessness with style.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The MOST vintage motor. The first, the original.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77623


Way back in the early 1970's I was shopping for a new car...my first brand new car and the choice boiled down to a Datsun 240Z or a Dodge Challenger R/T (they didn't sell a Hellcat back then, but they sure do now). The choice boiled down to one was sitting right there on the lot and could be driven home that day and the other had to be ordered. I bought the Dodge Challenger and enjoyed it for the next 12 years! Perhaps the next car I buy should be a Dodge Challenger Hellcat. Hmmnnn?


----------



## ran23

I had the option to take Z cars out on dates, always a fast trip.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77963


Alas, the travel van of my dreams...and I can only wish!


----------



## Oldsarge

Alfa!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78079


Just think, the Caddy in the showroom window, pictured above, could by my SRX's great, great Grand daddy ! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Deux Chavaux et un âne!


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, they were originally designed as a farmers' car . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Well, they were originally designed as a farmers' car . . .


And serves its purpose well!

But who gets to muck out the back seat!?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Deux Chavaux et un âne!
> 
> View attachment 78137


Isn't it odd how virtually all back seat drivers turn out to be an ass? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Isn't it odd how virtually all back seat drivers turn out to be an ass? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This, I recognize.










This, I do not!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Proto-hippy road trip!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

His dudeship


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84218


That is indeed quite the sidecar on that bike! One could take the whole family for a Sunday drive. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

The Lusso above is simply magnificent.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Get a Horsch!



















Defunded polizei?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84945


Is that Steve McQueen driving the convertible? Sure looks like him.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that Steve McQueen driving the convertible? Sure looks like him.


I think it is.


----------



## Oldsarge

Spiffy outfit, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85099


Twenty three windows to look out of in that classic VW Micro-Bus...perfect automotive design, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

And a sun roof!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the Alpine was fine but the Tiger . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85504


The tent pictured above looks very much like one of the after-market accessories to be purchased to enhance your enjoyment of that band new Ford Bronco Sport we could have parked in our driveways!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

"Only three were made" I can understand why.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86048


It would appear Steve Urkel put a cap on his 'micro-bed pick up truck! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86041
> 
> 
> View attachment 86042
> 
> 
> View attachment 86043


Make the Chevy all black, except for the red and AC, and that would look like mine,down to the wide whitewalls!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Make the Chevy all black, except for the red and AC, and that would look like mine,down to the wide whitewalls!


Nice ride!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Nice ride!


Yabbut, another couple of years newer (mine is a 48), around 1950 to 51, Chevy really modernized a few items, like doing away with vacuum assist wipers and shifting!


----------



## Oldsarge

I remember the first car our family had, a late 40's Packard. Then my grandfather gave my dad a brand new Studebaker. We had that one for years.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I remember the first car our family had, a late 40's Packard. Then my grandfather gave my dad a brand new Studebaker. We had that one for years.


A cousin (he was a big brother to me) had a 1951 Studebaker, one of the one that had the trunk/back end looking like the hood/front end. Fun and funny car!


----------



## Oldsarge

With what looked like a jet engine intake in the front!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86382


What a great set of wheels for this summer's road trip(s).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

How about this?









1928 Packard Custom Speedster


Bid for the chance to own a 1928 Packard Custom Speedster at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,848.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

this is MY vintage


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> this is MY vintage
> View attachment 87236


Classic! I've a burning desire to pick up one of VW's new Micro Bus designs, but Mrs Eagle claims she wasn't a part of the 'free-love revolution the first time around and tells me if I want to drive around looking like an escapee from the Partridge Family, I can do it on my own and she will keep on driving herself around in an updated Honda CRV. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Jensen


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87796


My family had a Wagoneer of this era in the 1980s. Ownership became less of a pleasure after one particular summer fishing outing. We arrived back home late at night and neither my father, my brother, nor I remembered to bring in the stringer of fish that we had caught. It wasn't until well into the following afternoon that one of us had an a-ha moment and remembered the fish, which by now had been baking in the back of the vehicle as it sat in the sun. We never did get the smell out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

My dream Porsche 911 has more subdued colors, but I wouldn't kick this one out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87954


Truth be known, the above is an example of one of the few used car sales lots I would really like to visit!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88566


Sex on four wheels, for sure, but truth be known, I would rather pilot a Corvette down the highway! Just saying.......


----------



## Corcovado

I was surprised to learn that the Ferrari used in the TV show "Magnum, P.I." was not considered a cool car by the Ferrari cognoscenti. Apparently it's not that fast or whatever. But it will always be cool to me, and it's a really good looking car, right up there with the Dino in my opinion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Cuba


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89003


My guess is this vehicle is French. What are we looking at here?


----------



## Oldsarge

Corcovado said:


> My guess is this vehicle is French. What are we looking at here?


I'm not quite sure. Whatever it is, I suspect it's electric.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Renault Dauphine and friend


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89382
> 
> 
> Renault Dauphine and friend


Nice body work, for sure!  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## ran23

I have never seen an example of the second bus, wonder who made it? I used to borrow 3# from my brother.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

Cartoonist Charles Addams owned some vintage cars including a Bugatti and an Alfa Romeo. If they had ever made a movie about him I think Walter Matthau would've been a good casting choice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

'Cause Eagle likes microbuses.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> 'Cause Eagle likes microbuses.
> 
> View attachment 89709


A stunningly beautiful microbus; head snapping photo composition; a nice ride for sure!


----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> 'Cause Eagle likes microbuses.
> 
> View attachment 89709


Usually it irritates me when an oncoming driver has the high beams on, but occasionally it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## Corcovado

Sherif Ali : I do not understand this. Your father's name is Chapman...

T.E. Lawrence : Ali, he didn't marry my mother.

Sherif Ali : I see.

T.E. Lawrence : I'm sorry.

Sherif Ali : It seems to me that you are free to choose your own name, then.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> 'Cause Eagle likes microbuses.
> 
> View attachment 89709


There’s a microbus in the picture?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More microbus.


----------



## Oldsarge

Alpha!


----------



## Oldsarge

THE Vintage Motor


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90176
> 
> 
> View attachment 90177


Transformer "Bumblebees" Grandfather?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90441


Very real flower power!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90441
> 
> 
> View attachment 90442
> 
> 
> View attachment 90443


1946 Fleetline! Nearly as nice as my 1948!


----------



## Oldsarge

This is a nice car but it just sold for $22M. Some people have more money than brains.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

My favorite version of the RR.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90648


Well, here’s mine before restoration!


----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90821


What's the story on that Range Rover? Looks like the love child of a Range Rover and a John Deere tractor.


----------



## Oldsarge

Corcovado said:


> What's the story on that Range Rover? Looks like the love child of a Range Rover and a John Deere tractor.


It probably is!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Well, here’s mine before restoration!





Big T said:


> Well, here’s mine before restoration!










After restoration.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> View attachment 90893
> After restoration.


Did you do the work or hire it done or perhaps it is a mix of the two options? In any event, that is one splendid Sunday Driver, my friend!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Did you do the work or hire it done or perhaps it is a mix of the two options? In any event, that is one splendid Sunday Driver, my friend!


Actually, I put a retired body man on my payroll to do the work!


----------



## Oldsarge

A business expense! Well done.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> A business expense! Well done.


As the only owner (‘cept for dear wife), my perogative! Plus we manufacture parts for new vehicles-if you have shock absorbers on your cars, you probably have parts on we’ve made. If you drive Ford F150, 250 or 350, or any Ram trucks, you got tailgate parts on it that we make.


----------



## Oldsarge

I drove a F150 for years but SoCal parking spaces kept shrinking. So now I drive a Honda Ridgeline. And it needs a new tailgate because of stupid.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some designs are just odd.


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Actually, I put a retired body man on my payroll to do the work!


Much of the shiny trim is stainless steel. The body man was an expert refinisher of said trim, by welding, polishing and straightening. He did/does work for people all through the US. The rocker panel trim on mine looked horrid, with dings, corrosion and holes. Couldn’t believe when done.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And to finish it up, a Citroen Picasso.


----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91012
> 
> 
> View attachment 91013


----------



## Oldsarge

Corcovado said:


>


I don't think you could drive that fast in today's Paris.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


>


Nothing like an exhilarating drive in in the wee hours of the morning to get the heart beating and the blood pumping! Hoo-ha.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for the new coat of paint!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

In Jay Leno's dreams.


----------



## Oldsarge

In the L.A. river--for a given value of river.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I've wanted one of these forever.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A vintage Lamborghini


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

For me, this is the most exciting development, since the marriage of Stevia with Monkfruit. 








Rolls-Royce - Lunaz Design







lunaz.design




Turnkey: ground-up renovation: nothing to do, but write the check


----------



## Oldsarge

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> View attachment 91440
> 
> For me, this is the most exciting development, since the marriage of Stevia with Monkfruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce - Lunaz Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunaz.design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnkey: ground-up renovation: nothing to do, but write the check


Just make sure it's a big check.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Behold! THE vintage motor.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Fun looking up Brubaker Box.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what this is but I'm impressed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

Love the 275GTS above. I used to know someone who had two-- one for show and one for driving. He's passed on now, and I think both of them are gone, sadly.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93575





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93562
> 
> 
> View attachment 93563



A YouTube video of the famed 16 cylinder Auto Union. (Top Image) The sound alone is worth the time.


----------



## Oldsarge

127.72 MHz said:


> A YouTube video of the famed 16 cylinder Auto Union. (Top Image) The sound alone is worth the time.


I've read that the car had dual rear wheels because they couldn't get all the engines torque on the roadway with only singles. That was back before the days of fat tires, of course. To my surprise, I find that hill climbs are still being run. I thought they had gone out of fashion.


----------



## some_dude

There is a regular Maryhill hill climb in the Columbia River Gorge. I know there is at least one big event there, and I think usually some club events as well during the year.



Oldsarge said:


> I've read that the car had dual rear wheels because they couldn't get all the engines torque on the roadway with only singles. That was back before the days of fat tires, of course. To my surprise, I find that hill climbs are still being run. I thought they had gone out of fashion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This must have been a design experiment. I was alive and interested in cars during those years and I NEVER saw anything like this. With the headlights centered in the grill would it even have been street legal? Hideous!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## some_dude

Now that is how a Lusso is supposed to be driven!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I didn't know Ferrari made a station wagon--or is it a 'shooting brake'?


----------

